# tsaw and rusty's neverending party thread!!!!!!



## Rusty Shackleford

alright now lets friggin rock!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1At-GILpwc"]YouTube- Marilyn Manson - Another Brick In The Wall[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Great start to a rockin thread!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POjQgExXH6A"]YouTube- breaking benjamin - evil angel[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4I7Ak1N2z8"]YouTube- Escape The Fate - Not Good Enough....[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGLZqDXau98"]YouTube- Weather Girls - Its Raining Men[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that












was not














me


----------



## tsaw

Rusty.. ever here this one ??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvBTOc0mTo"]YouTube- New World Sinner-U![/ame]

LIKE??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh, too heavy for me, m8.

how bout some rockin chicks???


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWIADZKU9dw&feature=channel"]YouTube- Flyleaf - I'm So Sick[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and if you REALLY wanna feel like a man:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cYWLq3m4Ic&feature=related"]YouTube- Black Sabath Fairies Wear Boots[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rockin Barbie girl.. Rusty.. since when are you bald?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0U7rFIg8NY"]YouTube- Barbie Girl - Aqua (Sims 2)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dear Lord. lets man this thread up a bit, eh?>


 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4"]YouTube- Psychostick - BEER![/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dear Lord. lets man this thread up a bit, eh?>


I am here to help!


----------



## tsaw

_This is for PG.. 
_Hey girl..
Get in here!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urtt-PjGjBU"]YouTube- Ukulele Boy Hit On The Web Playing Im Yours from Jason Mraz with Ukulele![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muley!!! i knew youd show 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i5k4I1AOEI"]YouTube- Tom T Hall    (I Like Beer)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one! Miss some of the old times.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Isley Brothers!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18C5bGDWmas"]YouTube- Isley Brothers - ( Who's ) That Lady[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, peegee! makes me think of that damn swiffer commercial 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9CAaDN8KYM"]YouTube- Swiffer Sweeper commercial 2010[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Beer is good my fav version.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaeGkYU3I7U&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- beer is good[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice, peegee! makes me think of that damn swiffer commercial
> 
> YouTube- Swiffer Sweeper commercial 2010



haha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude, if we ever get together, thats what would probly happen


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> muley!!! i knew youd show
> 
> YouTube- Tom T Hall    (I Like Beer)



Whiskey too rough - Champane costs too much - I like beer! My story exactly


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahahaha damn straight. alright well its past my bedtime. tomorrow night, be sure to tune in. i will be posting some great stuff, sawyerdude. 

see ya folks on the flip side


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> The Isley Brothers!
> 
> YouTube- Isley Brothers - ( Who's ) That Lady



OMG.. haven't heard that in ages! +1


----------



## muleman RIP

I am going to try and get some myself. Once the meds wear off the pain wakes me right up.


----------



## Ironman

I think you guys should hire a DJ like this guy. He can play the drums too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZP4Ugev82I]Rusty_S[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ironman said:


> I think you guys should hire a DJ like this guy. He can play the drums too.
> 
> Rusty_S


 
ok sir you are getting reps for that. that is the funniest thing ive seen in a while. i wasnt enjoying just a drunk guy singing congo UNTILL in the air tonight  funny frickin stuff


----------



## muleman RIP

looks like a titilating experience to me! Good start to a rainy Friday party!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i will be in and out tonight as my plan is, (assuming the weather cooperates,) is to bring the crosley out on the porch again and listen to the ball game while on the grill. game starts at 7 and im doin sausage and steakalicious so i will be out for at least a half hour, usually a good bit longer as i like to cook that sausage sssslllloooowwww


----------



## tsaw

Rush flood..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu9Ycq64Gy4"]YouTube- Subdivisions - Rush[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ09asJ5474"]YouTube- POISONBLACK - Rush (OFFICIAL VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty must still be playing with his sausage.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua3hZXfNZOE"]YouTube- How Guitar Hero was MEANT to be played  (Rush - YYZ on Expert)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Muleman.. TGIF!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is the "kid" at? he should be all done grillin by now. Just like him to throw a party and not show!


----------



## tsaw

Like you said.. playing with his sausage?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright you old farts im here dammit fuckdiddleyuck


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> YouTube- How Guitar Hero was MEANT to be played (Rush - YYZ on Expert)


 

well what the hell do you expect, hes a Jap 







did i just say that


----------



## muleman RIP

Friggin 9pm! You oversleep from your nappy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no sir. i left work early and hit the bar  then to the beer store and the grocery store..

then to the grill.....


and now im here


wait where am i?


----------



## tsaw

How's about a real classic?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iYY2FQHFwE"]YouTube- Merle Haggard -- Okie From Muskogee[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah! Merle rocks.


----------



## tsaw

Rusty... good morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you sawyerdude!!!


ok FIRST:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LIxbI8maI"]YouTube- Seven Bridges Road - The Eagles Experience[/ame]



and then some pretty clouds. we are dealin with it even now with skips in the TV and such. but that '41 Crosley hasnt missed a beat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

compliments of mrs rusty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMEl5RGnfEc"]YouTube- The "Real" Soggy Bottom Boys, Man Of Constant Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I got a stinking feeling this thread might eventually contain every great song ever made.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh you thinks o, eh? you may be correct, my man


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIpMJ7hizSs&NR=1"]YouTube- Man Of Constant Sorrow - Ralph Stanley[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ&NR=1"]YouTube- Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZSWAkJ3h8E"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Pink Floyd - Shine on you Crazy Diamond was one song I used to listen to after some Columiain GOLD!!

Brings back memerys!! 

Go Rusty GO!!


----------



## Spiffy1

tsaw said:


> I got a stinking feeling this thread might eventually contain every great song ever made.


 
Of the C&W genre [as defined in itself anyway!]; though hard to beat TTHall's ditty on page one even if I liked earlier recordings slightly better.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEo8poVlQrM"]YouTube- You Never Even Called Me By My Name![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SPIFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffy1

Finally stopped in for a bit while Rusty is on.  Then of course, drank my last beer!


----------



## Spiffy1

Howdy Rusty!!!


----------



## Spiffy1

OK,,,,OK,,,, thinking about heading off for some colored water - best I can do within 25miles.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30Ty1fwVxwY&feature=related"]YouTube- George Jones - I Don't Need Your Rockin' Chair (LIVE) & Country Music Hall of Fame Induction[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well hurry the hell back, m8


----------



## Spiffy1

Actually got back a few minutes ago, but somehow my connection didn't like this site - thought just two minutes online and I already killed FF! 

and now I see I must listen to a bit of Jones


----------



## tsaw

DOC.. you were gone off the Internet for 30 minutes or more!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-rnmSQXE9Q"]YouTube- Wish You Were Here Pink Floyd Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Spiffy dude!!


----------



## Spiffy1

Hey tsaw!


----------



## tsaw

"And did you exchange 
A walk on part in the war 
For a lead role  in a cage"

Vietnam war time frame..
If you resisted the draft.. you got put in jail.. a cage.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug"]YouTube- Gold Dust Woman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube- Gold Dust Woman



OH HELL YA!! party on!!


----------



## tsaw

Spiffy1 said:


> Of the C&W genre [as defined in itself anyway!]; though hard to beat TTHall's ditty on page one even if I liked earlier recordings slightly better.
> 
> 
> YouTube- You Never Even Called Me By My Name!



another great one


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gXuYFih6Y8


----------



## tsaw

PG.. u are an Internet miner! Good Job!____________


----------



## pirate_girl

Remember vinyl? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaWHa4lB8M"]YouTube- Foghat - Drivin' Wheel (Vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I leave you with this Doors tune... and yea I'm *strange.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0"]YouTube- The Doors - People are Strange[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I love The Doors.

I shall leave you with these, but I ain't going anywhere just yet. lol


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA"]YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af1wuxRerV0"]YouTube- Fire Woman  -  The Cult  (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Oh boy PG too, this group, while I'm sipping even colored water is a vicious combination!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Oh boy PG too, this group, even while I'm sipping even colored water is a vicious combination!


My musical tastes are wide and varied


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Mymusical tastes are wide and varied


----------



## tsaw

I'm here on my 12th beer.. Got to work tomorrow.. but get on this!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbiPDSxFgd8"]YouTube- The Doors - Break On Through (To the Other Side)[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Already repped "Strange"!  Yep, this will be a thread of classics!


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Remember vinyl?
> 
> YouTube- Foghat - Drivin' Wheel (Vinyl)



+1 .. but must spread it around..

I grew up with records. Then there was cassette tapes... and the 8 track!! Then came CD's Now MP3..  oh - the good ol days of lint on the needle!


----------



## tsaw

Hey - I drug this up from the tube.. gotta post before bed...  SEE u tomorrow night.. TSAW to bed!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8j-kOY2Fms"]YouTube- Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You (12" Promo)[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

tsaw said:


> +1 .. but must spread it around..
> 
> I grew up with records. Then there was cassette tapes... and the 8 track!! Then came CD's Now MP3.. oh - the good ol days of lint on the needle!


 
Now you're play'in with us.... anyone who remembers lint on the needle knows it was 8-track, then cassette.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Hey - I drug this up from the tube.. gotta post before bed...  SEE u tomorrow night.. TSAW to bed!!
> 
> YouTube- Foreigner - Waiting For A Girl Like You (12" Promo)




Ahh yes, Foreigner


----------



## tsaw

Spiffy1 said:


> Now you're play'in with us.... anyone who remembers lint on the needle knows it was 8-track, then cassette.



Are you sure? I'm not. But I thought cassette tapes were around before 8 track. Anyone? (i'm way past my bed time to google) 
At any rate Spiffy - Thanks for that. We will all learn something new.


----------



## Spiffy1

A classic merely in the eye of the beerholder, but thinking of 8-tracks, this is the one 8 that comes to mind that I never found again until internet.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s9qx6pJBvc"]YouTube- Johnny Bond ~ Ten Little Bottles[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

tsaw said:


> Are you sure? I'm not. But I thought cassette tapes were around before 8 track. Anyone? (i'm way past my bed time to google)
> At any rate Spiffy - Thanks for that. We will all learn something new.


 
Never sure but death and taxes, but 99.999 on this one!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Are you sure? I'm not. But I thought cassette tapes were around before 8 track. Anyone? (i'm way past my bed time to google)
> At any rate Spiffy - Thanks for that. We will all learn something new.



I think it was needles (with lint) then 8 tracks, then cassettes.
The reason I know this is because I had the KISS Alive Album that eventually wore out, then the 8 track tape (which died) THEN the cassette, which my then boyfriend used to play to death, especially when we were sitting at the drive-in waiting for the movies to start while he was biting my neck like a vampire.
The song I lost my virginity to....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtPRKT9ck7s"]YouTube- KISS - She - Alive![/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Whooaaaa! Off thread, but in thread referencing the noted topic, I don't recall music being mentioned.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Whooaaaa! Off thread, but in thread referencing the noted topic, I don't recall music being mentioned.


You've got an excellent memory, don't you Spiff?
There was always music with HIM, whether it was at the drive-in, or on a beach somewhere in Michigan during a late night sneak.
KISS was our band in those days.
I wonder if he still looks like Jackson Browne?
hmmmm...
With a big one.. lol


----------



## Spiffy1

I generally can't remember what I had for breakfast!  

No idea whether HIM still looks like Jackson Brown, so how about another classic.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58"]YouTube- Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> *I generally can't remember what I had for breakfast!*
> 
> No idea whether HIM still looks like Jackson Brown, so how about another classic.....
> 
> YouTube- Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf



 *I have a memory like a steel trap normally.
What was the weather like that day, what was so and so wearing, what was the current news of the day. My mind is a cluster of useless knowledge and memories.*

Meatloaf?
Nay! Nay I Say!
It's got to be Journey!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]YouTube- Journey - Anytime[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Lyrics for lyrics, more appropriate to the recollection at hand perhaps; however, I'll take Meatloaf over Journey.  Your KISS track, however, did take me in time for bit; now that I'm in the 80's...gotta taste a little Poison...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu2DA4I4TGw"]YouTube- Poison - Every Rose Has it's Thorn[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Now stuck on that era....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzmfpfIq0-4"]YouTube- Skid Row - 18 And Life[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Poison.. nah.. Motley Crue..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggvkz-bVhW0"]YouTube- Mötley Crüe- Home Sweet Home[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Ahhh, Motley Crue! 

The sound isn't even deservant of this thread, but I have to wonder if around noon Rusty will be like a "Ratt" up a drainpipe....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unGVyHRQ-sw&feature=related"]YouTube- RATT "Im insane" live 2007[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Ahhh, Motley Crue!
> 
> The sound isn't even deservant of this thread, but I have to wonder if around noon Rusty will be like a "Ratt" up a drainpipe....
> 
> YouTube- RATT "Im insane" live 2007




I bet he likes this RATT tune..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M60rLoCbbo"]YouTube- RATT - Round and Round (HD music video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

He won't be able to read the screen before noon!


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> I bet he likes this RATT tune..


 
 that was my first choice, but somehow couldn't resist "insane" 




> He won't be able to read the screen before noon!


 
My thoughts exactly!  But then...."like a rat up a drainpipe...."


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> He won't be able to read the screen before noon!


Awwww sure he will! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI1FpLd4Vk"]YouTube- Coldplay-- "Clocks"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8YfabRu4yc"]YouTube- Blind Melon - No Rain[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Blind melon is a classic.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Blind melon is a classic.


Can't you just picture Rusty jumping around in mud puddles to that song?
I can..


----------



## Spiffy1

muleman said:


> Blind melon is a classic.


 
Gotta second that!


----------



## Spiffy1

Spiffy1 said:


> Gotta second that!


 
.... but can't picture the mudpuddles...actually, I did, but it wasn't pretty...


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> .... but can't picture the mudpuddles...actually, I did, but it wasn't pretty...





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSCJJkFgt_w"]YouTube- Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lalala. well i see i need to play some catch up here due to me givin up on the thread and goin to bed haha. so i shall and i will be back in  a bit with some more tunes


----------



## muleman RIP

7.5 hours is more than a "bit" and still no music!


----------



## tsaw

Been mowing the grass - ran out of gas.. so came here to post a rockin vid.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMNc5XQym4U"]YouTube- Lordi - Who's Your Daddy? - live @ Allsang pa Skansen[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Its long but one of my all time favorites , Dont know if Ya,ll know who it is or not . But give it a shot I think you,ll enjoy if you like geetar pickin . 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk"]YouTube- Funkadelic - Maggot Brain[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Thanks Cowboy I like that guitar stuff.
Here's one for you to listen in on.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yGB6d_3n58"]YouTube- Jeff Beck - Brush with the blues[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Problly a lil to slow for some of Ya . But another favorite of Mine . Americas song by Kansas . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC-JhQ1p7nw"]YouTube- Kansas - Song For America[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks Tsaw . I,m really gonna mellow you out now . If ya dont enjoy this somethings wrong , Might wait till you have your last beer though . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp83ZbxuUdk&feature=related"]YouTube- Kansas - Dust In The Wind[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey cowboy.. we sure got this thread going tonight.
A must listen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8Ebcx-mTns"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix RARE 67-03-07 Belgium - Hey Joe Tienerklanken[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

@ CB - I love that song. It's a must have in here!

PS: I finished mowing the grass. took 6 beers and a whole lot of gas. Trimming around trees? foget it!


----------



## tsaw

God Bless America and amazing guitar playing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa-q-ztyZZw"]YouTube- The Star Spangled Banner - Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Yep good stuff Tsaw . I bet you was expectin me to post porter wagner stuff Huh ! 

 Another oldie .

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGZeqwdWoeo"]YouTube- Cream - White Room[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Cant be no party without the Georgia satelites 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Ur45vTtw0"]YouTube- Georgia Satellites - "Keep Your Hands To Yourself" Live '87[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta have 
*Emerson, Lake and Palmer 			*

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129uSUEN-8w"]YouTube- Lucky Man by Emerson, Lake and Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok people im here. and guess what?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysXMAOgEIq4"]YouTube- George Thorogood I Drink Alone[/ame]


rock on, my friends, rock on


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OH NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMMIT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello? fook me do i smell or something?  i get here and nobodys around


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

meredith you SUCK!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hello? fook me do i smell or something?  i get here and nobodys around


Psssssssssssssssssssssssssst!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hello? fook me do i smell or something?  i get here and nobodys around


 Not that YOU necessarily smell but the little lady wanted to do the hot tub so you lost out!


----------



## tsaw

I had some double vision lastnight!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grmLTtPoakA"]YouTube- Foreigner - Double Vision[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey guess what, its monday!!!!! can anyone tell how excited i am?


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey guess what, its monday!!!!! can anyone tell how excited i am?



You have never been excited about going to work before why today??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

because today my excitment is purely sarcasm


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> because today my excitment is purely sarcasm



kids now days


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey guess what, its monday!!!!! can anyone tell how excited i am?


NO!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i aint a kid, murph! im 23! 23 and a half, as a matter of fact


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i aint a kid, murph! im 23! 23 and a half, as a matter of fact



Anybody under 40 is a kid to me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and anything made after 1882 is new technology right? 












 sorry had to


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and anything made after 1882 is new technology right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry had to




where is Galvi, he asks us all to help him find a new avatar and then disappears.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

he is becoming a lurkey-loo 

or he is lurking IN the loo... 


hmmm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdFIXsrjkXI"]YouTube- chicken dance ha ha[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Found your new themesong Rusty 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4"]YouTube- Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away'[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what the hell is up with that video??? all those popups!?!?!


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what the hell is up with that video??? all those popups!?!?!


 

Beats me I didn,t see it before but didn,t watch it very long . I replaced it .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL thats better. i believe i know what it is but i will check it out when i get home (no sound at work  )


----------



## Cowboy

I just thought of it after you posted the chicken dance vid & remembered the name , Guess I better look at them closer before posting .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats what i thought, cowboy very nice!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDnfxscfml4"]YouTube- Very Clever, Funny, Rude Song & Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bananananana  mrs rusty hates this, so i crank it when shes trying to nap 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlQm5jFL50&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Bana Nah Nah Nah - The Banana Rap Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright time to get this thread back on track

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jhk5MEugJY&feature=related"]YouTube- Yes-Starship Trooper 1973[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPyT-YGUIg&feature=related"]YouTube- I've Seen All Good People[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI&feature=related"]YouTube- Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell fucking yes


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwy34GT1BXE&feature=related"]YouTube- Rush Live In Rio-Tom Sawyer[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HKqrbWgGxs"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2Ncxw1xfck&feature=related"]YouTube- Mr Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell fucking yes
> 
> 
> YouTube- Rush Live In Rio-Tom Sawyer



LOL I know one of the DJ's on the Hayward radio station - and he would play this and sometimes comment that he knew a real Tom Sawyer.

On a semi related note.. I named my son TJ Sawyer. He grew up and went to school as TJ Sawyer. His birth certificate is Thomas Jeffery Sawyer.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kick ass, m8. how is my saywerdude tonight


----------



## tsaw

Not bad for a Monday.
Here are some sayings when leaving work 
Gotta go - gotta catch a buzz
I hear a bar stool calling my name
There is a 6 pack at the beer store with my name on it.. see ya!

How is Rusty dude?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not bad for a monday

here are some saying when leaving work 

gotta go, ball game starts at 7
i hear the grill callin my name
there is a 30 pakc at home with my name on it


----------



## tsaw

One good song that is worth a listen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHxS8wlDngI"]YouTube- George Strait - Check Yes Or No[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great song, George Strait is awesome.

im off to the Legion. will see you soon


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho"]YouTube- Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here Pirahna Girrafe

this one ill leave you with and ill be back after a bit


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA"]YouTube- Bryan Adams - Run To You[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> here *Pirahna Girrafe
> *
> this one ill leave you with and ill be back after a bit
> 
> 
> YouTube- Bryan Adams - Run To You



*LOL!!!!*

Love that tune!


----------



## tsaw

Got to have Mike Oldfield!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYmIKcP7Nbc"]YouTube- The Exorcist/Tubular bells/Bassie en Adriaan[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here, Pyrotechnic Gin 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA"]YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)[/ame]





back from the bar, btw


----------



## thcri RIP

This one tops them all.  Got to get through the church organ though.  But a good part of the song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77-QKpwna-4"]Styx Father OSA[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> here, Pyrotechnic Gin
> 
> YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back from the bar, btw


I am loving your names for me Shackalackadingdong!

Ahh yes, you know I love that _chune_.. hehe


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahaha i try Pink Guarana

not oing so well as im a tiddly bit toasty but tomorrow i shall wow you with some of my new names for ya


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

for you, Pyramid Gyro

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdaQhitdKg"]YouTube- Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds (1985) / Music Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> for you, Pyramid Gyro
> 
> YouTube- Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds (1985) / Music Video



LMAO!!!!!!!!

Yeep, another good 'un my sonshine superman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you think that ones good, my dear, my i present to you, the ever great:


ah bloody hell hold on [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJRCE6e2xIg"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i think i have it here 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxX1KiodjJY"]YouTube- Duran Duran- Hungry Like The Wolf[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Only two songs I like from Duran Duran..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo6iwTRLy94"]YouTube- Duran Duran - Come Undone[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI6HKffqh2Y"]YouTube- Duran Duran - Ordinary World (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i got a pic for ya, Pilates Gringo


----------



## pirate_girl

Patootski!
Here is E-mama.. took it the other day before I went to work.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yer sideways 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwn_hnoS5Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I wanted you to get a crick in your neck son.. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWod2t-5Nas"]YouTube- Senegal - Youssou Ndour & Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, Partly Ginger  (i have no clue at this point )


im 10/10... are you???
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awiQo1jgLtc"]YouTube- 80's hits-guess the song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My final posts in here for the night..
Enj@y!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PZcgi4c5XQ"]YouTube- The Cure - Lovesong[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos"]YouTube- R.E.M. Man On the Moon[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, Pinch Grapes, will see ya later  gnite!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> very nice, Pinch Grapes, will see ya later  gnite!


Watch it or I'll pinch yer grapes til they turn purple.
'Night Rusty, have a good night.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Watch it or I'll pinch yer grapes til they turn purple.
> 'Night Rusty, have a good night.


Sounds threatening to me! Should I report the Pretty Girl for threatening physical harm to another member?? Naw, it's just Rusty so just squeeze away!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty, that looks like a roll your own smoke you have there! Are you saving bucks for beer or is it "something else"?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya breakin my balls, here, ma'am. ya breakin my balls!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lu81z2E6pE"]YouTube- KC & The Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty, that yellow thing in the center of that 45 is the adapter for the lp turntable. We try to educate the "kids" about the old days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of the old days..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU"]YouTube- The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg"]YouTube- The Zombies - Time of the Season (HD) (MolotovTV)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good choices Pretty Girl!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Muley Man!


----------



## tsaw

OH YEA!! PG! NICE !!! I don't know how many times I'm gonna replay them.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGlOUc0LTiE"]YouTube- Ringo Starr - It Don't Come Easy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Who needs a radio - when the best music is right here.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT20nbt85Go"]YouTube- acdc-back in black[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hold on Tom, I'll get back to the hard rock.. in the meantime..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPp-tneEHRE


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W-fIn2QZgg"]YouTube- acdc-big balls[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Up all  night - sleep all day.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A"]YouTube- Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUd3LAFXt5g"]YouTube- Def Leppard - Women[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ"]YouTube- Salt 'N' Pepa - Whatta Man (feat. En Vogue)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP2t9LBeAwo"]YouTube- TLC - Red Light Special[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQDz1hbNh6A"]YouTube- ACDC - Who Made Who[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aV_naxh2xQ"]YouTube- Neil Young  & Crazy Horse -  Cinnamon Girl[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvxOX-y28pE"]YouTube- Neil Young & Crazy Horse - When You Dance You Can Really Love (Music)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZDXCWY8VLI&feature=related"]YouTube- Crosby, Stills and Nash- Southern Cross[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frYfGhr2zrY"]YouTube- Crosby, Stills, & Nash-Suite Judy Blue Eyes[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP0VBB7BO64&feature=related"]YouTube- Crosby Stills Nash - Carry On / Questions[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

PG.. I like your taste in Music!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Tom, I like yours too.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw&feature=related"]YouTube- Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related"]YouTube- Outlaws- There Goes Another Love Song[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI&feature=related"]YouTube- Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Well PG.. You sure posted a hell of a good google (lol)] of music.. I can;t wait to see what you come up with for tomorow night 5-19-10.  Listened to some of the best tunes i ever knew. This old man is off to la la land. See you tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nighty night Tom.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello folks. lets get tonight sarted off on the right foot.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY6wQRi-Vcc"]YouTube- COLDPLAY - A RUSH OF BLOOD TO THE HEAD (ALTERNATIVE VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

tsaw said:


> Got to have Mike Oldfield!
> 
> YouTube- The Exorcist/Tubular bells/Bassie en Adriaan



I got that one in vinyl but nothing to play it on any more.

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey tom, i have a Philco combo unit from the 50s that originally had a phono, tv and radio. phono and tv are gone though. if i find a phono for it i will let you know, and you can stop by for a beer and play yer records


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGaNufCuvOs&feature=related"]YouTube- Square One-Coldplay[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Good Wednesday Evening from Wisconsin.
*Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SEULZIHru0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bunZebozPn8[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to be real nice for a couple of days Rusty. Might have to grill some steaks and burgers. Miss grillin when the weather is shitty. Wife and I took a beautiful ride up along the one lake for a few hours today. Hauled another load of slab wood this afternoon. Got to get ready for next winter. Going to have one of the Amish boys spray the dog fence line tomorrow so I can pull those damn wire flags out. They are a pain to mow around and cost me a tube in the front tire when I hit one with the blades.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

myoolee: nothing stops me from grillin but wind. snow, rain, i dont care 


and how is mr sawyerdude today???


----------



## muleman RIP

Great song Tom. Liked to listen to that to start the morning drinking on Friday mornings!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok heres some dire straits for ya folks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KOpepmI7r8&feature=related"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Money For Nothing Live in Nimes 1992[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUT5rEU6pqM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUT5rEU6pqM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM"]YouTube- Shakira - Hips Don't Lie ft. Wyclef Jean[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fUf8Rni34s"]YouTube- Shakira - Gypsy-  4Music Favourite -  3rd October 2009[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJD0Eall4Dw"]YouTube- The Confederate Soldier ~ song "Johnny Reb"[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSt0NEESrUA"]YouTube- North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU"]YouTube- Eric Clapton - Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

all that liquor ruined.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdwUpxkfSJw"]YouTube- Robert Mitchum sings The Ballad of Thunder Road[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ4S-UiNmzo"]YouTube- Reel Big Fish - Take on Me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> YouTube- The Confederate Soldier ~ song "Johnny Reb"
> 
> 
> YouTube- North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton



 Great post lobo!~ 
I like all kinds of music!


----------



## loboloco

Rusty thought you might like Shakira's hips.


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Eric Clapton - Cocaine



Oh yea - Eric rocks Rusty! Continue on..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q"]YouTube- dexys midnight runners come on eileen[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Rusty thought you might like Shakira's hips.


 

everything but her music


----------



## loboloco

Turn the sound off, watch the moves.  Works for me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Oh yea - Eric rocks Rusty! Continue on..


 

i got one for ya sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!

 raise a fuckin pint, folks!!!! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCgX4ixCRcQ"]YouTube- "Beer" Music Video- Reel Big Fish[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JspbUiOZ1w&feature=fvw"]YouTube- I Am Watching You Pee![/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Us old guys LOVE this one.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS3ErDN50Qk"]YouTube- Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John   (1961)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YOUVE BEEN RUSTY-ROLLED





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ"]YouTube- Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Lord, that one takes me back tsaw


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3EmA-eJPxs&a=D575BbJMrKU&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Sting & The Police - Roxanne[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Qad-gaHMg"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i got one for ya sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!
> 
> raise a fuckin pint, folks!!!!
> YouTube- "Beer" Music Video- Reel Big Fish



Hell YEA! I like


----------



## loboloco

That one remind me of my ex, except she just gave it away.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Hell YEA! I like


 
how many beers you ahd tonight mr saywer???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLFF2P8fInI&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghql15DhgaE"]YouTube- Slipknot Snuff with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Getting a buzz going.. check this out!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4"]YouTube- Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Heavy duty man only if it's a lawyer and it will let you are not computer lawn lot of fun and it's not that the warm lighting war motto for does not get in your lighting folk


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

starting with some mellow stuff tonight 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf-bw4q6Pew"]YouTube- Pearl Jam - Soldier of Love[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

to be followed of course, by the original 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8iLwwac4i4&feature=related"]YouTube- Soldier of Love- The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcQGtigeadM"]YouTube- The Beatles Come Together Music Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3jWESj-Lkw"]YouTube- aerosmith come together must see rare[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well i must say that sometimes he did pretty good:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_Z8k5ChsX8&feature=related"]YouTube- Come Together - Michael Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just great. have always loved this song ever since the first time i heard it however long ago
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8efM1or-bGA"]YouTube- MICK JAGGER/Dave Stewart  -   Old Habits Die Hard  -  a movie by Falke58[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok ill stop now and give peiople a chance to catch up when they get here


but first 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUIVJ6eb8tk"]YouTube- Tom Petty - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - I Need to Know[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey Rusty.. nice start to this evenings tunes..
Here is one i always liked.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRJw1kFlnY0"]YouTube- Bob Seger - Fire Lake[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

And another..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpN-8bUxlFo"]YouTube- BOB SEGER   LIKE A ROCK  #70[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SAWYERDUDE MY MAN HOW IS YA???????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good songs, BTW

heres more 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3_x3ci49Mk&playnext_from=TL&videos=sqW3OpdY7xI&feature=grec"]YouTube- Always by Saliva Lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KHSuSkk4Vg&feature=related"]YouTube- Click Click Boom Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Lynyrd Skynyrd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA"]YouTube- Sweet Home Alabama[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Doing good!!! Got a gallon and half home brew keg of miller lite.
Saw it at the beer store tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, sir


FREEEEEEEBIIIIRRRD


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w"]YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhVLiHPUOIM"]YouTube- Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones 1995[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

A dope smoking song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY5a3Un3y8g[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great songs, sawyerdude!!! im kinda sporatic as im busy grilling food and listening to the ballgame on my old ZENITH radio 

but i am checking in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i will leave you with this untill i am done eating my yummy grilled foodstuffs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFTIX3zl_8s"]YouTube- The Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQSxwzOngMU"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im back, with wicked heartburn and chest pains deriving from said heartburn, but i AM back so lets get back to it! no work tomorrow for Rusty 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nhoviO9eZo&feature=related"]YouTube- The Smashing Pumpkins - Infinite Sadness[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQtLoJlQD6E&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Smashing Pumpkins Disarm video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asVWryj00Ls"]YouTube- Doll Parts - Hole - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This is gold. A great song.. and a awesome music video to boot. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOwxV72826w"]YouTube- My Avenged Sevenfold Scream Youtube Contest Entry [Runner up][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets start tonight off with some humour, eh>???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxPiLiVK_mI"]YouTube- [Commerical] Coors Light - Bill Parcells 1-2-3[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5nLzYYabUw&NR=1"]YouTube- [Commercial] Coors Light - Mike Ditka 1-2-3[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57EXWMd0XQc&feature=related"]YouTube- [Commercial] Coors Light - Dennis Green 1-2-3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8xa39R0hoA&feature=related"]YouTube- -- 2010 Coors Light Superbowl commercial --XLIV TO Press Conference Terrell Owens Cryin[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some good ones here, some i hadnt seen! i know i know, im ashamed to admit i missed some commercials the past 2 bowls...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF3GrL8SD7U&NR=1"]YouTube- Super Bowl Commercials 2009 (Top 11 Most funny)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

friggin hilarious

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmSCh5ZkMqk&NR=1"]YouTube- The Best Commercial Ever[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L3uE3xKnt0"]YouTube- A Night At The Roxbury - Music Video - What is Love[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

BEER COMMERCIALS!! Yay Rusty dude!
Bud Lite has some good ones.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-cL_504mtM"]YouTube- Funny Bud Light Commercial - Beer theft[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

classic! ohbtw this thread has hit 250 replies damn quick! lets keep it up, eh m8?!


----------



## tsaw

Wheel suck
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRF8dc3RNC0"]YouTube- Bud Light COmmercial-Cavemen[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OH THIS IS SPIT YOUR BEER FUNNY!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PxqdutO9_g"]YouTube- BANNED COMMERCIAL - Bud Light & First in Opera[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One more..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG-XTwqvO9M"]YouTube- Banned Commercials - Bud Light - Good Dog[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> classic! ohbtw this thread has hit 250 replies damn quick! lets keep it up, eh m8?!



You betcha bud.


----------



## tsaw

Rusty,, remember that 1.5 gallon home brew keg I had lastnight? Well i checked this morning.. and I'd say there was more than 3/4 gone LOL!!!
Not gonna buy that again. Too dam much foam.
How much beer ya got tonight dude?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no idea why those were banned.the last one i KNOW ive seen on tv


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here ya go, sawyerdude! im out to get a pizza 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnWLw2-xRDg"]YouTube- Eminem - The Real Slim Shady[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Listen to this and eat pizza.. I am.
And drink beer too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFJUS_2r4yM"]YouTube- Roadrunner United - In The Fire King Diamond and Trivium (lyrics and download link)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

.. sigh.. I am always late on Friday nights, and y'all are passed out. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i24mkN0ybZ8"]YouTube- With a Little Help From my Friends- The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> .. sigh.. I am always late on Friday nights, and y'all are passed out.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube- With a Little Help From my Friends- The Beatles


But you make my Saturday mornings special! Thanks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sowwee, Pixie Greenburg, i needed sleeps last night, was a long day  ill be here tonioght, thinkin about hosting a party in Galvys room. ill bring the beer


----------



## pirate_girl

Pixie Greenburg??!! haha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi there, Prairiedog Gumbo 


 how is ya???


----------



## pirate_girl

Runnin' outta names are we?
I'm fine sweety, hope you are too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its very tasty, if its made properly.

im doing well as a matter of fact.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wish i could save these


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIXM4sx8QwA&playnext_from=TL&videos=06qMcZZwKz0&feature=grec"]YouTube- Abandoned cars and trucks![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B835RC2s3M"]YouTube- David Bowie Queen Bitch and Rebel Rebel[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk"]YouTube- The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

there seems to be a lax in Rusty Reps. bring it on 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q"]YouTube- David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSnXjE66tvQ&feature=related"]YouTube- David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kMVdazvII4&NR=1"]YouTube- GOODBYE YELLOW BRICK ROAD / ELTON JOHN[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_If_4UwgepQ"]YouTube- The Scorpions - The Zoo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty, the bass inside your house is too loud.. turn the stereo down..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fook me Pyramid Gang, thats messing with my eyes


----------



## tsaw

Damn!! you got me PG! I thought i needed to put my foot down.. the room was spinning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fook me, sawyerdude!!! it aint even 7p, 8p your time an teh rom is already spinnin??? pantywaste  come on, ya pansy, man up!!!!!!!!!!!! yum:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxRstWAZBc&NR=1"]YouTube- Spooky Tooth - That was only yesterday 1969[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok im headin for some cash to hit the Leigion. need me some sustinence. ( i have no clue how to xpell it). will return after a while


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe Cocker anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiTcmahEjiY"]YouTube- joe cocker  - FEELIN ALRIGHT - Ultimate Collection[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn7yE2I3W0s"]YouTube- joe cocker  - WHEN THE NIGHT COMES - Ultimate Collection[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe is a nice change from heavy metal! He always looks older than he is.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Joe is a nice change from heavy metal! He always looks older than he is.


Hello Bill, I guess the kids plunked out on the neverending party
We old folks need to teach the young a thing or three about endurance.


----------



## muleman RIP

They never would make it on the schedule I worked and partied on most of my life. Must be nice to sleep in and not have to hit the ground running first thing in the morning.


----------



## Spiffy1

muleman said:


> Must be nice to sleep in and not have to hit the ground running first thing in the morning.


 
Where do I find that job?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fook it i dont care anymore 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8"]YouTube- Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smejqhzfnnM&feature=related"]YouTube- Genesis- Man on the corner[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Hello Bill, I guess the kids plunked out on the neverending party
> We old folks need to teach the young a thing or three about endurance.



Not sure if you are calling me a kid. But if you are
THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey Rusty ? Play something mellow tonight , I leave my favorite place very soon and the people I love .God bless you man .


----------



## thcri RIP

BigAl said:


> Hey Rusty ? Play something mellow tonight , I leave my favorite place very soon and the people I love .God bless you man .




Are you coming back to the States Al??


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_21p14TAXM"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Big River[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BigAl said:


> Hey Rusty ? Play something mellow tonight , I leave my favorite place very soon and the people I love .God bless you man .


 

anything for BigAl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ"]YouTube- Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

For Al
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULjCSK0oOlI"]YouTube- Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al[/ame]


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks boys . That  was deeply appreciated  
 You guys ever find ""Rainy night in Georgia ", by Conway Twitty and Ray Charles , That is my all time favorite .


Again thank you .......


----------



## muleman RIP

This was mom's favorite.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr5djzzeA3M"]YouTube- Brook Benton - Rainy Night In Georgia (live 1982)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> This was mom's favorite.
> YouTube- Brook Benton - Rainy Night In Georgia (live 1982)



I love that song Bill!


----------



## muleman RIP

Another of mom's favorites for you Al. Seems kind of fitting for your last night there.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZKIX0ICZo"]YouTube- RAY PRICE - For The Good Times[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Not sure if you are calling me a kid. But if you are
> THANK YOU THANK YOU


So sorry, but I don't know your age
Based on your hunk pic, I'd say 40?


----------



## muleman RIP

Another one to kick back to!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESeyLLz82mE"]YouTube- WILLIE NELSON & RAY PRICE - Faded Love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing more relaxing than Sade IMO..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WcWHZc8s2I"]YouTube- Sade - No Ordinary Love[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like a good song to snooze off to. Might try that tonight instead of TV. Used to listen to those channels on dish when I worked shift work.


----------



## tsaw

Gotta love this one..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJprEyXMrIk"]YouTube- Bachman Turner Overdrive "Takin Care Of Business" Live '74[/ame]

We all take care of what needs to be done when it comes time to do it.


----------



## Ironman

How about some church music for you guys... Slayer perhaps? These guys know how to cut a rug. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYNOhqvNoS8"]YouTube- Slayer Goes To Church[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Dude! epic WIN!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Doobie Bros- Another Park Another Sunday 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_iTbzc2K4U


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q"]YouTube- Korn - Coming Undone (Original Version)[/ame]



A nice little tune for coming up on midnight..


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIF_b4WIlCQ"]YouTube- Bush - machinehead[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R682M3ZEyk"]YouTube- Marilyn Manson - The Dope Show[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bush kicks ass, PG, very nice.

lets start tonight off with one of the greatest songs ever:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGXCTtv7dXw"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- When The Levee Breaks (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]



the goal is to have the greatest songs ever made in this thread.so far we are off to a GREAT start folks. keep em comin!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, that's a good one!


----------



## pirate_girl

Robert Plant- 29 Palms.. good song..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHRcKD8T17g"]YouTube- Robert Plant-29 Palms[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

I was looking for Ernie ford songs 

but came across this 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=359115[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj01Sqi0zic"]YouTube- Two Trillion Tons[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Joo90ZWrUkU&feature=related"]YouTube- Tennessee Ernie Ford Sings 16 Tons[/ame]

tom


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184"]YouTube- Family Guy - Bird is the Word![/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wHkV7IVIoI"]YouTube- Running bear - Johnny Preston tribute (cover)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbDKN0dk54M


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just wow. if there has even been a cover that WASNT butchered, this is it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt8V67adUKw"]YouTube- Daughtry - In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins Cover)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI0enx_Jnqc&feature=related"]YouTube- Simon and Garfunkel - Homeward Bound (1966 - Live)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bird Is The Word?
Boy, that brings back some memories...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q"]YouTube- Booker T & the M G 's - Green Onions (Original / HQ audio)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awsome stuff, folks!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVXX6NFpcT8"]YouTube- The Muppet Show - Fifty Ways To Leave Your Lover[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHr6GbWPBVQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper & The Muppets[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Reps sent to everyone!! Great stuff.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc"]YouTube- Roger Miller King Of the Road[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBCdlBrgEmE"]YouTube- John Lennon- Nobody Told Me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One more nutty on from Roger

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye_fZocBAMI"]YouTube- Roger Miller - I'm a Nut[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGT9GDUTmBg"]YouTube- Sandy Farina - Strawberry Fields Forever (from Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bob Seger- Main Street.. 
Check out the array of guitarists in this one.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1tstiCxybQ"]YouTube- Mainstreet- Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great stuff, folks! and Bob Seger is great, Pasta Gravy 

ok im runnin out of names, better hit the sack lmao. see u folks tomorrow. this Rusty bastard needs a shower and a nap


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> great stuff, folks! and Bob Seger is great, Pasta Gravy


Yes he is, and you've given me a dinner idea son.
Sleep well Rusty, angels on your pillow.


----------



## norscaner

I love Bob Seger.
But perhaps over a glass of what ever is your pleasure we can talk about "Bob " in NW Ont and how he treated a mentally challenged server at a family owned restraunt. 

I lost all respect for Bob.

Normally I am a pretty level headed fella. There are only a few things that really set me off. 
1 People who abuse children.
2 People who take advantage of those who are mentally challenged.


----------



## tsaw

Citation needed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Citation needed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets get this party started off easy


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjUk3Bp16zs"]YouTube- Elton John - Bennie and the Jets **with lyrics**[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHemB0t31Tw"]YouTube- Bad Company - Rock and Roll Fantasy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


>



OMG! I drove that same car (it was even white) for a few years. Wow. How did you know?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> OMG! I drove that same car (it was even white) for a few years. Wow. How did you know?


 
come on, m8. im Rusty. just that damn good


----------



## tsaw

Nice and slow for a Tuesday Afternoon.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kROlhnaYom0"]YouTube- Tuesday Afternoon (forever afternoon) - The Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice one, saywerdude


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU"]YouTube- The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn .. Rusty. Keep up the great tunes.

*Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv-EOc_74bY"]YouTube- Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff sawyerdude, but you cannot forget:
i try to play this everytime im at the bar. im goin fer a cig. enjoy!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU"]YouTube- Eric Clapton - Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

today is my uncles birthday. so i put this on his facebook page 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP2ph6GwW54"]YouTube- Ren & Stimpy: The Happy Happy Joy Joy Song.[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps indeed.another one that always gets played when im in the bar with my buddies.

a with this one here
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY"]YouTube- Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wait what th hell is goin on here. where did tsaws post go?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i play this every time we go to the bar

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sTP994tOMk"]YouTube- Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Reps for this one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMBk4SBGRYc"]YouTube- Bartender Song by Rehab[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Do they still let you in?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight, they all know me there. im their favorite patron


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this also gets played often when im in there

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ShxUnCFe-c&feature=related"]YouTube- Frank Sinatra - New York New York[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well the dog is the best looking thing in the album!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsR2Mk4uh_4"]YouTube- Dennis Leary - Lifes Gonna Suck[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool stuff, sawyerdude. muley you can kiss the fattest, whitest part of my ass 

nite folks. ebd time for me. i already missed king of the hill dammit


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is time to get your fat white ass up and moving Rusty! Damn another hot muggy day is forecast! 88-92 for us and I am putting fence around the garden as the little critters came in and ate a lot of our plants. Had to hide in the a/c in the afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw muggy and buggy today here too mister. i like a job where im working outside except for these kinda days hahaha. ill sit at my desk in the a/c thanks


----------



## tsaw

Hump day. YES!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI"]YouTube- Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight my friend.

i will leave you with something GREAT while i go shower this sweat off of me.

CRANK IT UP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBOVes22n3s"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin - Nobodys Fault But Mine- Live  Multi Cam @ 02 Arena 12-10-07[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Something great to listen to after that shower.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo"]YouTube- Janis Joplin  - Piece of my heart[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice sir. still waiting for the washer to shut off so i dont get singed 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBX2dySWGew"]YouTube- Wings - Band On The Run (Original Video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSIUrba-aoc&feature=related"]YouTube- Foo Fighters.. Band On The Run (cover)[/ame]


does rusty know good tunes or what???


----------



## tsaw

Rusty knows quite a few good ones

Went digging.. and came up with this AWESOME one.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf0Dm-OaTNk"]YouTube- "Going up the Country" - Canned Heat / WOODSTOCK '69[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

canned heat, OH yeah baby


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmrMMYpQL4"]YouTube- Jane Jefferson Starship[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g"]YouTube- Ted Nugent - Stranglehold[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

quite an entrance, Pillbox Geisha  reps for you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

located Sawyerdude's school photo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well your ol pal Rusty is done bustin balls for the night, im sure ill wake up to some good cuts at me 

so i will leave you all with this and remember! this week is last friday party!!! dont be late 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I"]YouTube- Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977[/ame]



nite friends


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets start tonight off nicely:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQC1xodg-HU"]YouTube- EDGAR WINTER GROUP w/ RICK DERRINGER - FREE RIDE[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be back in a little while after these f$%^&*(!!! storms pass.
God damn it's been nothing but one pop up storm after the other today.
Lightening.. bahh!


----------



## tsaw

Yes sir Rustydude - that is a perfect kickoff.

PG.. hope the storms pass soon!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

coem on, sawyerdude. i wanna hear it. tell me:


RUSTY IS DA MAN 

Picata Goalie i wish they would hit here soon while its still light out so i could get some pics. i hung out at the bar tonight longer than i should have after work waiting for it to come, but it didnt. 2 weeks ago when i was at the bar (coincedentally the last time i was there) it stormed and the power went off. i yelled: "free beer free beer!!!!!!!" lmao. good thing the know me there or i woulda been kicked out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some of a bitch i love this song, what can i say. 

we want all the greatest in this thread, sawyerdude? well cant be without it

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQK_QAUa8Dw&feature=related"]YouTube- BOZ SCAGGS ,LOW DOWN[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfW_p6-p5D0&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy crap, sawyerdude! stay the hell out of the walmart


----------



## tsaw

Found a pic of Rusty's kitchen NICE WORK!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how did you find that 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMv0Qn05rjs&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats right, im in a cooper mood tonight


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41DTqGVPKQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Black Widow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

You started it.. I thought it was gonna be nice.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuyGecXu4zw"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - I Love the Dead[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Slide
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5HDE4NxEU0"]YouTube- Goo Goo Dolls - Slide (official music video)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Cooper mood? OK! Gotta have this one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSoYwRVtDvI"]YouTube- alice cooper-school's out for summer[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1g4NT0t9h4&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

PG.. You survived the storms?

Hope all is good. Keep the god music going.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG.. You survived the storms?
> 
> Hope all is good. Keep the god music going.


Sure, they weren't that bad lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright keep it rollin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dXUesYlVLI&NR=1"]YouTube- Alice Cooper & Vincent Price (6)[/ame]




Pixie Gakalaka (thats right dear. im outta names. now im makin shit up  )

take that 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dXUesYlVLI&NR=1"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I love your names for me Shackalackabizzmizzle..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUa_G1h3pw"]YouTube- Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g&feature=related"]YouTube- Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Back in the 70's when i was a little bit younger than I am now, I lived on the Fox river in Algonquin IL. And late at night in the summer there was some area across the river to the north that had concerts. I remember hearing Alice Cooper performing live. I could open my bedroom window and listen. Made me a life long fan.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA"]YouTube- No More Mr. Nice Guy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok ll be back later. headin to the legion. owe mom bill money LOL. see ya folks tomorrow. REMEMBER TOMORROW IS LAST FRIDAY PARTY!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok ll be back later. headin to the legion. owe mom bill money LOL. see ya folks tomorrow. REMEMBER TOMORROW IS LAST FRIDAY PARTY!!!!



are you coming back later, later or tomorrow later?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Back in the 70's when i was a little bit younger than I am now, I lived on the Fox river in Algonquin IL. And late at night in the summer there was some area across the river to the north that had concerts. I remember hearing Alice Cooper performing live. I could open my bedroom window and listen. Made me a life long fan.
> YouTube- No More Mr. Nice Guy



That's a cool story Tom.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> are you coming back later, later or tomorrow later?



If history is used as a guide.. tomorrow later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha! very well then..

A few of my fav April Wine chunes.. enjoy..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj5h2Q4fECA"]YouTube- April Wine- Sign Of The Gypsy Queen[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dip4ZzDHhBg"]YouTube- April Wine ~ I'm On Fire For You Baby[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Just for PG.. Hope you like it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwpbtmFK4BM"]YouTube- James Blunt - You're Beautiful (Live at the BBC)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Tom..


----------



## tommu56

tsaw said:


> Cooper mood? OK! Gotta have this one!
> 
> YouTube- alice cooper-school's out for summer



If my memory is clear my album came with a pair of disposable underwear over the album (DKW) any one else remember that??????

tom


----------



## tsaw

tommu56 said:


> If my memory is clear my album came with a pair of disposable underwear over the album (DKW) any one else remember that??????
> 
> tom



Yes sir you have a good memory.

http://eil.com/shop/moreinfo.asp?catalogid=209975


----------



## tommu56

tsaw said:


> Yes sir you have a good memory.
> 
> http://eil.com/shop/moreinfo.asp?catalogid=209975



I don't know how I remember that but I couldn't tell you what was for dinner yesterday 

tom


----------



## pirate_girl

tommu56 said:


> I don't know how I remember that but I couldn't tell you what was for dinner yesterday
> 
> tom


You must be like me tommu.. a brain crammed full of what seems to be useless information until it's needed. lol


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You must be like me tommu.. a brain crammed full of what seems to be useless information until it's needed. lol


And then you can't find it!


----------



## tsaw

Lets get back on the god music!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo"]YouTube- Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> And then you can't find it!


If it's needed indeedy I do.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Lets get back on the god music!!
> 
> YouTube- Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein



That song reminds me of my brother John and his friend Butch Kiggins.
They used to think the part where the keyboard sounds like gun fire was the coolest thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoG5cQVay2I&feature=fvw"]YouTube- If Everyone Cared - Nickelback lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFD5DZwK7g&feature=related"]YouTube- Foreplay/Long Time - Boston[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Muleman.. waiting for another tune from you. You have posted some great ones.. ok?


----------



## tsaw

Yes! PG!! Boston!!


----------



## tsaw

Oh yea. NickelBack - Lots don't like em but I do.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Yes! PG!! Boston!!


weeeee lol

Lemme find another..


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvfcgCxfC-4&feature=related"]YouTube- Don't Look Back--Boston[/ame]

I'll turn it around, oh yes I will....


----------



## tsaw

I have zero mp3 or cd's playing.. this is my music channel. Entertain me..


----------



## tsaw

Thanks PG! I luv Boston. Can you dig up another?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

tsaw said:


> Oh yea. NickelBack - Lots don't like em but I do.



I like them too


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00zuDUNTeXM"]YouTube- Aerosmith Big Ten Inch Record (Lyrics)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl0F-gTFWbU"]YouTube- Aerosmith - Walking the dog[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COZOvzt8YKc&feature=related"]YouTube- Aerosmith -  Woman of the world[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok... someone else take a turn... my last..
Best Aerosmith tune EVER! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk"]YouTube- Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion .[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrXIQQ8PeRs"]YouTube- If Today Was Your Last Day[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

ok.. here is something you might like or not.
It is Flim and the BBs I have this CD. The title of this song is FUNHOUSE. 

Now close your eyes... and go on a fun ride.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgVaVgdhJ8s"]YouTube- Flim and the BBs - Funhouse[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Ok... someone else take a turn... my last..
> Best Aerosmith tune EVER!
> YouTube- Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion .



Oh hell YEA!! You nailed it PG!!! 
Luvya4eva!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

boogity boogity boo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

keep the tunes goin


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGQAfolOJUI"]YouTube- Everlong Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dave grohl is a friggin God

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH5SFemG8CI"]YouTube- FOO FIGHTERS-BAKER STREET [cover] (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7_vH3H8LPI"]YouTube- New Fang[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA-bP5fZwR0"]YouTube- DOA - Foo Fighters[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9i9GAX9IBU"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - Have A Cigar (Pink Floyd Cover)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63NiS3uZaTA"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - Let It Die[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I can't get it out of my head!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSMx5YQ0a-U"]YouTube- ELO - I Can't Get It Out Of My Head[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok so ive been admittedly slacking off lately, so lets get it rollin


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wLQNrr15sA&feature=related"]YouTube- Dream Academy -  Life in A Northern Town[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YablrXxFCc"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I'm working on a twelve pack!!
Rock on Rusty!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30ktWPrWPDc"]YouTube- The Who - My Generation (Live at Woodstock '69)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just killed my 11th. i thought i was done for the night a couple beers ago, but we decided to go outside adn blow shit up. ended up shooting my car with a roman candle, so i ahd a couple more beers 

ill survery the damage tomorrow


----------



## tsaw

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok ill get a shot of damage, if any, tomorrow. but for now:

yes im going soft tonight. there are some excellent easy goin songs out there, and this thread is not only for great rock songs, its for ALL great songs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A"]YouTube- Toto - Africa[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

> yes im going soft tonight.



Poor miss Rusty.. 

Yes.. I agree anything should be game.. LIKE:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QSyaBHr1jU"]YouTube- Don Henley-All She Wants To Do Is Dance[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA&feature=related"]YouTube- Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now (1981)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&feature=related"]YouTube- Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pwT2wiZsg0"]YouTube- Dido - White Flag - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Land Down Under!!

That was awesome dude. You are kind of cool.


----------



## tsaw

I really enjoyed this -- 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZpxcYHjYzw"]YouTube- BOB DYLAN - Blowin' in the wind (Cover)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres a list of some good damn music

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj13YE5TnmE"]YouTube- Stray Cats - Rock This Town[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw"]YouTube- The Kinks - Sunny Afternoon[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dbmWddbcdo"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Some Folks[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g"]YouTube- 4 Non Blondes - What's Up[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asVWryj00Ls&feature=related"]YouTube- Doll Parts - Hole - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and to keep up the pace:
one of my favorite rockin dudes
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxy9-Em2z68&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Sick Things[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWU7FxQIsoM&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - I Love the Dead[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEaU8xYzEGQ"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Alice cooper is one of the best!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8YpOM7LVew"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Hello horray 1973[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy shit mister. you read me mind. that was the very next song i was gonna post


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some newer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyaT9IjnwKo"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Brutal Planet[/ame]


and some older:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYLASxsfPfU"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Cold Ethyl & Poison[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

What is that saying.. Um.. Great minds think alike?

Too bad my mind is greater

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFVrBzuyhFA"]YouTube- ALICE COOPER (ELECTED)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

your mind is greater, eh?

i shall return with somethin to prove you so wrong


----------



## pirate_girl

The Indy 500 sucked today!
I managed to see the last 6 laps.
grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igWL4aNAR3s"]YouTube- Awesome Mario Brothers Theme Song Acapella[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Holy shit Rustydude.. Never saw that one
Keep up the terrific posts.


----------



## tsaw

Pirate Girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Pirate Girl!!!!!!!!


Yes? LOL


----------



## tsaw

Looks like Tsaw and Rusty stayed long enough for the lovely PG to show up!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZuW6BH_Vak"]YouTube- Heart-Crazy On You[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OH YEA... HEART!!! ++++


----------



## pirate_girl

Gimme some more Heart tunes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yes we did, sawyerdude/ great tune, Peach Ginger 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfFRv_1XdDM"]YouTube- Stephen Lynch - Special Ed[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Turn it up for this girl band!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjI4p8_NZVc"]YouTube- Walk Like An Egyptian Video Original[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im sick i know but 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSS4-CiHkhw&feature=related"]YouTube- Stephen Lynch - Gerbil (Audio ONLY)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OK PG more HEART!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSfrO5PAhH4"]YouTube- Dog and Butterfly[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gotta love it

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY0LTPCrkmY"]YouTube- Lullaby( The Divorce Song)- Stephen Lynch[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> OK PG more HEART!
> 
> YouTube- Dog and Butterfly


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lah de diye dye dye dee dy


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lah de diye dye dye dee dy


  here son..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1iuSmZHcwY"]YouTube- The Chain - Fleetwood Mac[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhOZL21g2aE"]YouTube- Everybody Wants You -Billy Squier[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moUiC4TB67U&feature=related"]YouTube- Lick It Up Kiss Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome songs

how bout some omedy
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lah de diye dye dye dee dy



I'm sure i've said that when I've had a few!
Not sure what it means.. but i'm sure i've said that.


----------



## tsaw

11:42 pm CST.. here.. Rustydude.. are you still not passed out?


----------



## tsaw

Good one~~ I was looking for that the other day!!\\ 
Gotta love it!



Rusty Shackleford said:


> awesome songs
> 
> how bout some omedy
> YouTube- Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist


----------



## tsaw

10 beers down.. started at 7pm.. I need to pick up the pace around here.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w31Sisa2TLo"]YouTube- HELEN REDDY - "Peaceful" (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1250 am here sawyerdude. and im falling asleep in my chair here 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbDbQc3QdXU"]YouTube- David Bowie: Queen Bitch[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

this show is totally underated

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj9TRVZo5Nc"]YouTube- FAWLTY TOWERS - WALDORF SALAD[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Floyd's Comfortably Numb solo via John Petrucci..
Tell me this isn't a total turn on.. holy crap, I love me some good guitar..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtAnOuxp17c&feature=related"]YouTube- john petrucci the best! (comfortably numb solo)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some damn good stuff there PG. damn good stuff


----------



## tsaw

If this don't make your sides hurt.. nothing will.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jocRd-aajW0"]YouTube- Three Stooges most violent sequence ever[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> some damn good stuff there PG. damn good stuff



Agreed! Good choices! I like!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok its rustys bedtime nite folks


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok its rustys bedtime nite folks


Night sweetypie.
I am sorry I missed all the fun, but Momma has to work ya know.
Hugs


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok its rustys bedtime nite folks



Night Rustydude! 
I'm almost there too.. I should go to bed before I REALLY post something dumb.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Night Rustydude!
> I'm almost there too.. I should go to bed before I REALLY post something dumb.


Go for it, I'll be here for a while


----------



## tsaw

Totally awetastic! Another new one that I never heard - and like!


pirate_girl said:


> Floyd's Comfortably Numb solo via John Petrucci..
> Tell me this isn't a total turn on.. holy crap, I love me some good guitar..
> 
> 
> YouTube- john petrucci the best! (comfortably numb solo)


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Go for it, I'll be here for a while



Ok.. I'll party with ya for a while longer.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Totally awetastic! Another new one that I never heard - and like!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXPDMpKQ4bY"]YouTube- Come back to me - David Cook Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPeCUyJnFnc"]YouTube- Anyway-Martina McBride-Lyrics in Description[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I saw Tammy sing a long time ago.. and I still love her.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew"]YouTube- tammy wynette stand by your man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCdCuduv0H0"]YouTube- Trisha Yearwood - Walkaway Joe ft. Don Henley[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Last post of the night.. Good night HEW HAW!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfdnhnjlsAk"]YouTube- Where, Oh Where are You Tonight?[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Last post of the night.. Good night HEW HAW!
> 
> YouTube- Where, Oh Where are You Tonight?



luvyuuuu4EVvvvvRRRRRRRR lol


----------



## tsaw

The last one for my girl ... Good night off 4sure.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTnfwNcXSRc"]YouTube- Pocket Full of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Happy Holiday! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ"]YouTube- P!nk - So What[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

howdy folks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzoUu7w-YM"]YouTube- Ray Stevens - The Streak[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g&a=mYpHIMCmOrQ&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Amos Moses - Jerry Reed[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey rustydude! got any party left in ya?


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> Hey rustydude! got any party left in ya?


He should have some left! He just got up from a nap around 8pm.


----------



## tsaw

country music has it's place in my book!
Right at the top.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjWZ3PV29L4"]YouTube- 3 Great parts of country songs[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> He should have some left! He just got up from a nap around 8pm.



 Maybe he will be able to stay up past 10pm then


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i might be in for a little bit yet.


----------



## tsaw

Turn it up for Van Halen!!

Pannama

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0"]YouTube- Van Halen - Panama (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M"]YouTube- Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Wake up Rusty![ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19WwkwvqHiM"]YouTube- New Riders of the Purple Sage-Panama Red[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r26_CSzk3Xw"]YouTube- God Bless America By Kate Smith[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Wake up Rusty!YouTube- New Riders of the Purple Sage-Panama Red


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY"]YouTube- Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooooooo Jackson Browne!
Rusty, that is such a cool song 
Listening..


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCTYxIsLThA&feature=related"]YouTube- Jackson Browne--Doctor My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJYRtOPUonA"]YouTube- Jackson Browne 1977 Running on Empty[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Used to love running on empty while working 2 full time jobs and being a scout leader. Was always on the go and often stopped only long enough to drop $20 of gas in the tank and down the road I went!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great stuff PG

hi muleroonidooniediddles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah baby ROCK ON, ALICE!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1agMSCHALE"]YouTube- Alice Cooper-Feed My Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

What? we're back on Alice now?

Very well...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU"]YouTube- Alice In Chains - Man In The Box[/ame]










Elton

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj6lFN9YHW4&feature=related"]YouTube- Elton John - Dirty Little Girl (Yellow Brick Road 11 of 21)[/ame]

Journey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related"]YouTube- Journey - Wheel In The Sky[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty dude! Had to break down and get fence around the garden cause the frickin bunnies are eating our green leafy plants as fast as we plant them out in the garden. Tomorrow will have the gate up and an electric wire and diesel sprayed around the perimeter. They sneak in behind the greenhouse so me and the dogs can't see them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

set some traps, muler. bring the bunnies down to me, alive. i will return the favor with some great rabbit stew 


and excellent stuff, again, pg!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant believe i never got to experience him live

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxoVV39Xd-U&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Steven / Dead Babies - 19/08/08[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF9VQZaQDV8"][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck he played the york fair more than once. He put on a real show along the line of Kiss. He is a damn good golfer and plays all the time when he is not performing.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Heck he played the york fair more than once. He put on a real show along the line of Kiss. He is a damn good golfer and plays all the time when he is not performing.


I catch his Night's With Alice Cooper on radio when I am in the car either coming home at night, or anytime at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah hes quite educated too, i believe. i gotta pay closer attention. if he gets into york again, or even hershey, im gonna hafta try and get in


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> I catch his Night's With Alice Cooper on radio when I am in the car either coming home at night, or anytime at all.


 
not sure if i get it in my area, or what station it would be on, but it sounds familar, pg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D41DTqGVPKQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Alice Cooper - Black Widow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Guns and Roses need to be represented!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg"]YouTube- Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not sure if i get it in my area, or what station it would be on, but it sounds familar, pg


http://zipcode.nightswithalicecooper.com/affiliates.asp

http://www.1049theeagle.com/pages/6750294.php?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bout time you showed up sawyerdude! im headinto bed 

and thanks, pg!

edit: damn i dont get either of the 2 stations closest to me. i think i remember getting it one night when i was out of town, tho


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> bout time you showed up sawyerdude! im headinto bed
> 
> and thanks, pg!
> 
> edit: damn i dont get either of the 2 stations closest to me. i think i remember getting it one night when i was out of town, tho


God Rusty, why do you always go to bed when things get rolling? 
Ok.. nighties son.
Too bad you don't get Alice on radio.. his show is the bomb.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. maybe on a good night i can pull in harrisburg...

nite PG. and i leave now because i get up b4 7 hahaha


----------



## tsaw

Change of pace.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRriGGC68A8"]YouTube- Dolly Parton - Me And Little Andy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets start off on that heavy foot tonight 


third damn try:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb1NaqB_thg"]YouTube- Shinedown - Sound Of Madness With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Three Days Grace Lets start a riot!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TudtpEUAkEw"]YouTube- Riot-Three Days Grace[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wish i woulda thought of this when i was a kid 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kkXWd8BjO0&playnext_from=TL&videos=WZXJ6sHfX84&feature=grec_index"]YouTube- "Funny Pranks"  Invisible Rope Prank[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaPsMjyPMtU&feature=channel"]YouTube- "Funny Pranks"  Car Crash Prank[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

classic.next time mrs rusty falls asleep on the couch, whaddaya think?  methinks ill be sleeping on the lawn 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CltSIcQocQ&feature=channel"]YouTube- FUNNY - "Funny Prank!"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

excellent!!



sawyerdude? where you are???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYsq4fqbMG8&feature=PlayList&p=61319F7BF7801323&playnext_from=PL"]YouTube- Funny Pranks - Computer Scare Prank![/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Funny stuff Rustydude!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so like, where can i find a cheap airhorn  this would be so great at work...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhcmPrU3QSk&feature=channel"]YouTube- Prank! - Funny Air Horn Scare Prank[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome. i could pull this one on mrs rusty as well......


me still thinks ill be sleepin on the lawn 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMl7x670CVg&feature=PlayList&p=61319F7BF7801323&playnext_from=PL"]YouTube- "Funny Pranks" Surprise Cereal Scare[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

back to the tunes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soLIZ4W0rZw"]YouTube- Chicago- 25 or 6 to 4[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pagin tsaw pagin tsaw...... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1hiF5c1HE8&feature=related"]YouTube- Dire Straits- Sultans of Swing[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soLIZ4W0rZw"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2ds8tCtomQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra- Telephone Lines[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crank it the hell up folks. PG where is ya! im actually awake 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiOGnvXknfA"]YouTube- Alice Cooper feat. Axl Rose - Under My Wheels[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty I KNOW you will like this one

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBDivsSe3k"]YouTube- The Sweet - Ballroom Blitz[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BALLROOM BLITZ!!! rock on, my friend!!!!!!!!!! great tune, man!

youve made u for your absence with a great vid 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZq3i94mSsQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Kiss - Detroit Rock City[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if you do not crank this here, sawyerdude, you may never enter this thread again, and you must hand in your man card 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByCIsHtFAj0&feature=related"]YouTube- Kiss - God of Thunder[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

You are doing great my friend!! Keep it coming!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4roW-s8lQ"]YouTube- AC/DC - big balls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice one. see above, my friend, for a song that trumps damn near all


----------



## tsaw

What a great rockin song this is.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Env5iMrBjws"]YouTube- KISS - Rock n Roll all night![/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh yea Rustydude.. you know music!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Oh yea Rustydude.. you know music!


 
that i do. but unfortunatley there is no career in being able to name the song being played at the time 

point in case: this afternoon on lunch break i was sittin out back smokin with another guy in the shop. the trucking center across the way had a song cranked up. through all the truck noise over there and the shop noise where i was, i faintly heard a guitar riff. i immediatley names it as Sypmathy for the Devil (shich i must now post) by the stones. the guy sittin out there with me said i do hear something but not sure what it is. i said i just TOLD you waht it is 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYPaAx0l5Q"]YouTube- Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt0ipUCfdlU"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets flip that switch and turn it up a notch


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M4FG1UXH5w"]YouTube- Motörhead - Hellraiser[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eISPP6zuNE&feature=related"]YouTube- Ted Nugent -Stranglehold[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYOV8uu17t0"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w"]YouTube- Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pinot Grigio! (damn right thats a good one  ) how is ya my dear? im up for a bit more.

oh and btw, way to kill the rock with a soft tune 


just kiddin! cant go wrong with Chicago!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83d6wVtw0So&a=r_JQysGXke0&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Chicago - If You Leave Me Now[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCJ-Yb-p6UI&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Rusty, I am doing fine my sonshine superman! lol

Here's 3 while I catch up on the forums.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdRxXID_b28&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- AC/DC - Rock' n Roll Train[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6BzTCQ6Nqo&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- After the Goldrush A Cappella[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_DyoB4Cjs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Steely Dan - Midnight Cruiser[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you all thought id forgot.......





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihu-eB-IOd4&feature=fvst"]YouTube- David Bowie - Let's Dance (High Quality)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA&feature=fvst"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4SLXaF-lIc&feature=related"]YouTube- DAVID BOWIE - REBEL REBEL[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

hehe.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gv-0rZ_q-Y"]YouTube- Liason Promo[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5I7apl4s-0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Massive Attack - Teardrop (Live From Abbey Road)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i challenge anyone to tell me this isnt a song, and singer, that should be remebered for all time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ffl3KxY3g4&feature=related"]YouTube- ARETHA FRANKLIN-CHAIN OF FOOLS,LIVE IN 68[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

motown definately deserves its place in music history. and if this is to be a thread filled with great music, we cannot omit this genre

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6dqhi8Ptw"]YouTube- Aretha Franklin - Natural Woman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHcc86xnfc"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- Hey Hey What Can I Do[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1606McwkFpc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Todd Rundgren Utopia - Love Is The Answer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome stuff PG. wee seem to have lost sawyerdude...


----------



## pirate_girl

I think he might be actually _listening_ to the songs.. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah he does have plenty to catch up on 

im watchign rock n roll jeapordy on youtube seeing how many i can get right lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, he logged out.. geesh!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah what a pansy 








fook i shoulda have done the same 2 hours ago haha. the mrs isnt home tonight tho. i have trouble sleeping in an empty house after all these years. so i might as well hang for a bit longer.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey btw how do you like my new avatar???


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey btw how do you like my new avatar???


I was waiting for you to use something like it, to be honest..


----------



## pirate_girl

My last two in this thread for the night.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXEpLsooMJ0"]YouTube- Bruce Springsteen-Tunnel Of Love[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU"]YouTube- Mary J. Blige, U2 - One[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well check it out. for once, im the last one left :

catch ya later, PG


----------



## pirate_girl

Have a good night Rusty.
I'm gonna hang out for a bit longer and see what's happening.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG DO YOU REMEMBER THIS SHOW???? I HAD TOTALLY FORGOTTEN IT!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA5HmYp5p4U&feature=related"]YouTube- My SuperMarket Sweep Part1[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, I do.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i used to watch ti as a kid. i cant remember if it was my ma or my gramma who watched it, but i remember watching it lol


----------



## Lithium

Rusty Shackleford said:


> classic.next time mrs rusty falls asleep on the couch, whaddaya think?  methinks ill be sleeping on the lawn
> 
> YouTube- FUNNY - "Funny Prank!"


 

I think not.... exactally what the dude said in the video...."wtf is wrong with you"


----------



## Lithium

You wake me up with fireworks.......then I will glue your shoes....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r9WA8l5gG8"]YouTube- flip-flop prank[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

And dont you dare drink my chocolate milk!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrWHH81EYi0"]YouTube- How to piss your husband off...the video that started it all[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZlZGCPpvNA"]YouTube- Girl Pranks Gamer Boyfriend[/ame]


better not play games to much either!


----------



## Lithium

Or.... just wait till you fall asleep on the couch!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LJnwGBpaIg"]YouTube- Girlfriend scares the hell out of sleeping boyfriend[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Spending to much time on the computer??????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqfrYrJVpSg"]YouTube- How To Get Your Boyfriend Off The Computer- HE GETS OWNED!![/ame]

hhhhhhhhhahahahah!


----------



## Lithium

Better not do anything....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nyItBaKDtQ"]YouTube- Girlfriend Pranks Boyfriend[/ame]


----------



## rback33

Rusty must go to work to sleep... it certainly is not safe to do if the woman is around...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lithium said:


> You wake me up with fireworks.......then I will glue your shoes....
> 
> YouTube- flip-flop prank


 
 thats fuckin great


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Rusty must go to work to sleep... it certainly is not safe to do if the woman is around...


 
holy shit now i get it now that i watch mrs rustys videos


----------



## rback33

Rusty Shackleford said:


> holy shit now i get it now that i watch mrs rustys videos




Yeah... I am not sure if she is making threats or promises...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rback33 said:


> Yeah... I am not sure if she is making threats or promises...


 
eh. likely promises  i must step lightly


----------



## tsaw

Hi Guys! and Gals!

How about some great game show moments tonight?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqk1-q8gXcY"]YouTube- One of the Worst The Price Is Right Players Ever[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJw1rlmJ81U"]YouTube- TPIR $1M Spectacular - Clock Game Million Dollar Winnner[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

The second spinner gets .75 on the first spin
and .25 on second! 1.00 but it is called .95 cents!
WTF??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-m7tLxVIeg"]YouTube- Price is Right: Huge Showcase Showdown error.[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> The second spinner gets .75 on the first spin
> and .25 on second! 1.00 but it is called .95 cents!
> WTF??
> 
> YouTube- Price is Right: Huge Showcase Showdown error.


The government needed a cut of it!


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> The government needed a cut of it!



Good answer muleman! 
But was Bob Barker, and the entire studio audience that stupid not to know that .75 + .25 = 1?
Forget about math. Heck.. just think of quarters
in your pocket change.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hello everyone!!!!!!!! im here again, untill NFL Total Access does their report on the Gints, then its shower and bed. so wow me with some shit, sawyerdude. i will find one shortly to start you out with


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt4Im6Tjbu8"]YouTube- Jet City Woman[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kktIIGisy0Q"]YouTube- Great White - Rock Me[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JykN5eCkvnM&feature=channel"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7YxN1ClpEo"]YouTube- Billy Squier- Rock Me Tonight[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0j7sModCI&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Meh.. nothing to see here..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i thought it might not be a bad idea to be in bed before 12 lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Well where are the deadbeats at? Work is over and party time has arrived!


----------



## rback33

I still have 40 min to go....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im here now, mule, where the hell did you go


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

they dont have spillproof damn lids anymore 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFEkfipbI3Q&feature=related"]YouTube- McDonald's Commercial 1967[/ame]

i want a big mac 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgWbK_gE-uM&feature=related"]YouTube- McDonald's Big Mac Commercial 1978[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I remember McD's even before those commercials! Hey Rusty ask any of the oldtimers at the legion if they remember Huntley's hamburgers on Memory lane. Or Gino's on east market street. Or Bury's a little farther east. Those were the days. 15 cent burgers and 5 cent fries. Bottled pop was a nickel.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mrs rusty cannot stop laughing 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzLo32onVaA&feature=related"]YouTube- Loud fart in class[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

TGIFF!! Long week, Her's a good party song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-y33Uq6HGs"]YouTube- ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man  (music video)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> they dont have spillproof damn lids anymore
> 
> YouTube- McDonald's Commercial 1967
> 
> i want a big mac
> 
> YouTube- McDonald's Big Mac Commercial 1978



Hey Rustydude! Good post.
Did you know long ago that only men worked at Mac dee's?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4_Y243jmWo"]YouTube- Very old McDonald's commercial spot[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh and what about them paper hats!


----------



## tsaw

This is Friday night party music - give it a listen.
You might like it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x70UeIXaWQ"]YouTube- Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnF0AhkNHig"]YouTube- Soul Asylum - Stand Up and Be Strong[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had to get out early last night folks. nasty lookin storm on its way. wanted the computer shut down. glad i did, too, as we lost power early this morning


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets start the day off right

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk0LEutz2i8"]YouTube- Candlebox: Mother's Dream[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great song from an underrated band

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqmc-cSD3dk"]YouTube- Candlebox - He Calls Home[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3UWacaiFvY&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and one more

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJS2kkR2U0Q&feature=related"]YouTube- Candlebox - Rain[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok maybe one more 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnncQcwUkSQ"]YouTube- Candlebox~Blossom[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnncQcwUkSQ"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah. sawyerdude where the hella re you??????


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSrhhB9K40s"]YouTube- The Zoo - Bruce Dickinson cover[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ"]YouTube- Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbJqswLi3uE"]YouTube- Ozzy Osbourne-Dreamer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Good stuff!! Great start for this Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yessir!


----------



## tsaw

Party time!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbRCqEWNAWo"]YouTube- seether remedy video clip number one hits rock music[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how can any collection of great music be without:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pqAi6LsITU"]YouTube- Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross (Stephen Stills, Richard Curtis & Michael Curtis)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

FAKE  IT SEETHER

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSye0j0Ln9M"]YouTube- Seether- Fake It Uncensored Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good tune, sawyerdude. but im feeling nostalgic today 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB_qmRjetdE"]YouTube- Crosby Stills Nash & Young - Southern Man - Live 2000[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how can any collection of great music be without:
> 
> 
> YouTube- Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross (Stephen Stills, Richard Curtis & Michael Curtis)



Oh HELL YA!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VMAtHiKaQg"]YouTube- Awesome Guitar Solo Performance - "Tobacco Road" Edgar Winter[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like to play this at the bar as it gets me the most song for my quarters 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]YouTube- Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This thread has not had any Jethro Tull

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8"]YouTube- Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok sawyer timet o catch up hahaha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmqE-hqISmI"]YouTube- Molly Hatchet- Flirtin' With Disaster[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very nice, man! and it hasnt, how did we let that happen????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCcwNoVSt2E"]YouTube- Jethro Tull- Locomotive Breath[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or allman brothers?! shit dude, we've been slackin 

LET THERE BE ROCK

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv3RWqFlvJs"]YouTube- Whipping Post[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n3NH8gSrMs"]YouTube- Black Oak Arkansas Jim Dandy to the rescue[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs"]YouTube- Blackfoot - Train, Train[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn Rustydude.... this thread has the best music ever played!! Will we ever run out of good sh it?
NEVER!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSh2XeLY7YE"]YouTube- Rush - Closer To The Heart[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDRPtg0kmJU"] [/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MYM9OU6cuE"]YouTube- Blackfoot - Highway Song (Live, Zurich 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell no, son. as long as they keep making music, i will keep posting it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjEMB4eK1Qs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- The Marshall Tucker Band - Fire on the Mountain[/ame]#!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and how can we be without one of my all time favorites:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc"]YouTube- Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Keep up them tunes! Luv Em! Good GOD!!



Rusty Shackleford said:


> and how can we be without one of my all time favorites:
> 
> YouTube- Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight. check this out 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv-IwNHwVHI"]YouTube- Perfectly executed prank on girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

A little story about this next post. Back in the mid 70's when i was a pot smoking hippie, I heard Rush on the FM radio, and purchased the album 2112. I got high on some good Colombian Gold.. and listened to this song. It gave me shivers.. 30 years later without any pot - it still does.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClXmeaUtdow"]YouTube- Rush 2112 Discovery/Presentation (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Got a new group that belongs.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc"]YouTube- Mr. Roboto- Styx[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you just posted that one, m8.


put the beer down


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

play this every time im at the bar. tis my calling card, when they hear it, the know that RUSTY HAS ARRIVED and the fun can begin! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sTP994tOMk"]YouTube- Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and on special occasions (like the Giants winning a game) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtwbMs_9WYk"]YouTube- New York new york Frank Sinatra singing (original)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey sawyerdude!!!

heres one i bet you havent heard

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYK7YJPZLeE"]YouTube- Respect The Wind[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and on special occasions (like the Giants winning a game) :
> 
> YouTube- New York new york Frank Sinatra singing (original)


So they don't get bored with that one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jerk 

heres another one you all probably havent heard beore

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoFKYsRj7Gk"]YouTube- Eric Clapton - Motherless Child[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7zoudZMxVE"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

neveerr heard this have you.?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r40RZ9DxSiY"]YouTube- Rachel Jacobs - Productive vampires[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's one for this sucky weather we're having.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18Sua_QTDs0"]YouTube- Classics IV - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqEisOIMJc&feature=related"]YouTube- Tracy Chapman - Fast Car[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Here's one for this sucky weather we're having..
> 
> YouTube- Classics IV - Stormy



PG is in the house!! yea


----------



## tsaw

Think I'm crazy? Of course!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yf2WP6K1gQ"]YouTube- The Cars- You might think[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

ahh.. The Cars 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrKdDLhtvls"]YouTube- The Cars - Drive (In Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the cars rule!!!


but the kinks trump damn near all

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk"]YouTube- The Kinks - Lola[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP0GaPo48h0"]YouTube- The Kinks - Louie, Louie[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lalalala loooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaa..

love the kinks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wll PG if you say so:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2GmzyeeXnQ&feature=related"]YouTube- the kinks- you really got me[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4DV-5d6a5g&feature=related"]YouTube- the kinks all day and all of the night[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh hell yes crank it up

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WJ6FbcWYRU"]YouTube- The Kinks - Destroyer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

must














have











Journey













[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU"]YouTube- Journey-Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)-lyrics[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

SHEESH!!! That is a lot of good music!

I'll sit back for a while and listen


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be back in a little while. 
Dinner time!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and who could forget Triumph. DAMN i love Triumph

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pOj3G31H3M"]YouTube- Triumph  -  Fight the Good Fight[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLS__ip2UY&feature=related"]YouTube- Triumph - Lay Out On The Line[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i feel i must pay tribue to Dio as per the recent loss

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFyxCf8ZgBw"]YouTube- Dio - don't talk to strangers.[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> I'll be back in a little while.
> Dinner time!



Ill head over to what's for dinner tonight

Hurry back - me and Rusty are on our last beers


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Ill head over to what's for dinner tonight
> 
> Hurry back - me and Rusty are on our last beers


 
shit, m8, i dont run out of booze 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZp35xKPkBI&feature=related"]YouTube- Dio - Caught in the Middle[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit, m8, i dont run out of booze
> 
> 
> YouTube- Dio - Caught in the Middle


Yes you do! Or is it money runs out of you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Yes you do! Or is it money runs out of you?


 
money is what runs out, m8 

i always have a few halfdead soliders left hangin around. hence my posting this afternoon, lol, tryin to clear u some space. bottles with a shot or less in 'em. gotta get rid of that stuff

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQ2_8HvMaw&feature=related"]YouTube- Invisible - Dio[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vABtNXuNZt8&feature=related"]YouTube- Shame on the Night - Dio[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta represent all talent...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkCSBHLEjVU"]YouTube- Tik Tock, On The Clock, But Thee Party Don't Stop, No [/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

20 seconds in and im done  cant stand that crap, saywerdude!

theres only one way to bounce back from that crap:

and here it is

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuQ4BeKDn-g"]YouTube- garth brooths- aint gion down til the sun comes up[/ame]


garth kicks. i know damn near all his stuff


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOaXTg3nAuY&feature=related"]YouTube- Gratefull Dead - Touch of Grey[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesoem song pg


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=230UkvqfXUo"]YouTube- The Who - Bargain[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes!! Did you know Rusty, I played that tape (Who's Next?) to death when I was younger? lol


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9-3RZkzpwM"]YouTube- The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one!

ok time for me to plant my Fat White American ass in front of the TV. i shall return


----------



## muleman RIP

Watching nationwide race? Saw some of the rolex at the glen this afternoon.


----------



## tsaw

Drank up a 12 pack.. just went to the beer store for a sixer. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oVzHm_S0-A"]YouTube- Born In The U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 20 seconds in and im done  cant stand that crap, saywerdude!



Oh Rustydude.. you are funny.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZesRI6HhuXQ"]YouTube- Hootie and The Blowfish -Only wanna be with you[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C4HQQSz-K8"]YouTube- Tommy James & The Shondells - Crimson And Clover (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mrs rusty is makin pancakes 

then im gonna eat em and watch Kekkaishi and go to bed. see you all tomorrow


----------



## Cowboy

My contribution to those runnin our country 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKrpaFw_CsA&feature=related"]YouTube- I'd Love To Knock The Hell Out Of You[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sunday night. the end of my last full weekend off for almost a month. i will be manning my department on my own for 2 and a half weeks starting thursday as the other guy will be in russia on a church thing. should be interesting, and likely extremely stressfull...... but i will be pulling in a nice chunk of overtime 

so give me some good music to go out on!


----------



## tsaw

Cowboy said:


> My contribution to those runnin our country
> 
> YouTube- I'd Love To Knock The Hell Out Of You



Hell Yea Cowboy! Good one/


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sunday night. the end of my last full weekend off for almost a month. i will be manning my department on my own for 2 and a half weeks starting thursday as the other guy will be in russia on a church thing. should be interesting, and likely extremely stressfull...... but i will be pulling in a nice chunk of overtime
> 
> so give me some good music to go out on!




Here's what you should avoid bud.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skjPUp37HhU"]YouTube- Drunkest dude you`ll ever see[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that is nasty


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWfru9u2j-c"]YouTube- Seether - Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2N_uvnvGbI"]YouTube- REM - Everybody hurts (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sup folks???


----------



## muleman RIP

Just eating strawberries, ice cream with whipped topping! Love those strawberries!!


----------



## tsaw

Skipped out of mowing the yard again.
It rained over the weekend so I had a excuse.
Today.. nice weather - no excuse.. just lazy.
Oh well. It ain't going anywhere.


----------



## tsaw

BTW.. what ever happend to kids that would come around and offer to mow grass for a few bucks?
I did that at 8 years old. Was a good way to make some money.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sup folks???


Chillin'... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5H27x-7YSI"]YouTube- The Pretenders- My City Was Gone (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> BTW.. what ever happend to kids that would come around and offer to mow grass for a few bucks?
> I did that at 8 years old. Was a good way to make some money.


Tom, I have a kid, his name is Tim.. and he mows for me.


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> BTW.. what ever happend to kids that would come around and offer to mow grass for a few bucks?
> I did that at 8 years old. Was a good way to make some money.


They park their fat asses in front of an xbox or tweet all day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey folks!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey folks!


What? You just bouncing between the bar and us tonight?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey folks!


Hi Rusty, how is ya?

I am gonna be stuck on Ohio themed songs tonight lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU0JpyH1gC8"]YouTube- The Drew Carey Show Intro (Cleveland Rocks full)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey folks, whats up?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s3JI_DWvWg"]YouTube- Ohio Players - Love Rollercoaster.flv[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ROLLA COASTA!











of looove


----------



## pirate_girl

LMAO!


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> They park their fat asses in front of an xbox or tweet all day!



What the hell is a xbox - and how do you tweet all day?
Kidding. You are right. Today's youth are fat and lazy in front of there gameing systems. 
And texting? WTF? Can you imagine how many notes you'd have to pass in a day to eaquell that
drivel?
I don't do xbox or any video games - 
AND TWITTER is for TWIT WITS!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OOOO! OOOO! OOOO!

hahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Kidding. You are right. Today's youth are fat and lazy in front of there gameing systems.
> And texting? WTF? Can you imagine how many notes you'd have to pass in a day to eaquell that
> drivel?
> I don't do xbox or any video games -
> AND TWITTER is for TWIT WITS!


Tom, my niece and her then fiance were sitting on opposite ends of the couch one day. They were both texting. I asked them if they were texting each other.. she wasn't amused.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7zWtQagdMY"]YouTube- Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone (1965)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAv8yAaHps"]YouTube- The Viscounts / Harlem Nocturne[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9PiEgYYUU&feature=related"]YouTube- Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I love Gerry And The Pacemakers!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEzMDPAV8MQ"]YouTube- Gerry & The Pacemakers- Ferry 'cross The Mersey[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juzm3BRksf0"]YouTube- Gerry & the Pacemakers - Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Sqki2-eCQ"]YouTube- ROBERT & JOHNNY - WE BELONG TOGETHER[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veyPHzxNjog"]YouTube- Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT_eOiTwtoQ"]YouTube- Johnny Ace - - Pledging My Love[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&feature=related"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Gerry & The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone (1965)



Good old memories...
Anyone grow up watching this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDc-1zfffMw"]YouTube- Batman[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU&feature=related"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane - Volunteers (with Lyric)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im feeling oldies tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngZh6ZSRoYg&feature=related"]YouTube- The Skyliners - Since I Don't Have You[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIEBErVs0fY&feature=related"]YouTube- the duprees - you belong to me[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Good old memories...
> Anyone grow up watching this?
> 
> YouTube- Batman



Batman and The Monkees , The Partridge Family... 
Thanks Tom! Good memories!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgsiNyZlBOM"]YouTube- The Monkees - Daydream Believer[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QQTAP1DQnU"]YouTube- The Partridge Family - Brand New Me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Thanks to PG.. I remembered this one.
Thanks GIRL!

\[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLWuEggnea4"]YouTube- Blue Oyster Cult- Burnin' For You (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well ive had enough. im tired. total access is on an hour later than normal tonight, so im just gonna miss it. ginte folks. will see yas later on


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh hell yes, the old folks get things rolling and the kids can't hang!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Thanks to PG.. I remembered this one.
> Thanks GIRL!
> 
> YouTube- Blue Oyster Cult- Burnin' For You (vinyl)


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Oh hell yes, the old folks get things rolling and the kids can't hang!!!



I;m one of them old folks 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgyZCgw6kdw"]YouTube- The Monkees- Hey Hey We're The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related"]YouTube- A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-Mtd2A1DI&feature=related"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix - Stockholm - The Wind Cries Mary (live 1967)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

You old timers HAVE to love this!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaHLlGtOZbg"]YouTube- Three Stooges  Curly Kills the Clam Soup[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH0lEVMuzzw&feature=related"]YouTube- Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes - I've Had the Time of My Life[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwXPueu-RM&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&feature=related"]YouTube- Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijH9YluKG3U"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- Over the Hills And Far Away (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY"]YouTube- Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes - I've Had the Time of My Life



Bald headed women !! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al3UZXYcADQ"]YouTube- The Bee Gees - More Than a Woman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Two of my favourite lady singers..  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbEmkTNUUvY"]YouTube- Carly Simon~The Right Thing To Do[/ame]

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSep7QJXKlE"]YouTube- Carole King "It's Too Late"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31wwyteRqo&a=5-KgFXUeS_A&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1Ji8HzTQl4&feature=related"]YouTube- Just a Song before I Go (Live)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Two of my favourite lady singers..  YouTube- Carly Simon~The Right Thing To Do
> 
> YouTube- Carole King "It's Too Late"


Tapestry on 8 track. Wore it out! Great gals.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0&feature=related"]YouTube- Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVC2cszdTao&feature=related"]YouTube- Neil Young Old Man live in '71[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> YouTube- Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDzpD_p1A8w&feature=related"]YouTube- Neil Young - My my, hey hey + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I said is before.. It's worth saying again and again and again!! Who needs a radio - when there is this good music being played right here on FF?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuUh8C7A_BI"]YouTube- Cher - Gypsys, Tramps, & Thieves[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StC5lwA2snM"]YouTube- Gypsy Woman - Brian Hyland - 1970.[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnEtRUcKGwc&feature=related"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Are you sure Hank done it this way[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM&feature=related"]YouTube- The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw&feature=related"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srEP-vvhTvY"]YouTube- Styx - Lorelei[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Songs that mention my name.. haha!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPlBBx0KIY"]YouTube- the pogues  - lorelei[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7QYr87yRk"]YouTube- Black Forest (Lorelei) / Mercury Rev[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GboWNnxMgys"]YouTube- When Mermaids Cry[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn you two!! Good music

PG and Muleman.. you have a great taste in music.
I'll post more tomorrow. Ran out of beer and steam - thanks for another great addition to this Rusty's party thread!! Um.. wait... were did he go?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Damn you two!! Good music
> 
> PG and Muleman.. you have a great taste in music.
> I'll post more tomorrow. Ran out of beer and steam - thanks for another great addition to this Rusty's party thread!! Um.. wait... were did he go?


I don't know where Rusty went.
Thanks for hanging out you two.
Sorry for jacking the thread with Lorelei songs


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I don't know where Rusty went.
> Thanks for hanging out you two.
> Sorry for jacking the thread with Lorelei songs




Rusty is down at the Church with Father Mulcahy.  Yeah they are both praying for the Giants 2010 Season.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Rusty is down at the Church with Father Mulcahy.  Yeah they are both praying for the Giants 2010 Season.



Boy oh boy, just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Boy oh boy, just wait until tomorrow.



You just gotta love the old boy don't ya


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> You just gotta love the old boy don't ya


Now, don't go a pickin' on my forum son..


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Now, don't go a pickin' on my forum son..




If I don't someone else will.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> If I don't someone else will.



He's a fun target.
Now hush, I have an avatar and stuff to change. ..... AGAIN..


----------



## tsaw

Listen up .. American Idol rocks.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Fqn9du7xo"]YouTube- Adam Lambert - Whataya Want From Me[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey, dude! im in for a short while before bedtime

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obvSFWvgBhg"]YouTube- Martha & the Vandellas - Jimmy Mack[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc"]YouTube- Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fnYpwrng"]YouTube- Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiDbB-Ur8c"]YouTube- Louie Louie - Paul Revere & The Raiders[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUg6EVcCb0g&a=otlSqOPawG8&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- The Kingsmen - Jolly Green Giant (1965)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cec1JInytH0&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well theres my contribution for the night. im goin to bed. catch yall later


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNmcB50NALQ"]YouTube- Sittin' Up With The Dead-Ray Stevens[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love ray stevens!

and

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI"]YouTube- Chug-a-lug ~ Roger Miller[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6vsvUAtuXM&feature=related"]YouTube- do-wacka-do[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NsdArGL55k&feature=related"]YouTube- My Uncle Used To Love Me But She Died[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye_fZocBAMI&NR=1"]YouTube- Roger Miller - I'm a Nut[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDv5ScIuw48&feature=related"]YouTube- Roger Miller, Little Green Apples[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

never heard this guy before, its Roger Miller's boy!


i think im goin out for the CD on my lunch break tomorrow


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YONb-TavDt4&feature=related"]YouTube- Dean Miller - The Gun Ain't Loaded (But I Am)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

where would we be without the classics, i ask you. where????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I2KeRtvJ-A"]YouTube- Roger Miller  "Old Toy Trains" 1967[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOWHERE I TELL YOU!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWB1Sqsx1jo"]YouTube- ROGER MILLER-  " ENGLAND SWINGS "[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fms0nAmhUg"]YouTube- Funny Penis Country Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj4vLZJhNEk&feature=related"]YouTube- Rodney Carrington - The Man Song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude!! good shit..


----------



## muleman RIP

Roger miller was a hoot back in the 60's!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Roger miller was a hoot back in the 60's!


 
hell his stuff is STILL funny 

its just a shame not many people know it...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

if this person would reply to my email, i will be possibly getting these!

http://york.craigslist.org/atq/1782409723.html


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> if this person would reply to my email, i will be possibly getting these!
> 
> http://york.craigslist.org/atq/1782409723.html



HOLY TOLEDO !!! WHEn i was a boy in 1971 - i had that radio next to my bed. The left dial is a clock with green glow in the dark paint.. prabably radioactive out-lawed stuff.. and the right dial was the AM dial. The back of that radio glowed a sweet orange when it was on.. and warmed my cold room from the heat.
I WANT IT!!!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYn_6NjcopY"]YouTube- Ahab The Arab[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O09J2a_izw"]YouTube- Yellow Rose of Texas ::: Johnny Horton (sorry, make that Bobby) and Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIauEsaFjIc"]YouTube- Jimmy Dean-Big John[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH1mXTKp1JQ"]YouTube- Stonewall Jackson-Waterloo[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpiYgFi42PM"]YouTube- Johnny Russell ~ Rednecks, White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVyYrhyqyUY"]YouTube- Red Sovine - Phantom 309[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBEqzaUOxBY"]YouTube- Daddys Girl - Red Sovine[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff lobo

my stuff for the night early as i am workign on dinner. i will be back after a while

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy8N0PGvq8A&feature=related"]YouTube- The Stroke- Billy Squier[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg"][/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related"]YouTube- "Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsB0i03fp8U&feature=related"][/ame] 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEG0-3xlAkg"]YouTube- Nazareth Hair of the Dog[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeighGFZT0&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

lobo,

Your posts reminded me of this long lost forgotten
song from the 70's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY4BV14OZzQ"]YouTube- red sovine - teddy bear (original)[/ame]

and this one.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlXx6LxMbdQ"]YouTube- C.W. McCall - Convoy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_fOaAXvxTE"]YouTube- teddy bears last ride[/ame]

This one is a beer drinker for sure.


----------



## tsaw

I'm  remembering lots of old classics..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa8sdCvMPtM"]YouTube- Freddie Fender Before The Next Teardrop Falls  (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw4v9wMvTwA"]YouTube- Red Sovine - Giddy Up Go[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grCU3_QxpmA"]YouTube- Re: giddy up go[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJhATJ14RNE"]YouTube- Jeannie C. Riley "Harper Valley PTA" Country Classic[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykCYwhfdMs"]YouTube- Chuck Berry - Roll over Beethoven 1972 live[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCIEO__Vyic"]YouTube- Steely Dan - Dirty Work[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPBylLtWsAo"]YouTube- Johnny Paycheck - I'm the Only Hell (my mama ever raised)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwYufzgrBO0"]YouTube- Johnny Bond - Hot Rod Lincoln[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Some oldies..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_DydKnpDsk"]YouTube- Sugarloaf - Green Eyed Lady[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNDyqPRva5o"]YouTube- For Your Love by The Yardbirds[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vReD2zryQmA&feature=related"]YouTube- Dear Mr Fantasy by Traffic[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

johnny paycheck stuff is great, lobo!!!


 ill be back in a bit with some good stuff for yall. remember, i am a countryboy at heart. i shall return


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VadNihMAM4"]YouTube- I'm Your Captain[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I8mWG6HlmU"]YouTube- The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

This ones for Rusty.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbOZuUnK3ws"]YouTube- Johnny Bond - Fireball[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pwT2wiZsg0"]YouTube- Dido - White Flag - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One more to add b4 bed.. see ya 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVAQqreCyeM"]YouTube- Gone Country - Alan Jackson[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

TGIFF~~ 

I found this funny and LOL'd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa0gd7ClM"]YouTube- BP Spills Coffee[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey hey!!! sorry i gotcaught up in a discussion last night at the bar and never came back hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love it 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MRu8N2K0NY"]YouTube- Werewolves Of London[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

How ya doing Rustydude??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpkitLUbeEg"]YouTube- Heart - Barracuda (1977)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Girl bands rock!! no?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGYNvx9lqDQ"]YouTube- Bananarama   Cruel Summer Video[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Another friday night video.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH3WvI_S6-k"]YouTube- Bananarama Venus[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Bangles Manic Monday *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZgLcK5LzI"]YouTube- Bangles Manic Monday[/ame]

Oh.. kay.. i'm going to bed.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

goin to bed????


----------



## tsaw

I knew that would rouse u up! Naw!! its Friday!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

haha. yes and i gota work tomorrow!!


----------



## tsaw

I do too 9-noon.. how about you?


----------



## tsaw

Going to my Love Shack..
night All!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM"]YouTube- The B52's - Love Shack[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heh!  Loralei posting at 1:06 AM. 
Lightweight Suckers! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw"]YouTube- One Is the Loneliest Number  for Three Dog Night  (lyrics and download)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw2mJjiEEsU"]YouTube- Rita Coolidge - We're All Alone  (1977)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

I am still here


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I am still here


How would anyone know that, Mr. Invisible. 
Sheesh!


----------



## muleman RIP

Me too! Where are these kids at? Someday they will get old and stay up half the night as well!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Me too! Where are these kids at? Someday they will get old and stay up half the night as well!


One day Bill, they'll learn the secret of the 4 hour restful sleep.
LOL


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> How would anyone know that, Mr. Invisible.
> Sheesh!




Oh shit,  I set that some time ago and forgot to change it back.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Oh shit,  I set that some time ago and forgot to change it back.


Me too... holy crap.. where did I go?


----------



## muleman RIP

You two are a bunch of sneaks! I don't even know how to and I hide from nobody!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> You two are a bunch of sneaks! I don't even know how to and I hide from nobody!


.. I am here. lol


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> You two are a bunch of sneaks! I don't even know how to and I hide from nobody!



I am hiding cause I am afeard of you


----------



## muleman RIP

And you wisely should be!


----------



## Spiffy1

Hmmm, listening to PG's "One is..." and reading about everyone playing hide and seek; maybe a few up at this hour.... 

Regardless, your thread going strong Rusty!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Hmmm, listening to PG's "One is..." and reading about everyone playing hide and seek; maybe a few up at this hour....
> 
> Regardless, your thread going strong Rusty!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b09QGLB6-8"]YouTube- Tears For Fears - "Goodnight Song" (subtÃ*tulado)[/ame]

Nighters Spiff! 

Here on the stage
The time has come
With the strains of "be my angels!", of rock in two four
Time may keep alive that old swang song
That we’ve been playing forever
Till the time maybe right to say goodbye
My voice is aching, I’m tongue tired
And the sounds we are making are so uninspired

Goodnight song, played so wrong
Blame the crowd, they scream so loud, so long

Get some honesty
Take the best of me and then the rest let go
In every situation with it’s tireless rage
Step outside your cage and let the real fool show
I should have stayed round to break the ice
I thought about it once or twice
But nothing ever changes unless there’s some pain
And our...

Goodnight song, played so wrong
Blame the crowd, they scream so loud, so long

Goodnight song, played so wrong
Blame the crowd, they scream so loud, so long........


----------



## Spiffy1

G'Night PG!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vms2P9L1ww"]YouTube- Journey - Any Way You Want It with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Anyway but how Rusty is doing it!


----------



## tsaw

yea,, i heard he farts and burps at family reunions


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RIP Rue, Estelle, and Bea

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiQzUEc_FmI&feature=fvst"]YouTube- Golden Girls Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Theme song night hugh? GOOD IDEA!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-flz3dZUQrE"]YouTube- Cheers- Theme song (full version)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iliLnQmaEOA"]YouTube- Family Ties Theme[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of the all time best

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzhwx8aOO0A"]YouTube- Taxi[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

gosh, I coulda swore I just posted 3 songs in this thread.. what the heck?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you put them in rustys thought of the day, dear


----------



## pirate_girl

Umm nevermind, I put them in Rusty's Thought Of The Day thread..
Deleted..


----------



## pirate_girl

.. I am a ditz, and I had a hard day at work.. so......... anyway..
Repost! lol

Stevie Wonder--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXC_lab-34"]YouTube- Stevie Wonder- Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wZ3ZG_Wams&feature=related"]YouTube- Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64skK_0olU8&feature=fvst"]YouTube- Stevie Wonder - Superstition[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how is ya???


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how is ya???



Right NOW, I be fine. Glad to be home sweet home... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggvkz-bVhW0"]YouTube- Mötley Crüe- Home Sweet Home[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kickass song. im watchin Taxi now  love that show


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> kickass song. im watchin Taxi now  love that show


I loved Taxi too. 

Clapton...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bt2qBm4qS4w"]YouTube- Eric Clapton - Forever Man (Video)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th3ycKQV_4k"]YouTube- Layla - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlzski0-qJ0"]YouTube- Cream - Badge[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i need to go to bed. had a family reunion of sorts today. was up at 7. went to work. went home. went to the mall. then rushed home to shower and head to my moms for my grandparents 50th anniversary. the beer flowed freely so to speak lmao. time for some resty for Rusty. will catch you folks later. gnite!


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for a neverending party thread..


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gaixi53gOg"]YouTube- ub40 - red red wine (original version)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51INcDQhegk"]YouTube- Nora Aunor - Tiny Bubbles[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> So much for a neverending party thread..



Oh come on PG - party on!!


----------



## loboloco

Army Cadence

Tiny Bubbles


 	Tiny bubbles
	In my beer
	Makes me happy
	Makes me full of cheer

	Tiny bubbles
	In my whiskey
	Makes me happy 
	Makes me frisky

	Tiny bubbles
	In my wine
	Makes me happy
	Makes me feel fine


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Oh come on PG - party on!!



Why? everytime I come in this thread, you all leave 

Ok.. here's some..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlYeq5f9lqM"]YouTube- Mudcrutch - Scare Easy (video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puemBuMpVLs&feature=related"]YouTube- Tom Petty and The Heartbeakers - Refugee W/Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Why? everytime I come in this thread, you all leave



Naw we Don't leave.. just pass out
Just means you party longer and later.
When I sober up in the morning I look to see what I missed. One morning after I wake up I'm gonna find my hair shaved and all kinds of graffiti writrten on my body.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ that could happen lol

Sorry, I am trying to keep up here.
PG and Sass Muffin are multitasking


----------



## loboloco

tsaw said:


> Naw we Don't leave.. just pass out
> Just means you party longer and later.
> When I sober up in the morning I look to see what I missed. One morning after I wake up I'm gonna find my hair shaved and all kinds of graffiti writrten on my body.


Where's Rusty when we need him


----------



## pirate_girl

See? see?!!
ALL GONE!

Oh well..........
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ul7sYUGvbg"]YouTube- The Association - Windy [Official Video] - 7up Commercial with Brad Garrett[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is obvious none of you ever learned that the PARTY starts in the morning!That is what earned me my reputation as the craziest morning after person most folks ever met. I used to wake them up in some unique ways! The real party hearty ones would be popping a beer and toking before 7 am.


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Well it is obvious none of you ever learned that the PARTY starts in the morning!That is what earned me my reputation as the craziest morning after person most folks ever met. I used to wake them up in some unique ways! The real party hearty ones would be popping a beer and toking before 7 am.




I never believed my friends when they told me the next morning the best way to get rid of the hangover was to start drinking again.  The talked to me into it one morning.  Hey it worked,


----------



## muleman RIP

Heck Rusty can't even make a noon time drop in for the party!


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude? Where are you?

Well here is my party songs for this fine Tuesday.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmkBoRcKATI"]YouTube- Whitesnake - Ready To Rock[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K7CNzFhnCE"]YouTube- Judas Priest - You've got another thing coming[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHTNgJftbLA"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHDA5nHlDrQ"]YouTube- Ted Nugent - Stranglehold (From "Motor City Mayhem")[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aloha! i am alive and well. and i feel like Buddy Holly 

party on wayne! party on garth!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV5iQJLpVnM"]YouTube- Weezer - Buddy Holly[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FY7RWJAtJQ"]YouTube- Kaw-Liga - Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du0wJzA9JfM&feature=related"]YouTube- Hash Pipe - Weezer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA&feature=related"]YouTube- "Chocolate Rain" Original Song by Tay Zonday[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

For all the Marines "Semper FI" you poor bastards.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKDLQWEvubc"]YouTube- The Ballad of Ira Hayes[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M89c3hWx3RQ"]YouTube- Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> YouTube- Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue" ORIGINAL



 Oh yea.. another stellar post.. THAnks a million! Loved it.


----------



## loboloco

I don't remember this one, but it's funny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luQhAc6RNqI"]YouTube- Johnny Cash : the one on the right was the one on the left[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe0q8Lq3L2Q"]YouTube- Please; Mr Custer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok guess i need to go to bed here. im on my own to get up early tomorrow mornin.


----------



## loboloco

One of my favorites:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpzbMLDliyI"]YouTube- Flowers On The Wall by Statler Brothers[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK8QbJ6HTMg"]YouTube- Johnny Cash & The Statler Brothers - Daddy Sang Bass[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpZzehuWdM4"]YouTube- bobby bare marie laveau[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

good ones Lobo! Guess I should call Rusty tomorrow morning!


----------



## loboloco

I found PG!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iYpboTjtoQ"]YouTube- Dr. Hook-Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI"]YouTube- Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yljf4Lpj7CI"]YouTube- Mel McDaniel - Louisiana Saturday Night[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYtJIFVxQXY"]YouTube- Alabama- Roll On 18 Wheeler[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is there anything beer cant do?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA"]YouTube- Tool - Vicarious[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

What is the slacker up to? Must have been tough getting up by yourself today! Bet you ran out for coffee and breakfast as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> is there anything beer cant do?


Flow backward from the urinal!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

get my coffee free at work. it aint the best, but its free! how is the mule doin?


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for some sunny weather and getting a bad tooth pulled tomorrow. Shoulder is doing better and I am supposed to start PT next week. Hope to be making hay this weekend if the weather allows.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ooooooooooo. well enjoy 2nite mister. ill have a glass of water in your honor


----------



## muleman RIP

This past Saturday I got a rude awakening while chewing a hard pretzel. Started throbbing and took way too much anbesol and pain pills to finally get about 3 hours sleep. Sunday was not too bad and since then it has not hurt much. Not waiting for it to get worse. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahh well i am truly sorry to hear that. tooh problems freakin suck.


----------



## muleman RIP

lets get things moving along!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs"]YouTube- bonnie raitt - something to talk about[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w&feature=related"]YouTube- John Mellencamp - Pink Houses[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiLziusKW4s"]YouTube- Lionel Richie - All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Hy7uAb_eU"]YouTube- "Brass in Pocket" - **The Pretenders**[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W52PP3lYlUs"]YouTube- Heart - Alone (Alive in Seattle 2003)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ezqy4qQps&feature=related"]YouTube- Heart - What About Love (Live 1990)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Krmm7ZPSc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright my friend. you want something good??? ill give ya something good....



























































































[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzcEG_JoVuo"]YouTube- Beer song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYZh5cY2Gsk"]YouTube- The Pretenders-Back on the Chain Gang[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Krmm7ZPSc&feature=related"]YouTube- These Dreams - Heart Live in Seattle 2002[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY"]YouTube- conway twitty - hello darling[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIYtv5UmyxU&feature=related"]YouTube- Conway Twitty - Tight Fittin' Jeans (Live) HQ[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaY2l-ZPLGU&feature=related"]YouTube- Conway Twitty & Loretta Lynn -  Louisiana Woman , Mississippi Man "LIVE"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-9F_z0B2TA"]YouTube- All the Young Dudes - Live! - Mott the Hoople, David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCRqAzCevsY"]YouTube- The Bee Gees- 'New York Mining Disaster 1941'[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

all the young dudes is freakin awesome

ever hear this one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZqY3hiXJr8"]YouTube- David Bowie All The Young Dudes[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGp9-9duuK4&feature=related"]YouTube- Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkfJ3zMIlO0&feature=related"]YouTube- bob seger still the same 1978[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi79wy97Wug&feature=related"]YouTube- Bob Seger -Rare Against The Wind Live[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some great stuff, mule!!! i love the fact that all i have to do is read the title, and i can hear it in my head!















































and btw........................




























the thread doesnt have NEAR enough Bowie


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvYFst-c14o"]YouTube- The man who sold the world music video[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ"]YouTube- David Bowie - Life On Mars?[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY"]YouTube- David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


and one of the greatest:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYjBQKIOb-w"]YouTube- David Bowie - Heroes (live)[/ame]




give some love to Bowie. he may be wierd, but he was damn good


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqh54rSzheg"]YouTube- Cream- Sunshine of Your Love[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hftgytmgQgE&feature=related"]YouTube- Cream - Strange Brew[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BM3j9pKXJ8&feature=related"]YouTube- Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I love Bowie and his music. Little strange but aren't we all!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight. but ya gotta love him. or at least his music


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RHZTFhlxXs&feature=related"]YouTube- Sly & the family stone - STAND[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3xdwf2cdSE&feature=related"]YouTube- Sly & the family stone - Dance to the music[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lite that joint up, my friend 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g&a=PXC6rpdXg-w&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHk2em4ZNwA"]YouTube- The Eagles- "Already Gone" (LIVE)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYHNg20MkRk&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Walsh - The Eagles - 1977- Rocky Mountain Way[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HerSDukgspo&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Walsh - The Eagles - 1977- Walk Away[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v3fxaaBwM4&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Walsh "Funk#49" with the Eagles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lite that joint up, my friend
> 
> YouTube- Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses


Great one as well!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets shift over a lil bit, eh?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4ychrRkQA"]YouTube- Toto - Rosanna (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AND one of Rusty's #1 tunes:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKptFyOAs1I&feature=related"]YouTube- Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU"][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

This has to be one of the all time greats! Can't help cranking this up loud!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzxF-M2erx8&feature=related"]YouTube- joe Walsh Lifes Been Good[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mulerooni.....




































joe walsh frickin rocks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt75y38J00s"]YouTube- Joe Walsh- Rocky Mountain Way[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUg77RwgOfg"]YouTube- Joe walsh-funk 49 w lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD5Vythvxig"]YouTube- Bruce Springsteen - Pink Cadillac[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bruce rules


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34"]YouTube- Harry Chapin--Taxi[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Well I mowed the damn lawn. Took 5 beers to git er done. Gonna sit back and catch up on the good shit that was posted today.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyx7vizXJ6w"]YouTube- The Turtles - Elenore[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtXWNPQmatI&feature=related"]YouTube- Happy Together by The Turtles Rare Live[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgEc0hzTH7I"]YouTube- Chuck Berry - Carol[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ofD9t_sULM&feature=related"]YouTube- Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode (Live 1958)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well then just sit back and enjoy....




ive found only one bar that has this on the regular playlist on the jukebox.

and thats weinerworld. muleman knows where im talkin bout

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ"]YouTube- Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZLAvCgV80s"]YouTube- Carole King - Tapestry[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, mule. admit it! you know where weinerworld is!!!!


----------



## tsaw

SHIT!! Got chills and goose bumps from this.. It was played on my cheap turntable when i was in 9th grade.. and smoking dope. It's a real trip when you got a THC buzz going... ahh the memories...



Rusty Shackleford said:


> well then just sit back and enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive found only one bar that has this on the regular playlist on the jukebox.
> 
> and thats weinerworld. muleman knows where im talkin bout
> 
> YouTube- Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute


----------



## muleman RIP

About time you got here! Where is lobo?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lobo was hanging around earlier...


----------



## loboloco

I'm watching tonite.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you damn lurker, you!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1CnBN5Njvk"]YouTube- George Jones - White Lightning[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

loboloco said:


> I'm watching tonite.


Perv! I am closing my window!


----------



## tsaw

Yea Lobo should be in here soon.. and PG too!
How you guys holding out? I had 7 beers and have 5 more to go.


----------



## tsaw

Lobo is in the house!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Perv! I am closing my window!


 

lmao i shall give you reps if i can

k i cant but still that was funny as hell


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xd8fzk8Rlk"]YouTube- Willy the Hillbilly - First Mountain Dew Commercial (1966) + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcCigNf4xI"]YouTube- GOOD OLD MOUNTAIN DEW - WILLIE NELSON[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Got hold of muleweed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc"]YouTube- I'll Never Smoke Weed With Willie Again[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKym33vK1cs"]YouTube- Wild Wood Weed[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> Perv! I am closing my window!


Ok, makes it easier not to fuzz out my NVG's


----------



## loboloco

This is for Rusty and Tsaw.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s9qx6pJBvc"]YouTube- Johnny Bond ~ Ten Little Bottles[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Pink Floyd

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxPwOVE1HdM"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Have a Cigar[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPBYLDqUwQk"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Time[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRUR94yMjew"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Money[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JANcTGe2AXo"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Mental Revenge - 1966[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeeHgCtUxHc"]YouTube- Jim Ed Brown ~ Pop A Top (original version)[/ame]


Icehouse Time!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

This is one of my all time favorites!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dXR5Dk8YNw&feature=related"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Luckenback, Texas[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

That was Rustydude's song for sure
(and mine too) 



loboloco said:


> This is for Rusty and Tsaw.
> 
> 
> YouTube- Johnny Bond ~ Ten Little Bottles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im throwin dinner on the grill.....











c u folks later


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE"]YouTube- Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1zJzr-kWsI&feature=related"]YouTube- Dolly Parton - Coat of many colors[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im throwin dinner on the grill.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c u folks later



As is later this week? or later after dinner?


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWGDeBFLsf8&feature=related"]YouTube- Don Williams - You're My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> As is later this week? or later after dinner?


Hell it is ten now. He gets some food in his belly after a fist full of beers and he will go lay down like a tired hound!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMz-wi50ACU&feature=related"]YouTube- queen - killer queen[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksGi7B5BdM"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival- Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Hell it is ten now. He gets some food in his belly after a fist full of beers and he will go lay down like a tired hound!



LOL muleman!! I'm guilty of that big time. Gonna go and did up some great country songs..  
PG is gonna really have to catch up when she gets on here


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNczeP33Yk0&feature=channel"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival | Lookin' Out My Backdoor[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9thJ_Vwvs_w"]YouTube- Tim McGraw: Find Out Who Your Friends Are[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&a=-Nwrsm_aHAg&playnext_from=ML"]YouTube- Neil Young - Heart Of Gold[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY5x8pF512k&feature=related"]YouTube- Neil Young My My Hey Hey Farm-Aid '85[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uohP4gk0wU"]YouTube- The Monkees "DayDream Believer"[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing"]YouTube- The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwap79uy1G8"]YouTube- The Beatles - Paperback Writer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KLBCVwXM-w"]YouTube- Redneck Girl[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxRYMiitmho"]YouTube- Tanya Tucker-Delta Dawn[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o"]YouTube- Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySdRUWYJhsk"]YouTube- Shelly West- Jose Cuervo[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbv5iJEDzN8"]YouTube- Martina McBride - Independence Day[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hKrbyNZDcE&feature=related"]YouTube- Loretta Lynn- Coal Miner's Daughter(1971)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdgKkjM4DTs"]YouTube- David Frizzell-Gonna Hire A Wino[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luKmSLXukaw"]YouTube- The Ass Hole Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c&feature=related"]YouTube- Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony (1968)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRXe_e5S1Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFZIc9EP-lI"]YouTube- Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4"]YouTube- Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I just like this.. don't know why.. but I cannot lie. I do.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsyjfJn0kb4"]YouTube- Traditional Irish Drinking Song, By Denis Leary, Donohoe & Grimes acoustic Cover[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

funny one Tom!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VST2KKIYn50"]YouTube- The Highwaymen - Highwayman Music Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE&feature=related"]YouTube- Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFVPBFcobiQ"]YouTube- Linda Ronstadt - Desparado[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVlbbk4SPC4&feature=related"]YouTube- Missing You - Diana Ross[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLgKj6UF4U"]ding a ling[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew&feature=related"]YouTube- tammy wynette stand by your man[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRpsowwxYMY"]YouTube- Whiskey Jack - Tequilla Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Gotta check out folks, o dark hundred comes early here.


----------



## muleman RIP

So where the hell is PG? Slacking! I tell you the girl is slacking on us! Rusty has given up and gone to snooze land!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUBnxqEVKlk"]YouTube- Helen Reddy - 'I Am Woman' (Live) 1975[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hthiLHVAMho&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man (From "Live At The Royal Albert Hall")[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Before I go, leave this one for PG:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4"]YouTube- The Chordettes - Lollipop[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

heard this one today

America


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sxK8ghb9PU&feature=related"]YouTube- Diana Krall - Walk On By (From "Live In Rio")[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvXDxobNteA"]Little Arrows[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfgY7ko-pcQ&feature=related"]YouTube- George Jones-Hello Darlin'[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E"]Red Baron[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zs2DCA9W7s&feature=fvst"]Eve Of Destruction[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8&feature=related"]YouTube- Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Before I go, leave this one for PG:
> 
> YouTube- The Chordettes - Lollipop


 thanks Jeff!

All you OLDER people, remember this one? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIoUWmdG0Xg"]YouTube- Oh Its So Nice To Be With You[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> thanks Jeff!
> 
> All you OLDER people, remember this one?
> 
> YouTube- Oh Its So Nice To Be With You




I remember that well but I ain't old


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Eve Of Destruction


Great one ! listened to it all the time in mid 60's!


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I remember that well but I ain't old


Yeah, I'm not either.. stop hitting me


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, I'm not either.. stop hitting me




  ha I think it is time for this old boy to hit the sheets.  Got to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYii6nxhvUk&feature=related"]YouTube- Where have all the flowers gone? Live[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnS9M03F-fA&feature=related"]YouTube- Joan Baez -  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> ha I think it is time for this old boy to hit the sheets.  Got to get up early tomorrow.


.. see, ya all leave when I get here.. grrrrrrr! lol


----------



## thcri RIP

2525


----------



## muleman RIP

Hi girl! Glad you finally rolled in. I been getting flashes of songs all night! Must be old brain cells shorting out!


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzcfTDD-tOo"]Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> YouTube- Joan Baez -  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down




I love Joan Baez!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpD5_c2j1OM"]YouTube- Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust[/ame]





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYxDzu0XMx8"]YouTube- The Archies "Sugar Sugar" Bee Movie[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJYREFafQ9s"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjjDgxbnTww"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good ones PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Good ones PG!


Thanks hun.. this thread wears me out late at night..


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks hun.. this thread wears me out late at night..


Sorry! I will slow down now.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNRVL1drA&feature=related"]YouTube- Joan Baez - It Ain't Me, Babe (Live 1965)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Um - I'm still alive tonight! 

PG!! is in the house!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgmmspLLleo"]YouTube- How 'Bout Them Cowgirls[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPR108kwNo4"]YouTube- Paula Cole-Where have all the cowboys gone[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

PG - I'm up late - why i don't know.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5P0adZ3rK0"]YouTube- Cowgirls Don't Cry-Brooks n Dunn[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG - I'm up late - why i don't know..
> 
> YouTube- Cowgirls Don't Cry-Brooks n Dunn


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA"]YouTube- Bryan Adams - Run To You[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

#989.. and counting

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvuIYZ9eoI"]YouTube- Brooks and Dunn - God Must Be Busy - Live 2007[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_6B_QcDGGc"]YouTube- White Flag ( with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> 19,255..
> 
> YouTube- White Flag ( with lyrics )



Can we make this thread reach a thousand tonight?

I'll try!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNw1ZPzqP9Q"]YouTube- David Bowie Young Americans[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

993!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0YifXhm-Zc"]YouTube- Beatles - She Loves You[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OK PG!! here we go!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSfndZfKFNU"]YouTube- David Bowie - China Girl[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

995..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCikp4GG18"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Portobello Belle + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA"]YouTube- David Bowie - Let's Dance[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAjbAIqhq8"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics[/ame]

Stepping out to Angellucci's for my coffee beans
Checking out the movies and the magazines
Waitress she watches me crossing from the Barocco Bar
I get a pickup for my steel guitar
I saw you walking out Shaftesbury Avenue
Excuse me talking I wanna marry you
This is the seventh heaven street to me
Don't you seem so proud
You're just another angel in the crowd

And I'm
Walking in the wild west end
Walking in the wild west end
Walking with your wild best friend

And now my conductress on the number nineteen, She was a honey
Pink toenails and hands all, dirty with the money
Greasy easy Greasy hair, easy smile
Made me feel nineteen for a while

And I went down to, Cha, Cha, uh, uh, Chinatown
In the backroom it's a man's world
All the money go down
Duck inside the doorway, duck to eat 
Just ain't no way, 
You and me, we can beat

Walking in the wild west end
Walking in the wild west end
Walking with your wild best friend

Now eh, a gogo, dancing girl, yes I saw her
The deejay, he say, here's Mandy for ya
I feel alright, saying now, Do that stuff
She's dancing high I move on by 
The close ups can get rough 

When you're 
Walking in the wild west end
Walking in the wild west end
Walking with'cha wild best friend

Walking it, Walking it


----------



## tsaw

I LUV this song/video!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mYBSayCsH0"]YouTube- Smash Mouth - I'm A Believer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube- Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics
> 
> Stepping out to Angellucci's for my coffee beans
> Checking out the movies and the magazines
> Waitress she watches me crossing from the Barocco Bar
> I get a pickup for my steel guitar
> I saw you walking out Shaftesbury Avenue
> Excuse me talking I wanna marry you
> This is the seventh heaven street to me
> Don't you seem so proud
> You're just another angel in the crowd
> 
> And I'm
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking with your wild best friend
> 
> And now my conductress on the number nineteen, She was a honey
> Pink toenails and hands all, dirty with the money
> Greasy easy Greasy hair, easy smile
> Made me feel nineteen for a while
> 
> And I went down to, Cha, Cha, uh, uh, Chinatown
> In the backroom it's a man's world
> All the money go down
> Duck inside the doorway, duck to eat
> Just ain't no way,
> You and me, we can beat
> 
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking with your wild best friend
> 
> Now eh, a gogo, dancing girl, yes I saw her
> The deejay, he say, here's Mandy for ya
> I feel alright, saying now, Do that stuff
> She's dancing high I move on by
> The close ups can get rough
> 
> When you're
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking in the wild west end
> Walking with'cha wild best friend
> 
> Walking it, Walking it



Nice PG haven't heard that in a while


----------



## pirate_girl

*1,000!!!!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNpQmlsnIwE"]YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way[/ame]
*


----------



## tsaw

Good job PG! WE did it.. we got this party thread over the 1k post mark..  now lets keep it going..
The most profound thread of the best music ever.
Got to add one more before bed//

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhp5E6bINVk"]YouTube- R.E.M. - Losing My Religion[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Good job PG! WE did it.. we got this party thread over the 1k post mark..  now lets keep it going..
> The most profound thread of the best music ever.
> Got to add one more before bed//
> 
> YouTube- R.E.M. - Losing My Religion






....everybody here is outta sight.. they don't bark and they don't bite, they keep things loose, they keep things light.. everybody was dancing in the moonlight.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEQnC1MTIQE"]YouTube- Dancin' In The Moonlight - King Harvest[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

1000 posts! way to go, folks!!! reps to saywerdude and Pinecone Goldilocks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M"]YouTube- Kool & The Gang - Celebration[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well hell see if I post anymore! You rep points cheater!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i gotta spread it around, man!


----------



## tsaw

Carry on my wayward son..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0"]YouTube- Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

found an avatar for ya, muley


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i gotta spread it around, man!


We know what you are spreading around! I can smell it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WHAT??????






















you mean happiness and joy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M79sqoPnICE&feature=related"]YouTube- Family Guy - Buttscratcher[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You are a buttscratcher!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i will not deny that


----------



## tommu56

Rusty

I came across this avatar and though of you 

I think it say's ford but is hard to focus






tom


----------



## loboloco

Yeah, it's doofus, but it's funny

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtrJwLfNQPs"]YouTube- Ray Stevens - Teenage Mutant Kung Fu Chickens[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQIfp1TAo2I"]YouTube- Ray Stevens - Jeremiah Peabody's pills[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tommu56 said:


> Rusty
> 
> I came across this avatar and though of you
> 
> I think it say's ford but is hard to focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tom


 
almost used that one hahaha love it


----------



## loboloco

Hey Mule, Those other guys bailed on us.  Man, it's hard to get good help around here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> Hey Mule, Those other guys bailed on us. Man, it's hard to get good help around here.


 









[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IgPIveQui4"]YouTube- Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin' (1966 with Jeff Beck )[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58mQvW0ROag&feature=related"]YouTube- The Yardbirds - Dazed And Confused (1968)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So you finally found something!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and it seems to keep getting better my friend. i shall let you ponder that while i go to bed. see you fools tomorrow 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MFE6qQfdlE"]YouTube- hey joe-jimi hendrix[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Don't dismiss this - It is art. Music and video.
Give it a chance. You may get it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5R0SI3Lx7w"]YouTube- Scarface - "I Seen a Man Die" (1994)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta love it!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw"]YouTube- Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh man.. where is Rustydude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY"]YouTube- Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6nLpTp1EV8"]YouTube- The Doors Crawling King Snake[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Gotta love it!
> 
> YouTube- Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn




One of my all time favourite tunes.


----------



## tsaw

PG? you partyied out?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCIUf8eYPqA"]YouTube- Bachman Turner Overdrive-Taking care of business[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Naw there you are!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG? you partyied out?
> 
> YouTube- Bachman Turner Overdrive-Taking care of business



I haven't been home all that long. OT, ya know..


----------



## tsaw

Got tunes? I'm really being bad - staying up way later than should.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Got tunes? I'm really being bad - staying up way later than should.


Don't stay up just because I'm here..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjyuoweWJ60"]YouTube- Journey - Lights (When the lights go down in the city)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn - I'm here for tunes like Journey you betcha


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd9zVMxg2LM"]YouTube- Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise 0001[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dave Matthews Band/Warren Haynes- Cortez The Killer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCiLCo-LoUg"]YouTube- Dave Matthews  Band f/ Warren Haynes  - Cortez the Killer (Neil Young Cover)  - Live at Central Park[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw"]YouTube- Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgZOQVV-tmI"]YouTube- Savage - Swing[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIieBihomlM&feature=fvst"]YouTube- Tal Bachman - She's So High[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good morning gang!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Good morning gang!




good morning,  ??  I haven't turned in yet


----------



## pirate_girl

Like I said.. WE the older and wiser always hang out after hours.
LOL!

.. and now, the silky, soft sound of Smokey Robinson..

Dig it.. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwiwEdTZ-7c"]YouTube- Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Want to go for a ride to the beach? Used to catch tunes like that on the ride to Ocean City,Md. as a teen. Woke up chilly and hurting tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Want to go for a ride to the beach? Used to catch tunes like that on the ride to Ocean City,Md. as a teen. Woke up chilly and hurting tonight.




Aww Bill, I'm sorry that you're hurting. Did the tooth extraction go ok?
Is that why you feel the way you do?


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes it went good but since it is on the same side as shoulder I woke up with it throbbing. Dang temp has dropped to 47. Close windows and kick on some heat! Supposed to warm up for the next 4 days. Hope to get some hay cut.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Yes it went good but since it is on the same side as shoulder I woke up with it throbbing. Dang temp has dropped to 47. Close windows and kick on some heat! Supposed to warm up for the next 4 days. Hope to get some hay cut.



It's still warm here, but the humidity has dropped some.
Take good care of yourself.. there is only one Muleman you know, and we love you.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zuzi-yH9VLo"]YouTube- Elton John - Friends[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So when are we heading to the beach?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> So when are we heading to the beach?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs"]YouTube- CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well dude, and dudettes, its friday. and you knwo what that means.......





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAU4B4Fmhkg&feature=related"]YouTube- KISS - KISS - Cold Gin[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro"]YouTube- AC/DC - Have A Drink On Me[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs"]YouTube- one bourbon one scotch one beer[/ame]



 now where is that whiskey bottle...


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io9RmKeLh00"]YouTube- Dolly Parton - The House of the rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i love Dolly, lobo!!!

some more fridaynight songs!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL7ifSxp9xU"]YouTube- Toby Keith-i love this bar (music video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6ltTzLMgJQ"]YouTube- Mickey Gilley - Don't The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time (Live, 1985)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAOVRkSCWmg"]YouTube- David Allen Coe You Never Even Called Me by My Name[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGMDbOZlQfE"]YouTube- Vern Gosdin - Set 'em Up Joe[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onfce-UNmmE"]YouTube- George Jones - White Lightning[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI"]YouTube- Chug-a-lug ~ Roger Miller[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmbOqORIvWM"]YouTube- merle haggard i think i'll just stay here and drink[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cvHBUVLb4"]YouTube- Whiskey River Willie Nelson[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

TGIFF!! 

Rock is on!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KiQezCBmOc"]YouTube- Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill be back, m8. gotta grab a pizza. ill let the dog finish my beer so it dont go warm


----------



## tsaw

Turn it up for this one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI"]YouTube- System Of A Down - Toxicity[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ill be back, m8. gotta grab a pizza. ill let the dog piss in my beer so it stays warm


Fixed it for you!


----------



## tsaw

War Low Rider -- best ever!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVyR_lqZAKs"]YouTube- War - "Low Rider" Guitar Cover[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

This is for mule

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnO3XWNMzzE"]YouTube- All I Want For Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth Cute Kid Sing[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

^^^^


----------



## muleman RIP

I got all my front ones! The 2nd and 3rd molars are the ones going bad. Have to start cutting my food up better! Did I tell you chips hurt like hell when you forget they pulled it out yesterday!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYFhWV8--io"]YouTube- Janis Joplin-Me and Bobby McGee[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I got all my front ones! The 2nd and 3rd molars are the ones going bad. Have to start cutting my food up better! Did I tell you chips hurt like hell when you forget they pulled it out yesterday!


 


um... duh!


----------



## loboloco




----------



## muleman RIP

And I was just getting ready to return that rep point! BONEHEAD!!!!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_WW5M7lmv0"]YouTube- Spartans - Winter Born[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

holy shit, mule, got enought rolly laffys? damn


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> And I was just getting ready to return that rep point! BONEHEAD!!!!



HOLY SHIT MAN!! That would have been something to see when I smoked dope!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

theres sawyerdude!!!


----------



## tsaw

TSAW is getting a buzz

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySOiH9oy9RA"]YouTube- Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle (Music Video with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no surprise there 

i need a shower. i might be back afterwards. im tired and i gotta get up for work tomorrow.........


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p47fEXGabaY"]YouTube- Ricky Martin - Livin' La Vida Loca[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s"]YouTube- DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames (HQ Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no surprise there
> 
> i need a shower. i might be back afterwards. im tired and i gotta get up for work tomorrow.........



Rustydude... It's Friday.. WTF is this tired and have to get up for work Sh**


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive been gettin ym ass kicekd all week, and tomorrow i will be raking in the overtime. gotta catch up on the bills, m8.


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> YouTube- DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames (HQ Official Video)



rain check reps. (must spread around)


----------



## loboloco

Gotta peel out.  Manana gets here early.


----------



## tsaw

OH yea.. gotts to post good shit !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HhALWkJlhY"]YouTube- Poison-What I Like About You! from (www.hitsonline.net)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im here to chat for a few more, then im going to bed, flippin on the telly, and goin to sleep. tomorrow night, sawyerdude......... prepare for a shindig


----------



## tsaw

A good one.. never posted in this party thread

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM"]YouTube- Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ok Rustydude!! good night bro.. catch up on sleep and be a star tomorrow!~


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Ok Rustydude!! good night bro.. catch up on sleep and be a star tomorrow!~


 
 you better believe it!!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPHGVO1DsPM"]YouTube- Badfinger - Come And Get It[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvyDWGF290M"]YouTube- the kinks- you really got me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk"]YouTube- The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM"]YouTube- A Walk On The Wild Side[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i cant catch the fly in the kitchen.....



ill have a shot and a beer and try again


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets get this place a-rockin


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAaT3KVDhdQ"]YouTube- Aerosmith - The Other Side (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6QU75SR5-8"]YouTube- Boss Hogg Outlawz-Cost To Be[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywGxx-_RhPI"]YouTube- DZK - Walk Backwards[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill be back. need smokes and tums


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IM BACK!!!! found a jug of milk in the way way back back corner of the fridge, too. anyone for cheese?


----------



## Lithium




----------



## muleman RIP

You obviously have a problem with not drinking the beer all gone on a regular basis. Otherwise you would have seen that milk taking up valuable beer space!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

3 from Seals and Crofts 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAH5zEtO0zU"]YouTube- Seals & Crofts - We May Never Pass This Way Again (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsHuV3Aj1os"]YouTube- Summer Breeze Seals and Croft[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98LaApCB4l8"]YouTube- HUMMINGBIRD ~ SEALS AND CROFTS ~  FOR MOM[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Aw, Lollie is feeling romantic tonight! Good ones!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Pistol Gala!!!! how is ye? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2S16N9h6Rs"]YouTube- Billy idol rock the cradle of love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *Pistol Gala*!!!! how is ye?
> 
> YouTube- Billy idol rock the cradle of love



Good grief, the names you come up with! LOL

I'm fine my dear, cool song.. one of my favs ya know..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well hows this??

ive got Oldies 96.1 playing on the Sears solid state reciever Mrs rusty picked up for me outta someones yard 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ept176SmrP4"]YouTube- Andy Gibb - Shadow Dancing[/ame].











and i will never run out of names


----------



## pirate_girl

Some songs from the summer of '74

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vIr19aoHQI"]YouTube- George McCrae - Rock Your Baby[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfZWp-hGCdA"]YouTube- RIKKI DON'T LOSE THAT NUMBER (1974) by Steely Dan[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i




LOVE




rikki dont lose that number!!! 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GXhLfvAky0"]YouTube- The Emotions === Best of My Love  3;40[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry, this version is better, it's in HD lol
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHRznRs2TaI"]YouTube- Chicago - (I've Been) Searchin' So Long (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i think its time to class this joint up a bit, eh?

speaking of no class, WHERE THE HELL IS SAWYERDUDE?????????? 





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nY0SRsAeaw"]YouTube- The Beatles;A Day In The Life[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn Rustydude!! You made my night with that Beatles song It's a mind blower. sober, drunk or high


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well here ya are, m8

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c-zpWPgn08"]YouTube- aint going down till the sun comes up[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok i think its time to class this joint up a bit, eh?
> 
> speaking of no class, WHERE THE HELL IS SAWYERDUDE??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube- The Beatles;A Day In The Life




Rusty, I love that song for a special reason.
My late hubby Steven came from a place very close to Blackburn, Lancashire.. which is mentioned in the song.
Thanks to him, I saw a lot of Beatle history when I lived in England.
Liverpool, Abbey Road (yes, I walked across it barefoot).. we were at Abbey Road after George Harrison died, and I put an apple with a bite out of it on the wall of the studio.
GREAT SONG!


----------



## tsaw

It's pure magic I swear!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-zzrqPwApo"]YouTube- 45's - Get Rhythm - Johnny Cash[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good story, PG. i shall find you more Beatles. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU"]YouTube- Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El9RZvbXIj4&feature=related"]YouTube- The Beatles - Taxman[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of my very favorite Beatles songs. one of my very favorite songs period!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A4r2RU1u3g"]YouTube- Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This is a pic of the pic, of Steven, you can see the apple on the wall beside him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

very cool, PG. thank you for sharing. he looks like a good guy.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOO8-Jp-xsg"]YouTube- The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one, saywerdude!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhOLjlFImk"]YouTube- billy idol-dancing with myself with lyrics[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNx78SAq8M"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ"]YouTube- The Beatles - Hello Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> very cool, PG. thank you for sharing. he looks like a good guy.


He was the best. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD3ovfZXO5Q"]YouTube- The Beatles, in Hey Jude[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I just got a call from the "Nielson group" and I made the poor lady hang up on me!! LOL!!
Now that is good when you don't hang up on them,
but they hang up first!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU7JjJJZi1Q"]YouTube- The Beatles - Help[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8LZGQ4MkvQ"]YouTube- The Beatles - Come Together (Custom Music Video)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs"]YouTube- The Beatles- Dear Prudence[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmOtWyjs8iU"]YouTube- With A Little Help From My Friends - Beatles[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGtSpsYURAQ"]YouTube- When I'm Sixty-Four[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgPqmRNjoTE"]YouTube- Octopus's  Garden[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJhcGepfG04"]YouTube- The Beatles - Obladi Oblada[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Haven't heard this in forever!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rXhXLsNJL8"]YouTube- Love potion number 9, The Searchers[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Life does go on! Every daybreak is a new beginning!


----------



## tsaw

LOL where did this one come from? as i searched for tunes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-6L_hT3QtQ"]YouTube- Planet of the Apes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H6PdlJshCo"]YouTube- Beatles - Penny Lane[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g--Vlij1X1Y"]YouTube- The Beatles-We Can Work It Out[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

12 beers in and counting! And wide awake!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvR2mCx-Jnc"]YouTube- PLANET OF THE APES - Trailer (1968)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This is a scene from the Jerry Lewis film 'Cracking Up'...

 love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4DSynwjqwM"]YouTube- PART 2 - Cracking Up Movie - Spleen Surgery Scene[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> 12 beers in and counting! And wide awake!


 shit im 4 or 5 beers in, but add half a bottle of 99 bananas and here we are. course i just had a hearty Hardees dinner, so itll be a while till im drinkin agin. IF i start drinkin again....


----------



## tsaw

LOL!! NEVER saw that movie or sean. Have you seen super troopers?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJnioUMsTWw"]YouTube- Cop Burger[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i LOVE super troopers!!!


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7ENPQzlUpY"]YouTube- Summertime -- Billie Holiday 1936[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

there ya go, my dear! can't beat the classics!!!


----------



## tsaw

Got the oven heating up for a PIZZA yea.
Nothing better than beer and pizza on a Saturdaynight!! 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIYxCP6dh1A"]YouTube- Hmmm, Hot and Delicious Pizza from your own kitchen[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KeiPjbgcE"]YouTube- Don't Call Us We'll Call You- Sugarloaf- 1975[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33nTnawq6jk"]YouTube- Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher (1942)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

egg pizza? u bet!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCJdW71kcLc"]YouTube- Sausage and Egg Pizza[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm8mf-fJOb8"]YouTube- Phoebe Snow - Poetry Man (1975)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzB9mBO06f0"]YouTube- Chaka Khan and Rufus - You've Got The Love[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey folks. how bout a flashback? 

well fuck, hold on 

k here it is hahahha
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTiBG7LIxzU"]YouTube- The Blues Brothers Fan Trailer[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPM6QpV00sw"]YouTube- Paul McCartney-Junior's Farm[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one, PG

this here breaks into Rustys top 5 songs EVER

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc"]YouTube- Blues Brothers - 'Sweet Home Chicago'[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skFWsc_-i14"]YouTube- You can't rollerskate in a buffaloherd - roger miller[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

doitdoitdoit 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsNWlM3fWmI"]YouTube- Chug-a-lug ~ Roger Miller[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6vsvUAtuXM&feature=related"]YouTube- do-wacka-do[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xrkqZ1wY3I"]YouTube- Walter Egan - Magnet & Steel[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5Arbm47IQ"]YouTube- Donnie Iris - Ah Leah[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be busy for the next 14 or so minutes lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYGp5shqLZg"]YouTube- Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPkwm8a1kBU"]YouTube- Peter Frampton - Do you feel like we do Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw"]YouTube- B.B. King - Blues Boys Tune[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3Z_R9wJ-w"]YouTube- Sonny Boy Williamson  I`m A Lonely Man[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGLmZCZ1sXY"]YouTube- Freddie King - Have You Ever Loved A Woman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- do-wacka-do



Rustydude U son ov a beech!!
I grew up with parents that played Miller and cash..
I totally forgot i heard that one as a boy.. maybe 6 yrs old. WOW! them brain cells remembered after all them years! THANK YOU


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo"]YouTube- Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lithium said:


> YouTube- Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine



Excellent! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyOyksOMaEw&feature=fvsr"]YouTube- Lean On Me By Bill Withers[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

16 beers... and 16 tons.. night all!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ALymUwN_g"]YouTube- TENNESSEE ERNIE FORD - 'Sixteen Tons' + 'You Don't Have To Be A Baby To Cry' - 78rpm 1955[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another Frampton tune--Lines On My Face
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir23bJWsGKc"]YouTube- Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive - 03 - Lines On My Face[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Rusty is passed out on the couch...lol


----------



## Lithium

hmmmmm maybe i should go find a camera....never be the first to sleeeep!!!!! wmmmhhahahha


----------



## Lithium

Hey were is everyone.. I got some good pictures...hahahah...


----------



## Lithium

Never fall aasleep last..................


----------



## Lithium

And more.....awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww









MMMMmm hmmmm girl that is a sexy hat!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the battle has begun.









and on a completely unrelated subject, does anyone have some cold cream i could borrow?


----------



## muleman RIP

Incriminating pics for paybacks months down the road! Got to save them in my special file for Rusty!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Aww, ain't he just the cutest thing?


----------



## muleman RIP

He is cute in a swimsuit also!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dear Lord. Mule has a 'special Rusty file' on his computer?


why do i feel dirty and/or violated right now...


----------



## muleman RIP

Still waiting for you to replace that neg rep point! Pics are good for blackmail! And yes you should feel violated! LOLPerhaps they need forwarded to Galvi? Get you a rep over in Britain as well!!!


----------



## tsaw

Ah.. Sunday morning !~~~

This descibes it well

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP67H4qfe5w"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP4G8_alAT4"]YouTube- Creed -  My Own Prison (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey PG.. Good evening

Nice - Creed post.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kjh9lQXLWk"]YouTube- hells bells[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^


----------



## pirate_girl

Another Sunday song..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy3kJt_tQrY"]YouTube- Spanky And Our Gang - Sunday Will Never Be The Same - 45 RPM - ORIGINAL MONO MIX[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Pleasant Valley Sunday-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ICup8O_1M"]YouTube- The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday[/ame]

Groovin (on a Sunday Afternoon)-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ft8WLX9G1I"]YouTube- THE RASCALS - GROOVIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.wmv[/ame]

Another Park Another Sunday-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_iTbzc2K4U"]YouTube- Another Park Another Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok folks, Rusty needs some cheerin up. Ive been basically PISSED OFF the entire day, (gee willikers, i love my job!) so lets bring Rusty's mood back up to where it should be. i got faith in you, my friends!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-p0zn3PijY"]YouTube- Jerry Reed -- She Got The Goldmine (I Got The Shaft)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok im feelin classic country tonight.show me what ya got, folks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hul_5x6aE4c"]YouTube- Conway Twitty - I See The Want To In Your Eyes (1974) HQ[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2aeRg_yMSE&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a song that has been in hiding for way too many years

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0"]YouTube- Faron Young - Hello Walls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

be back soon. gonna make up some porkchops on the grill

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gblxAoWKsmE&feature=related"]YouTube- Leroy Vandyke-The Auctioneer Song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This should cheer you up Rustydude!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8410qUT4QtA"]YouTube- Chicken Techno by Oli Chang[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Police: Open the door!!!!.... Rustys response: NO! You open the door!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> This should cheer you up Rustydude!
> 
> 
> YouTube- Chicken Techno by Oli Chang


 
thats great!!!!



Lithium said:


> Police: Open the door!!!!.... Rustys response: NO! You open the door!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpiUizTeRbM"]YouTube- That's My Story - Collin Raye.flv[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iICDCj-qOEU&NR=1"]YouTube- Sammy Kershaw - Queen Of My Double Wide Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzldLJcorbo"]YouTube- Thank God I'm a Country Boy:John Denver[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of the best

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRFpXPu_7wE"]YouTube- Lucky Man - Emerson Lake Palmer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and one of my favorites

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzImpR_HF7U"]YouTube- Ricky Skaggs - Country Boy - Live On The BBC's Wogan Show 1986[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One of my all time favorites music videos.
*Glenn Frey-Smuggler's Blues 			*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55upTRq3Eks"]YouTube- Glenn Frey-Smuggler's Blues[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats a great one, sawyerdude!!!

Jose Cuervoe led me to this tho 



yeah, great stuff!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8"]YouTube- Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE"]YouTube- Wont Get Fooled Again[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, mulerooni.i tink i just may have to return that rep point


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n16sJQQnTEA"]YouTube- gary moore - Wishing Well (Live) - The Collection[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k i guess not, i gota spreadd it around. but untill then, heres this!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVUxgqH-y4s&NR=1"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel-Sledgehammer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q"]YouTube- Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVAQqreCyeM"]YouTube- Gone Country - Alan Jackson[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUI86KUdAsw&feature=related"]YouTube- Alan Jackson - I'll go on loving you[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk&feature=related"]YouTube- Alan Jackson-Where Were You When the World Stopped Turning[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude, Mulliman, Pirateqeeny...
You rock!! reps 4shure!!
Great songs OMFG!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bill,,,,............ who am i thinking of? its a two dude group. like simon and garfunkle, but not them???


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYGJZojSzmY"]YouTube- Bad Company-Running with the Pack-(A Werewolf Compilation)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMyv5fhLOLg"]YouTube- Paul Rodgers - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Rustydude, Mulliman, Pirateqeeny...
> You rock!! reps 4shure!!
> Great songs OMFG!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG!!! who a i thinking of? 2man groupe.... soft rock... i can never think of it dammit tis pisses me off...


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PG!!! who a i thinking of? 2man groupe.... soft rock... i can never think of it dammit tis pisses me off...


gimme another hint.. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLcx4VCkJH0"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> gimme another hint.. lol


 
shit thats all i got


----------



## tsaw

Ok.. no reps for the boys.. must spread it around. So the next one who is not of the tree gets reps. Go.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Ok.. no reps for the boys.. must spread it around. So the next one who is not of the tree gets reps. Go.


 

you know you want me 



















wait what?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit thats all i got


 how am I supposed to help you then??


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit thats all i got



Can you think of any phrase from the song?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw"]YouTube- One Is the Loneliest Number  for Three Dog Night  (lyrics and download)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> how am I supposed to help you then??


 
got no damn idea 



tsaw said:


> Can you think of any phrase from the song?


 nope


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> bill,,,,............ who am i thinking of? its a two dude group. like simon and garfunkle, but not them???


Seals and croft?


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSIy0wq_-8A"]YouTube- Arlo Guthrie & Pete Seeger/ This Land Is Your Land[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

This is the National Weather Service and due to standard regulations we must perform a test every so often by shutting this thread down for a bit.  By bit we mean a whole week.bthread will be closed in five minutes for one week.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo"]YouTube- Alison Krauss  - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZs9SkiOZs&feature=related"]YouTube- Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby (live)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit thats all i got



Funny !! Google gave this:


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> This is the National Weather Service and due to standard regulations we must perform a test every so often by shutting this thread down for a bit.  By bit we mean a whole week.bthread will be closed in five minutes for one week.


What ? Is there ungodly strong HOT AIR blowing in from Minnesota again?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Seals and croft?


England Dan and John Ford Coley?


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> What ? Is there ungodly strong HOT AIR blowing in from Minnesota again?




Did someone say Al Franken


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Funny !! Google gave this:


 
KICK ASS!!!



and thanks to me mother i got the answer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ"]YouTube- Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw"][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25stK5ymlA"]YouTube- Annie Lennox - Walking On Broken Glass[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuIol2sXnwk"]YouTube- REO Speedwagon- Ridin' the Storm Out[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> This is the National Weather Service and due to standard regulations we must perform a test every so often by shutting this thread down for a bit.  By bit we mean a whole week.bthread will be closed in five minutes for one week.



Reps


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Party Golashes, i LOVE thaat song


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVXIUyshng&feature=related"]YouTube- She's Gone (1976) - Hall & Oates[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCAso76mbdI&feature=related"]YouTube- rich girl - hall and oates[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs&feature=related"]YouTube- Bruce Springsteen - Dancing In The Dark[/ame]
the funny thing about this vid is in 1984 Bruce and I both looked young!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one, muley!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgjTO5eAbZY&feature=related"]YouTube- Martina McBride - A Broken Wing[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mulerooni, i LOVE that song


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCikp4GG18"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Portobello Belle + lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI&feature=related"]YouTube- Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ4MlvopbY0"]YouTube- Dire Straits-Down to the waterline lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how bout this, mister mule?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5V8uyHrn_s"]YouTube- The Notebook - Strawberry Wine[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE"][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMWnMbQeWlg"]YouTube- Jim Croce Bad bad Leroy Brown live[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This hits home. I live only 70 miles where it happened.

*Gordon Lightfoot -  The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald lyrics 			*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvKGz4s3kuU"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Strawberry wine rocks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

okk i gotta go. il catch yall tomorrow


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a couple of sweet, innocent songs..
Enjoy! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFEfmbAeEDY"]YouTube- Divinyls - I Touch Myself[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKX8v46Z11E"]YouTube- Buckcherry~Crazy Bitch[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs&feature=related"]YouTube- Bonnie Tyler  It's A Heartache[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk&feature=related"]YouTube- Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart[/ame]


----------



## mhend

pirate_girl said:


> Here's a couple of sweet, innocent songs..
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> YouTube- Divinyls - I Touch Myself
> 
> YouTube- Buckcherry~Crazy Bitch


 

HA HA!


----------



## mhend

One of the best songs ever...*sigh*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxfjSnMN88U"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet HD[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8"]YouTube- First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI&feature=related"]YouTube- Rod Stewart-Young turks[/ame]


----------



## mhend

Once you get to know me, you will see that I am a HUGE DMB fan...HUGE.   My all time favorite song:  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmi7CiqQq44"]YouTube- Dave Matthews Band - Two Step[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

LOL PG!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXiFuU7X_Fo"]YouTube- Peaches - Fuck the Pain Away (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> This hits home. I live only 70 miles where it happened.
> 
> *Gordon Lightfoot -  The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald lyrics             *
> 
> YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald lyrics




I love him.. wish I could find the original of this song..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjqvc5iLvn0"]YouTube- "Circle of Steel"  Gordon Lightfoot[/ame]


----------



## mhend

Love this thread, BTW.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> LOL PG!!
> YouTube- Peaches - Fuck the Pain Away (Music Video)



OMG!


----------



## thcri RIP

mhend said:


> One of the best songs ever...*sigh




Great one


----------



## pirate_girl

Two of my favs from TFF

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0BLR_P3EcM"]YouTube- Tears for Fears - Year of the Knife[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3VqTJBULso"]YouTube- Tears for Fears / Woman in Chains[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BdqsTXPt-g&feature=related"]YouTube- Juice Newton - Queen Of Hearts [live][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUNVm1k3nU&feature=related"]YouTube- Merrilee Rush & the Turnabouts - Angel of the Morning[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFjqN6a_aMQ&feature=related"]YouTube- The Grass Roots - Midnight Confessions[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTfwcLdP5Xk&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbWM2whkVq4&feature=related"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot - Carefree Highway[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOOs-MqDOI0&feature=related"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot 1974 - Sundown[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

ok - I'm a light -weight - off to bed. Night all.
Tomorrow is another night of shits grins and giggles Enjoyed every single song posted.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> YouTube- Glen Campbell - Wichita Lineman


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=related"]YouTube- Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Best u2 song, ever.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVUj_W3coic"]YouTube- U2 - One (Berlin Version)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn I was a teen when this was big!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related"]YouTube- The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFZsrs32Co&feature=related"]YouTube- Grass Roots - Let's Live For Today[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7mhZjQbv4s&feature=related"]YouTube- dave clark five[/ame]


----------



## mhend

pirate_girl said:


> Best u2 song, ever..
> 
> YouTube- U2 - One (Berlin Version)


----------



## mhend

My son turns 6 today!  For him:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCq3y2Y6vts"]YouTube- Saint Judy's Comet[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

mhend said:


> My son turns 6 today!  For him:
> 
> YouTube- Saint Judy's Comet




Well Happy birthday to your son

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AelmBI0sJ3A"]YouTube- Happy Birthday to you[/ame]


----------



## mhend

tsaw said:


> Well Happy birthday to your son
> 
> YouTube- Happy Birthday to you


 

Cute!  Thank you tsaw!


----------



## tsaw

Your welcome
Looks like we are the first ones in tonight
Post away!


----------



## mhend

Here's a good one to start:  Seen em live at least 8 times.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-TtHCJm44s"]YouTube- Warehouse[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Never heard of Warehouse
But - that is some good music


----------



## tsaw

1966 music video..
MTV? what is that.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_KDPUTyDyQ"]YouTube- Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey Video 1966[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

@)!) music video...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSicG4JBwK0"]YouTube- Slipknot - Dead Memories[/ame]


----------



## mhend

What?? Do I have a Dave Matthews Band virgin here???? LOL!  Ok...here's a good one: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXPOHCsgWFw"]YouTube- Dave Matthews Band - Ants Marching (Central Park)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

...and another...(my personal fav. )...somebody stop me.  LOL!!!
The song is a little long in the live version, but man it's awesome.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnq2wi664yc"]YouTube- Dave Matthews Band - Folsom Field - Two Step[/ame]


----------



## mhend

John Prine - awesome songwriter.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqFFfVpnhQ"]YouTube- John Prine : Angel From Montgomery[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude ?


----------



## muleman RIP

John Prine is definitely one of the best songwriters ever. His music touches on real life situations in everyone's life!


----------



## muleman RIP

Tom, we always knew Rusty was a little fruity but there he is all vegged out!


----------



## mhend

muleman said:


> John Prine is definitely one of the best songwriters ever. His music touches on real life situations in everyone's life!


 

Absolutely!  My husband and I saw him live in Chattanooga a few months ago.  There were times when you could hear a pin drop...other times, I was either bawling my eyes out, or laughing my ass off.  He just has a way of saying things.


----------



## thcri RIP

he really don't look good


----------



## mhend

muleman said:


> John Prine is definitely one of the best songwriters ever. His music touches on real life situations in everyone's life!


 

Absolutely! My husband and I saw him live in Chattanooga a few months ago. There were times when you could hear a pin drop...other times, I was either bawling my eyes out, or laughing my ass off. He just has a way of saying things.


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R_dkP2duog&feature=related"]YouTube- Something About What Happens When We Talk (Lucinda Williams)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BocPTCa2ehc&feature=related"]YouTube- Lucinda WIlliams - Side of the Road[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> he really don't look good


He had cancer in his neck a few years back and has lowered his octave a little. Just saw him on a bio with Elvis Costello yesterday and he was in good spirits and sang pretty well.


----------



## tsaw

I got a look at Rusty's bible of partying.. and this was the on on first page


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty never gets a break, does he?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mhend said:


> Once you get to know me, you will see that I am a HUGE DMB fan...HUGE.


 
nobody's perfect 



mhend said:


> Love this thread, BTW.


just messin with ya! glad to see you join in on the fun, and hope you stick around. this friday is last friday of the month party. and i gotta work saturday morning!!!! 


hell with it, PARTY HEARTY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its time for your ol' pal Rusty to catch up....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLFfSDEA26o"]YouTube- The Greg Kihn Band - The Breakup Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5_qhnWByA4"]YouTube- Jukebox Hero[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

found sawyerdudes theme song LMFAO 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0VgnCiuFfA"]YouTube- Aerosmith - Dude Looks Like A Lady (Studio Version + Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nobody's perfect
> 
> 
> just messin with ya! glad to see you join in on the fun, and hope you stick around. this friday is last friday of the month party. and i gotta work saturday morning!!!!
> 
> 
> hell with it, PARTY HEARTY


 
HAHA! Dave is pretty damn close to perfect.   And thanks! What goes on at the Last Friday party?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

anything and everything, my friend!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3fP18gIoAY"]YouTube- AC/DC She's Got The Jack[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

mhend said:


> HAHA! Dave is pretty damn close to perfect.   And thanks! What goes on at the Last Friday party?




Rusty gets drunk and wears womens clothes..


----------



## mhend

tsaw said:


> Rusty gets drunk and wears womens clothes..


 

Oh boy!  LMAO!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Rusty gets drunk and wears womens clothes..


 
you old bastard i love ya


----------



## mhend

Hottttttt!!!  He has been my crush since I was 19.  LOL!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oF0iY0z_Bs"]YouTube- Goo Goo Dolls - Sympathy (Video)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

and another...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbwzPzJ6wCU"]YouTube- Goo Goo Dolls - Broadway (Video)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW2LTnzD-vE"]YouTube- Avril Lavigne-I'm With You[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGXYAJoDWCk"]YouTube- Avril Lavigne-Complicated[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpiiZaZ9xp0&feature=related"]YouTube- Candlebox - Far Behind (HD High Definition Music Video)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSp-cSJNGdQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude!!! ill be here late tonight, as i missed NFL Total Access at 7, so i must watch the rerun at 10


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw yeah, crank it

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJS2kkR2U0Q&feature=related"]YouTube- Candlebox - Rain[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey, sawyerdude! do try and keep your 'club' outta my town, eh?


----------



## muleman RIP

mhend said:


> HAHA! Dave is pretty damn close to perfect.   And thanks! What goes on at the Last Friday party?


I have some pictures of Rusty at the last party if you have a strong stomach!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dont remember posting pics at the last party


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i dont remember posting pics at the last party


You just provided the comatose body for the pics!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li2PVKMZCo4"]YouTube- Seether-Fine Again[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice one, sawyerdude!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no more vids from me tonight. watchin Total Access till 11 then hittin the sack. but ill be here for another hour


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

havent heard this in quite a while

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OfpeVJiZIY"]YouTube- billy idol - Cradle Of Love - Greatest Hits[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr-BYVeCv6U&feature=related"]YouTube- Don McLean - American Pie better quality[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBrbpWwWafQ&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Roy Orbison - Pretty Woman (From "Live At Austin City Limits")[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mulerama how is ya my friend? monday i will finally be back to being able to be on FF while at work


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CctaP71iNuQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - I Walk The Line (From "Live at Montreux" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im thinking here...

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/1802699661.html


----------



## muleman RIP

Dodging raindrops and enjoying VACATION!! Wife is gone for 4 days and I have the place to myself (with the zoo). Here is one I have not heard in a long time!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XA1w90_UpY&feature=related"]YouTube- Elvis Presley - Love me tender[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEXTO3Kcjmc"]YouTube- Trailer Choir-Rockin The Beer Gut Official Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99CT3wQmiFU&feature=related"]YouTube- Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson - Ring of Fire (live)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M"]YouTube- El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecIdlEAKhU&feature=related"]YouTube- SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

come on, mule, i TOLD YOU HOW MANY TIMES?! your style will never come back!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh, and we found your old car 




http://thatwillbuffout.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/funny-car-photos-good-hiding-spot.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c"]YouTube- Deep Purple - Highway Star[Original Live][/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh, and we found your old car


Man that was my spare party crib! 6 ft. back seat baby!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olnGNkgAE6c&feature=related"]YouTube- deep purple - smoke on the water[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3nPqPPBDw&feature=related"]YouTube- Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGKlaW_IFZs&feature=related"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Sunrise[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4o--q6xuvs&feature=related"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' Live[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4&feature=related"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9V2OpsTbAw"]YouTube- Dramarama - Anything Anything[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA"]YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im thinking here...
> 
> http://baltimore.craigslist.org/cto/1802699661.html


PASS on it! Overheating has already killed it.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> come on, mule, i TOLD YOU HOW MANY TIMES?! your style will never come back!!!


You are only jealous cause you don't have anything that matches!


----------



## pirate_girl

Two beauties from EJ-- 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0"]YouTube- Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5AwKFZb8bc"]YouTube- Levon - Elton John (Madman Across the Water 2 of 9)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Always loved madman.


----------



## tsaw

Happy Thursday!! The weekend is at hand..
So how about a ride on my Big Green Tractor

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5RaGiIccSg"]YouTube- Jason Aldean Big Green Tractor Official Video[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg"]YouTube- A Country Boy Can Survive[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs"]YouTube- Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWXhtDa94kQ"]YouTube- Country Music Video "Hoochie Coochie Gal"  - Marty Falle[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_5sPHnIalw"]YouTube- Mountain Music[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg"]YouTube- Charlie Pride - Kiss an Angel Good Morning[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlbW8havIQA"]YouTube- Lying Time Again by Mel Tillis[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY"]YouTube- Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RPoMAhfxDg"]YouTube- FireFall - Cinderella[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJMlbt37QoU"]YouTube- Vince Gill slippin' away[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG7yasurvo0&feature=related"]YouTube- Vince Gill -  When I call your name[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Lying Time Again by Mel Tillis



Bill, I grew up with Mel Tillis songs playing around the house.. do you remember ever hearing him talk? I swear he could not say a sentance without studdering. But could sing perfect.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP67H4qfe5w"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDgispWqGSA&feature=related"]YouTube- Porter Wagoner & Dolly Parton - Daddy Was An Old Time Preach[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCXwRuRbhxE"]YouTube- Johnny Paycheck "(Don't Take Her) She's All I Got"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> Bill, I grew up with Mel Tillis songs playing around the house.. do you remember ever hearing him talk? I swear he could not say a sentance without studdering. But could sing perfect.


He never had a problem in a song but in interviews he would stutter like a kid.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7vaYOIKWYY&feature=related"]YouTube- Willie Nelson - Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Footstomping time!!!!!!!!!!!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n9hbYwZZqk"]YouTube- Wild celtic bagpipe piece[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

SBJ!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9qfwTk2sMc"]YouTube- MEXICO (LIVE) - JAMES TAYLOR[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06OP--FJTBo"]YouTube- Lynn Anderson Rocky Top[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwrqcQuZrTQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Panama Red by the New Riders of the Purple Sage[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Johnny and June!!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzhzCF77GDo"]YouTube- Johnny and June Carter Cash sing Jackson[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmOe27SJ3Yc&feature=related"]YouTube- Roger Miller King Of the Road[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVY691ObVJE"]YouTube- The Box Tops - Cry Like a Baby[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsgyVkT5GW4"]YouTube- Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy (Ed Sullivan)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Are we switching from country?? 
Wait a sec.. 3 more 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgylOni0JSI"]YouTube- Loretta Lynn - Fist City[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgOK8oaQu4I"]YouTube- Honky Tonk Angels Kitty Wells 1952 It Wasn't God Who Made[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWCUh6tf7PA"]YouTube- Patsy Cline - She's Got You[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9HxfF7faXk&feature=related"]YouTube- Sarah Vaughan: Shadow of Your Smile 1964[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE"]YouTube- Commodores - Sail On[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Not switching just variety to spice things up. You like a little spice in your life don't you? Just a change up!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw&feature=related"]YouTube- Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were (1975)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmOrWG2FTbg&feature=related"]YouTube- Leslie Gore- "You Don't Own Me" Live[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Not switching just variety to spice things up. You like a little spice in your life don't you? Just a change up!



Wellllll alrighty then!

Whose heard of these guys?

Alabama Thunderpussy- Three Stars 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7drvQsLxi-U"]YouTube- Alabama Thunderpussy - Three Stars[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Not switching just variety to spice things up. You like a little spice in your life don't you? Just a change up!



That sounds like what I said to my ex wife


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw&feature=related"]YouTube- Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

tsaw said:


> That sounds like what I said to my ex wife


You did not set the mood correctly!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3SfcANH-9A"]YouTube- Tanya Tucker - Delta Dawn[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk"]YouTube- Lou Reed - Sweet Jane from Rock n Roll Animal[/ame]

If you get tired of the long intro- he starts singing after 4:00


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Wellllll alrighty then!
> 
> Whose heard of these guys?
> 
> Alabama Thunderpussy- Three Stars
> 
> YouTube- Alabama Thunderpussy - Three Stars


nice!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs&feature=related"]YouTube- The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY"]YouTube- Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKLwiY7QCa0"]YouTube- Chicago - Beginnings (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siWmOSByIOg"]YouTube- Garth Brooks -The Thunder Rolls[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

HA!! after over a thousand posts.. I'm the first with a classical piece. But - The video!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Vw402IaII"]YouTube- Mad Max - Motörhead - Ace of Spades[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZUdzr9e2GQ&feature=related"]YouTube- "Lay Down" (Candles in the Rain)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

muleman said:


> YouTube- Sarah Vaughan: Shadow of Your Smile 1964


 
AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGGXX0o3Bu4"]YouTube- Ian Tyson - Navajo Rug[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtLw_53C95M"]YouTube- Arc Angels - Living In A Dream[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

muleman said:


> YouTube- Garth Brooks -The Thunder Rolls


 


  I love a good Thunder Storm.....
  Nothing is more relaxing than a night in a tent way back in the bush.

 Been there GroomerDude?


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8--CfCJXk"]YouTube- Daddy Dewdrops-Chick-a-Boom 1972[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSzak2dJOAw"]YouTube- Matthews Southern Confort - Woodstock[/ame]



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI"]YouTube- The Doors - Riders on the storm[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg"]Kiss An Angel[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2rEqLtpl8g"]Burger and Fries[/ame]

Going To San Antonio


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ntCcf9Ewk"]YouTube- Gary Lewis & The Playboys - She's Just My Style[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcyiQ5mbJ-Y"]YouTube- The Chiffons - The Locomotion[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVtJKErRBpI"]YouTube- HAIR OF THE DOG - Nazareth[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Wizard[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> YouTube- Uriah Heep - Wizard


Classic!! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD78i6eoGkM"]YouTube- What's Going On[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BA6fFGMjI"]YouTube- Marvin Gaye - Mercy, Mercy Me[/ame]

^ Man, did you notice the BP comments in this one? lol


----------



## norscaner

Another  Classic
  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeVTkUUCwfo"]YouTube- Rush-2112- II -The Temples Of Syrinx[/ame]

 Seen this through smokey eyes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Best Rush song evahh!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTji0T1PTI"]YouTube- RUSH working man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

2 more from Elton, then I am exiting this thread.
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road-- what a wonderful album. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsozyGR6Eo4"]YouTube- Elton John - Grey Seal (Yellow Brick Road 6 of 21)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGIds7cSf3U"]YouTube- Elton John - Roy Rogers (Yellow Brick Road 15 of 21)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwap79uy1G8"]YouTube- The Beatles - Paperback Writer[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziy7opVtbuk"]YouTube- Henry Gross - Southern Band (Vinyl)[/ame]

 remember  this


----------



## tsaw

This show was years ahead of it's time!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ1NA7Mgzgw"]YouTube- The Fresh Prince Extended Intro[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

juliechristie25 said:


> Interesting *breakdown*. I hope I see all of you on that list one day.
> 
> 
> (spam link removed)



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJQQYUjPUNQ"]YouTube- Tom Petty - Breakdown[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNip8ZEesow"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin - Communication Breakdown[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs"]YouTube- Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqP3wT5lpa4"]YouTube- Instant Karma - John lennon[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c&feature=related"]YouTube- While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkmbLoaORU&feature=related"]YouTube- Easy Rider - Smith - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related"]YouTube- Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gL3HTlfW0A&feature=related"]YouTube- Sky Pilot[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxNEiZhpinY&feature=related"]YouTube- Eric Burdon - The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk"]YouTube- Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Two party threads now?
Colour me confused..


----------



## muleman RIP

Blame it on Bonehead Rusty! I started posting in here and he started the other one and put my name on it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah shadddup! 

the party thread is always its own for the friday party!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oooooooooooooooooomygod..
This guy is on Leno.
Dan Riskin.
HOTTTTTTTTT!
He was talking about bot flies or something, apparently he's got a show/special on Animal Planet?
Where has this gem of my fantasy world been?
I think I am in lov.. err fantasia type yowyow..


----------



## mhend

pirate_girl said:


> Oooooooooooooooooomygod..
> This guy is on Leno.
> Dan Riskin.
> HOTTTTTTTTT!
> He was talking about bot flies or something, apparently he's got a show/special on Animal Planet?
> Where has this gem of my fantasy world been?
> I think I am in lov.. err fantasia type yowyow..
> 
> View attachment 45926
> 
> View attachment 45927
> 
> View attachment 45928


 

He is a hottie and his show is "Monsters Inside Me"  I TiVo it!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey now ! This is a party thread not a hot guy discussion forum!


----------



## tsaw

I open this evening with:

A commercial  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=632pCs5rLDw"]YouTube- Whale of a Tale - Bridgestone Super Bowl Commercial 2010[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toHlMD50eYY"]YouTube- Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick - Madison Square Garden 1978[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEnKEcBvBvw"]YouTube- Diana Ross Ain't No Mountain High Enough[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrXc68gNjQ&feature=related"]YouTube- OTIS REDDING: (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLdv4a3AVIY&feature=related"]YouTube- Summer In The City Lovin' Spoonful[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwXPueu-RM&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM&feature=related"]YouTube- Janis Joplin - Cry Baby (live in toronto 1970)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E&feature=related"]YouTube- The Mamas & The Papas: California Dreamin'[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU&feature=related"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane - Volunteers (with Lyric)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE9TNG8IQNI&feature=related"]YouTube- The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life - Vietnam Vets[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related"]YouTube- The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin´67[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related"]YouTube- A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-Mtd2A1DI&feature=related"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix - Stockholm - The Wind Cries Mary (live 1967)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdRs1gKpeGg&feature=related"]YouTube- The Who - My Generation (Marquee Club 1967)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

mhend said:


> He is a hottie and his show is "Monsters Inside Me"  I TiVo it!






muleman said:


> Hey now ! This is a party thread not a hot guy  discussion forum!



Oh hush! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNL7PuQwKYA"]YouTube- Linda Ronstadt- You're No Good (vinyl)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js8YE7uZFUY"]YouTube- Carly Simon - You're So Vain.wmv[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng"]YouTube- JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Carly had some great songs!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> YouTube- JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"




HELLO Tsaw.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsP9v5hZZ9c"]YouTube- Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5H27x-7YSI"]YouTube- The Pretenders- My City Was Gone (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]YouTube- Journey - Anytime[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPankJ0TytY"]YouTube- Pretenders - Middle of the Road (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtGWVoLGAA8"]YouTube- Blondie   Heart Of Glass 1979[Video][+With Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1VlRqeTkE0"]YouTube- Cyndi Lauper  - Time After Time (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh the songs come to mind!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2J_UZ8lQU"]YouTube- Quiet Riot - Cum On Feel The Noize[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QlsqyxUkro"]YouTube- Slade - Look Wot You Dun (1971)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk"]YouTube- Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OFJYMo4Pr0"]YouTube- Foreigner - Urgent[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Oh the songs come to mind!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gv-0rZ_q-Y"]YouTube- Liason Promo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Carly had some great songs!


She sure did!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwP3wes4M8"]YouTube- Carly Simon - Anticipation[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FnZ6ZIj4vo&feature=related"]YouTube- Monte Montgomery: Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8_6aa-TTvI"]YouTube- Guitar Wizard - Little Wing Instrumental (Monte Montgomery) Jimi Hendrix[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L97pXkcMEds"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac- Gypsy  [Stevie Nicks] [Official Music Video][/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQC2qpanrE0&feature=related"]YouTube- Heart - "These Dreams"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> YouTube- Kiss - I was made for loving you




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lS9rEGmy0w"]YouTube- KISS  -She-   from the Midnight Special  1975[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

mhend said:


> YouTube- Guitar Wizard - Little Wing Instrumental (Monte Montgomery) Jimi Hendrix


   that guy is good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets get it goin again


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSjlEjpyA9g"]YouTube- Dio - Last in line[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ClRebRN8iY&feature=related"]YouTube- Dio - Dream Evil[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3Ak78uo0UA"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - The Trooper[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just crank it the hell up!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L75ikjK1vaI&feature=related"]YouTube- Iron Maiden-2 Minutes To Midnight[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE4FHolkO94&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok crank THIS the hell up!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU&feature=related"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Iron Maiden yea Rusty!

How's about:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aIhh9nFYv4"]YouTube- Black Sabbath Paranoid[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBVhYIclP5k"]YouTube- Black Sabbath- Iron Man (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

now you are talking!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one more of my regular bar plays!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Party on.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC4WXown03c"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix - Foxy Lady[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Party on.


.
Party on, Garth!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMX8d7KxoS0&feature=related"]YouTube- Waynes World Bohemian Rhapsody music vid[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YDwj-BRKwc"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta love this one:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv-EOc_74bY"]YouTube- Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Obligatory late night post.
Bet NONE of you remember this one.
David Gates. He was a member of Bread.
This song rocks, and yes.. it's long and has twist and turns.. but is beautiful.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUwUKi9ouEc


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgPfCUfVhcM&feature=related"]YouTube- Sting - Be Still My Beating Heart[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpUpJGG8iGU&NR=1"]YouTube- Sting - Fortress Around Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## rback33

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QP-SIW6iKY"]YouTube- Enter Sandman - Metallica[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ylSUsel3w"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel  - Solsbury Hill[/ame]


----------



## mhend

rback33 said:


> YouTube- Enter Sandman - Metallica


 

Love this one!  I saw them live years ago...really awesome show.


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaNt9-QkiHI"]YouTube- The Police - So Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good afternoon, mhend!


----------



## rback33

mhend said:


> Love this one!  I saw them live years ago...really awesome show.



Thanks! That's one of my Fav Metallica songs...


----------



## mhend

Rusty Shackleford said:


> good afternoon, mhend!


 

Afternoon, Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hows the weather down your way lately? hot n humid here. the hot iant bad, its just the damn humidity


----------



## mhend

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hows the weather down your way lately? hot n humid here. the hot iant bad, its just the damn humidity


 

It's hot as hell.  I am not a summer person at all unless i am in a pool somewhere.  It's just freakin miserable. LOL.  Come on Fall!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

agreed. bring winter back. my favorite season. mostly because i have no allergies then 
i love the snow. except when it snows 2 feet one day, and 2 more feet a couple days later, and i still gotta get to work. or worse: get HOME 
also, it is easier to warm up in the winter, than it is to cool down in the summer.


----------



## mhend

A VERY old one, but one of the best singers ever.  Her voice is haunting, truly. 
This is also my daughters bedtime lullaby - won't sleep till I sing it.  Forgive me if I have already posted it.  Can't remember.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJuFxl0bxY"]YouTube- Billie Holiday - The Very Thought of You[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

start it up early tonight


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRxHHZEqwpw"]YouTube- The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid[/ame]

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmPiWTDW4E"]YouTube- The Offspring - One Fine Day[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVhM2XcGE0E&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Special Delivery[/ame]

and this song rocks

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZPpRIXDxq4&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Vultures[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8GzCoB6EHs&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Denial, Revisited[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSaf3XcckIw&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Americana[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwUL3TfNTg&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Come Out Swinging[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3kOuOMJOCk&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Million Miles Away[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and in case you havent figured it out, i rather enjoy the Offspring!

especially these 3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-YERctRoUs&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - Conspiracy of One[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wko-6B2qjQk&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - The End of the Line[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2OFAdYKn4A&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring - All Along[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Damn Rustydude! Good stuff there.

How's about:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiJg0A3RrTk"]YouTube- Tom Petty - Runnin' down a Dream - Lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqT6En2O78"]YouTube- Tom Petty - Free Falling - Official Music Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnrPP3qkM0E"]YouTube- Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers -  I Won't Back Down[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfRPwvI70cg"]YouTube- Tom Petty - Zombie Zoo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Moody Blues- For My Lady

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF9NbSoJY8g"]YouTube- For My Lady[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

just finished watching the movie book of ieli


It sucks/ What a waste of timee. nightty night.

TSW wasted his time watching a movie.

and is going to pass out of bordom.

I might see you tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yftOy8kz7aE"]YouTube- "Teardrop" - Massive Attack[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey don't fade out just yet! we will soon be able to wake Rusty up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill let yall have this again. ill be back later tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDlQm5jFL50"]YouTube- Bana Nah Nah Nah - The Banana Rap Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is getting fruity again! You are supposed to eat the banana as part of your diet!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be back later!
Gotta take the dog to the park for a romp. It's gorgeous outside!


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elUwSHjfA94"]YouTube- Dave Matthews Band - Crush[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs"]YouTube- Michael Franti & Spearhead - Say Hey (I Love You)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhchpybPfUM"]YouTube- Badlees - Angeline is Coming home video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXRExocnpUw"]YouTube- The Rolling Stones - Angie - w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdJzLpWFYJ4"]YouTube- Rolling Stones   Mixed Emotions[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBxbPts5tOk"]YouTube- Foreigner- Feels like the First Time[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff. looks like the party was pretty sparse last night. i tried going to bed around 10ish. Lord only knows when i fell asleep. sometime after 2, i know that... ugh im so tired


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well here i am. let the fun begin! i cant get on to youtube right now for some odd reason, so i have no tunes to share


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i swear this guy was behind me on a motorbike in traffic today..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA"]YouTube- "Chocolate Rain" Original Song by Tay Zonday[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets have some fun tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C3kHl-V4dY&feature=related"]YouTube- "TELEPHONE - DUDE'S VERSION" Lady Gaga Spoof[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZyetWc7mKw"]YouTube- "HiLLBiLLY" Parody -- Fergie 'Glamorous'[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmGVYki-oyQ"]YouTube- "Weird Al" Yankovic - Trapped in the Drive-Thru[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeAWESP7THs&feature=related"]YouTube- Weird Al - You're Pitiful[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UT2MpdWnc&feature=related"]YouTube- James Blunt Parody - She Was Beautiful...I Swear (by Kevin Sage)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfLX7zE6jxw&feature=related"]YouTube- Bohemian Polka - Weird Al Yankovic[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

HAAA Rustydude!~ good - I luv weird al

Here;s one I always seem to play.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt41Px25x54"]YouTube- Jackyl - The Lumberjack[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty.. are you a lumber jack?

"I put on womens clothing - and hang around in bars" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg"]YouTube- Lumber jack song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its about damn time you showed up, ya slack-ass 

the O's are actually looking like a MLB team tonight


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> its about damn time you showed up, ya slack-ass
> 
> the O's are actually looking like a B league team tonight


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

still better than how we were playin a week ago


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04-0lR9FHwo"]YouTube- Its Still Rock N' Roll To Me[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cant believe this aint been posted in here yet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT9tpKXFd8A&feature=related"]YouTube- John Cougar - Jack Diane 1982[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k im not goin to bed tonight untill we hit at least 1500 posts. so, in effort to make that happen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF1T_CdGro&feature=related"]YouTube- AC/DC - Have A Drink On Me[/ame]

and cuz acdc kicks ass
had this cranked yesterday drivin home from work

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8iKgIOwV2c"]YouTube- AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GghCs_C65v0&feature=related"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - Aces High[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3hATk_9pw8"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter... to the Slaughter[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhOGV3Qo9sU"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40tuWqxRQ70&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i still remember, when i had my cutlass, with the stereo all rigged up, we would crank this song and cruise through town, racing, and BEATING, the imports that 'ruled' the streets

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ5pWQykd1s"]YouTube- Iron Maiden - The Trooper (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heard this coming home from work on Nights With Alice Cooper... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ER7hKSG9Ms0"]YouTube- Aerosmith-come together[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool, pg! hey. did the pic of the car show up? it was a wierd link im not sure if it worked or not


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cool, pg! hey. did the pic of the car show up? it was a wierd link im not sure if it worked or not


I can see the car. Looks like it was painted with a brush


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

spray bomb! dammit i loved that car. so many memories. Dennys at 2-3am. Dennys when we were sposed to be at school  cruisin through town past LEGAL curfue hahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> spray bomb! dammit i loved that car. so many memories. Dennys at 2-3am. Dennys when we were sposed to be at school  cruisin through town past LEGAL curfue hahahaha




Quite the wild one, weren't ya?
Oh wait.. you still are!


Simple Minds--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqpBB2uhRSM"]YouTube- Simple Minds - "Alive And Kicking"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAdaQhitdKg"]YouTube- Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds (1985) / Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive done some things that ought not be mentioned due to the risk of ruining my good name


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ive done some things that ought not be mentioned due to the risk of ruining my good name


All we have to do is imagine and a clear picture will be painted..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well anyway, netmama, im hittin the sack. i will catch ya later. gnite


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo!  .. give it up for the sistahs!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fDU-khOp1o"]YouTube- Erykah Badu: Call Tyrone[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ"]YouTube- Salt 'N' Pepa - Whatta Man (feat. En Vogue)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well anyway, netmama, im hittin the sack. i will catch ya later. gnite



Night meatloaf eatin' e-son... be good.


----------



## pirate_girl

John Petrucci doing Comfortably Numb solo.. omg...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtAnOuxp17c"]YouTube- john petrucci the best! (comfortably numb solo)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG! hopefully ill be around tonight when you pop in. ill be watchin that Canadian football tonight  so ill probly be trolling around on here, too


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1N_qX_r4Iw"]YouTube- Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Thursday!! == Almost the weekend!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA"]YouTube- Shinedown - Second Chance[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

almost, m8! and i dont hafta work saturday


----------



## tsaw

Fleetwood mac anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA"]YouTube- Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl6GePRpVlA"]YouTube- FLEETWOOD MAC BIG LOVE[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sure. im watchin canadian football tonight, m8!! and i must say, not bad. hell of alot better than arena football


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> almost, m8! and i dont hafta work saturday



I do have to work.. But who cares? It's the 4th of July holiday weekend!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight. party on, Garth!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVo_Y2wZ0Tw"]YouTube- One Is the Loneliest Number  for Three Dog Night  (lyrics and download)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o&feature=related"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6n_1moZtKJM"]I'll Go On Loving You[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- One Is the Loneliest Number  for Three Dog Night  (lyrics and download)



Damn Rustydude~~~ 3 dognight!!

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya snapperhead i was JUST about to post that


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

k im done for the nite. see ya!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ya snapperhead i was JUST about to post that





You was about to post what?????????????????????????????????   and who you calling snapper head????????????????? We use to have another guy around here that used that term.


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> You was about to post what?????????????????????????????????   and who you calling snapper head????????????????? We use to have another guy around here that used that term.



Snapper head! LOL what the hell is that?


----------



## pirate_girl

My only submission tonight..



Da WHO!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSEJT465vQ"]YouTube- KDST The Who Eminence Front[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

tsaw said:


> Snapper head! LOL what the hell is that?




I don't know, a fricken turtle for all I know.  Sushi used to use it all the time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the weekend is almost here! and IS here for some. i bet sawyerdude is dustin off his beer hat as i type this


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE66MPAO3Es"]YouTube- Deana Carter - We Danced Anyway[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzWOa8loCDI"]YouTube- Deana Carter - Did I Shave My Legs For This?[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plvBR02wDs"]YouTube- Dolly Parton -- Jolene[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO4wcNVbYOQ"]YouTube- Lynn Anderson -- Rose Garden[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc"]YouTube- Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billy Joe[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ivUOnnstpg"]YouTube- Harper Valley P.T.A. movie clip / singer  Jeannie C. Riley[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkovnss7sg"]YouTube- Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made For Walking (1966)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbEwUTjKwLU"]YouTube- Heather Alexander - Faerie Queen[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq5LiRoYCBo"]YouTube- Billy Holiday - Ain't Nobody's Business If I Do[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sarB0ni3B2Y"]YouTube- Just the two of us[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vacZwnV-aKw"]YouTube- Grover Washington Jr. "Ain't No Sunshine"[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQQCPrwKzdo"]YouTube- fats domino - blueberry hill[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah1cvL_ez-M"]YouTube- I Heard It Through The Grapevine_Gladys Knight & The Pips[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7a7rsjtPdQ"]YouTube- Tom T Hall - Sneaky Snake[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V68-lM5sLrU"]YouTube- Tom T Hall - The Year That Clayton Delaney Died[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Make you think of anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iblHlKzUlOI"]YouTube- Tom T Hall - The Monkey That Became President[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgaDhMg62jI"]YouTube- Old Dogs Children & Watermellon Wine[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, all!  and blueberry hill is great, baby!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some barroom regulars for me!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlJl1LfDP4"]YouTube- NEW YORK,NEW YORK- FRANK SINATRA[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62x-3uVxMLQ"]YouTube- DEAN MARTIN - Ain't That A Kick In The Head[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

I found Rusty's alter ego.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7F3gsSIKn4"]YouTube- Tom T Hall Randy The Raccoon[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSbyQIUkHXk"]YouTube- Tom T Hall How To Talk To A Little Baby Goat[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9TVutNFUd4"]YouTube- Tom T. Hall - Faster Horses[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice, apparently im a 'coon  good stuff, lobo!!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboSBga2A94"]YouTube- One Too Many Mornings - Johnny Cash & Waylon Jennings[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Three women were sitting at a bar talking about how loose they were , the first one said, "My boyfriend can fit his fist up there." 

The second one says, "My boyfriend can fit his arm up there." 

The third just laughed and slid down the bar stool.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKROpsJmgiI"]YouTube- Tennessee Stud[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Three women were sitting at a bar talking about how loose they were , the first one said, "My boyfriend can fit his fist up there."
> 
> The second one says, "My boyfriend can fit his arm up there."
> 
> The third just laughed and slid down the bar stool.




EEEWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nice, apparently im a 'coon  good stuff, lobo!!




Actually, was thinking of stay up all night and sleep till noon


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sounds good to me. finally have a saturday off work!!! ill be here with ya, m8!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcdnyy6751I"]YouTube- I Fought The Law[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A man walked into a bar and as he walked in he saw a sign on the wall that said

- Cheese Sandwich- $3.00
- Chicken Sandwich- $4.00
- Hand Job- $10.00

The man reached into his wallet and got out the proper amount of money as he was doing so he saw this beautiful blonde waitress and called her over. She walked up and said, "Sir, can I help you?"

The man said, "Why yes. Are you the one that does the hand jobs around here?" 

She said, "Why yes I am" , with a sly grin. 

The man looked up at her with a serious look, a slight grin, shaking his head, and said, "Well then darlin'...wash your hands and get me a cheese sandwich."


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im doin jokes tonight. ill let the rest of yall take care of the tunes


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g555DkvLESo"]YouTube- If Heaven Ain't A Lot Like Dixie[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW5UEW2kYvc"]YouTube- Alan Jackson - Chattahoochee[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im doin jerkoffs tonight. ill let the rest of yall take care of the tunes


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A dyslexic man walks into a bra


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Fixed it for you!


 
you bastard thats funny


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYxgDO5bCI"]YouTube- Simon And Garfunkel - The sound Of Silence Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ux3-a9RE1Q"]YouTube- Cover Of The Rolling Stone-Dr.Hook[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bor5z6RuQ4"]YouTube- I got stoned and I missed it[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome, lobo!!!!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg"]YouTube- Looking Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

lobo is on fire tonight~~


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk"]YouTube- Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys&feature=related"]YouTube- Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

10 things only women understand



10. Why it's good to have five pairs of black shoes.

9. The difference between cream, ivory, and off-white.

8. Crying can be fun.

7. FAT CLOTHES.

6. A salad, diet drink, and a hot fudge sundae make a balanced lunch.

5. Discovering a designer dress on the clearance rack can be considered a peak life experience.

4. The inaccuracy of every bathroom scale ever made.

3. A good man might be hard to find, but a good hairdresser is next to impossible.

2. Why a phone call between two women never lasts under ten minutes.

AND THE NUMBER ONE THING ONLY WOMEN UNDERSTAND:

1. OTHER WOMEN!

Send this on to all the women you are grateful to have as friends.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k&feature=related"]YouTube- Boston - Foreplay-Long time[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-2Of9aznxg"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival  "proud mary -Rollin' on a river"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wlwOcCRGDg&feature=related"]YouTube- Bad Company - Shooting Star[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrj5Kxdzouc"]YouTube- CCR - Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riSJaGFlquo"]YouTube- Rosanne Cash - 500 Miles[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZm7KQJT1o"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival - BAD MOON RISING[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C9lzkXcw9Q"]YouTube- Dr. Hook - Life Aint Easy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Sawyerdudes been down at the barber shop again

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNr1eZopzZ4"]YouTube- Ray Stevens - The Haircut Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

A man bumps into a Woman in a hotel lobby and as he does, his elbow goes 
into her breast. They are both quite startled. The man turns to her and 
says, Ma'am, if your heart is as soft as your breast, I know you'll forgive 
me." 

She replies, "If your dick is as hard as your elbow, I'm in room 221."


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg"]YouTube- Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6M7K-nNgHY"]YouTube- Smoking In The Boys Room[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZShVsRM_-c"]YouTube- Martian Boogie[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbGnspgy_8"]YouTube- The Flying Purple People Eater[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqzli5CqdFY"]Lonesome LA Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQxgv4QtKM8"]YouTube- Denis Leary - Coffee[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdDOd-Oq270"]YouTube- That's A Teenie Weenie![/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6VHHCrU1sI"]YouTube- Connie Francis - Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21StYbyqG4"]YouTube- Connie Francis - Que Sera Sera (What Ever Will Be, Will Be)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8"]YouTube- Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks  1974[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EGCwPXDR-0&NR=1"]YouTube- Denis Leary - Let Nature take its course[/ame]


and i love that last tune, lobo!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-L0NpaErkk"]YouTube- The Night Chicago Died[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncIWBN8lgT4"]YouTube- Indian Reservation[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbQl14tJIWM"]YouTube- Simply Red - Holding back the years[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8zksSKb9Zg"]YouTube- Duran Duran-Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff. well shower time. i will be back with more comedy!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxoWto09Oyg"]YouTube- Cher - Half Breed [HQ][/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI"]YouTube- Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x49_GyuKUJI"]YouTube- Indian Outlaw[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oef3nWrThBU"]YouTube- Reba McEntire- I'm Gonna Take That Mountain[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_K6Y-YGZUec"]YouTube- Reba McEntire-Fancy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clJb4zx0o1o"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival: Down On The Corner[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome stuff


----------



## loboloco

I have eclectic tastes glad ya'll enjoyed the music.  I'm gonna have to peel out for the night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, lobo. will see ya next time!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im done, as well. have a good night, folks.


----------



## Cowboy

A compilation of geetar solos by buckethead , Jimi Hendrix reincarnated IMO 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iw3TT0E0uwU&NR=1"]YouTube- Buckethead Best Live Solo[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Bucket head. Never knew or heard of him.
But damn good with a guitar !!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn straight
> 
> YouTube- Denis Leary - Coffee



HAA HA! Like it. You gotta see this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ClRW7nDxs"]YouTube- The Kid From Brooklyn Starbucks[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyer!!!! on beer 12


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8gj2byCWgw"]YouTube- Van Halen - I'll Wait[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its a Halen night tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my-gEdtsJ3Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Van Halen - Hot for Teacher[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Wait, I'll get back to the Halen in a minute lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uquXebuoFK4"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfAxdVRBMRY"]YouTube- Sophie B  Hawkins - Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sawyer!!!! on beer 12



Beer 17 here.. and I just ate a whole 14' pizza cept 2 pieces!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1YVQioYgxg"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- Dancing Days (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1KFb9w9azA"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- Good Times Bad Times (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb3irmtuylU"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- Communication Breakdown (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gObxSdrYnF4"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin- The Ocean (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]

Oh wait!! Van Halen!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_lwocmL9dQ"]YouTube- Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Beer 17 here.. and I just ate a whole 14' pizza cept 2 pieces!!!


 
you left 2 pieces??? wtf?!?!?!?!

untill you finish that whole damn pizza i give you this

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0"]YouTube- No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA"]YouTube- Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool, PG! havent heard that in a while

how bout this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube- Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am



Good on ya Lollie!!! Love it!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good on ya, Sawyerdude!!

enjoy this. i always do!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo"]YouTube- Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> cool, PG! havent heard that in a while
> 
> how bout this:
> 
> YouTube- Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond



damn!! takes me back to my teenage dope smoking days!


----------



## pirate_girl

Tony Joe White- Ice Cream Man 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhAuXiPgvx0"]YouTube- Tony Joe White - Icecream Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

beer 12 btw and thats all i got left, other that a few black n tans which are for special occasions


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> good on ya, Sawyerdude!!
> 
> enjoy this. i always do!
> 
> YouTube- Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)



like a lot! like this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5JkHBC5lDs"]YouTube- Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres some more GREAT STUFF
 i mena seriously. how the HELL can you NOT like this???
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE"]YouTube- Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> like a lot! like this:
> 
> YouTube- Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits




I love that one Tom. It makes me cry.

Love this one too. 

Down To The Waterline-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz1TlJGLzqs"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Down To The Waterline + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dire straites, eh?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ZEzWwKJnY"]YouTube- Dire Straits/Money For Nothing[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

TURN IT UP!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h__zgVz9fN4"]YouTube- Frankie goes to Hollywood - War[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My all time favourite Dire Straits tune.. yeah..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GAjbAIqhq8"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Wild West End + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcCS8AK6csg"]YouTube- Mr Roboto - Styx[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2TLAxTY9Xs"]YouTube- Frankie goes to hollywood Relax (Body Double)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> TURN IT UP!!
> 
> YouTube- Frankie goes to Hollywood - War







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bti7hbQcGc&feature=related"]YouTube- Rolling Stones Iraq- Gimme Shelter[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_FZVD5lsAw"]YouTube- Who are You[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeLEo318Yec&feature=related"]YouTube- The Who - Love Reign O'er Me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube- Rolling Stones Iraq- Gimme Shelter




Damn never been this drunk on here andnever had so much fun. 19 beers.. and 85 degrees and rockin ! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c01OpiCvoM"]YouTube- Frankie goes to hollywood - Welcome to the pleasuredome live[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh yeah
> 
> YouTube- Who are You



That is golden!!!!

Good find Rusty!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- The Who - Love Reign O'er Me



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzLky4U-xCg"]YouTube- The Who - The Real Me (Quadrophenia)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> That is golden!!!!
> 
> Good find Rusty!


 
you want golden,my dear?
  i leave you with this, and gnite

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZQLXs72Lo"]YouTube- The Who "Tommy"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

From Tommy.. Rain Champagne---  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8T1ZR98aEA"]YouTube- Ann-Margret, Rain Champagne (Tommy)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you want golden,my dear?
> i leave you with this, and gnite
> 
> YouTube- The Who "Tommy"



OMG, you read my mind!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight, and with that i make my leave. gnite all!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i may show up tomorrow with a burnt hand........... but as long as i show up


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FI2-L6l_G4"]YouTube- Quadrophenia  - The Who - Sea And Sand  -  (Check More Info)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyv_65o1HDY"]YouTube- Bargain - The Who[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

PG, you closed the night with the best one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great one, PG! id post that more often except i keep forgeting the name of the song


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T2Ao_xV9ew"]YouTube- Neil Young  & Crazy Horse  -   After The Gold Rush (Music)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Love it PG! Good for the day of independence as well.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzL4L_FpLvE"]YouTube- Largest July 4th Fireworks Display in America[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Is that in Boston?


----------



## pirate_girl

*T E D !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WWnJ9y0JBw"]YouTube- Ted Nugent-Free for all[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE45DCRzFOM"]YouTube- Ted Nugent - Star Spangled Banner Live[/ame]
*


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvBTOc0mTo"]YouTube- New World Sinner-U![/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> YouTube- New World Sinner-U!



Are you serious?

Oh well, to each his own.
Damn.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUBwjyhRweQ"]YouTube- QUEEN - Don't stop me now with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jack and Jill went up a hill to smoke some marijuana. 
Jack got high and dropped his fly and said, "Do ya wanna?" 

Jill said yes and dropped her dress and then they had some fun, 
but Jack forgot his condom, and now they have a son.


----------



## muleman RIP

And what did you name him?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RUSTY!


----------



## loboloco

Went fishing today.  Caught abt a half dozen bass and nearly forty bream.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmmm well come on over and ill fire up the grill, eh?


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us73YQtJ7TQ"]YouTube- fishing in the dark- nitty gritty dirt band[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdgVUqFFk44"]YouTube- dust on the bottle[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8&feature=related"]YouTube- My Girl[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2kxlZDOHeQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles-The Tears Of A Clown[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d8C4AIFgUg&feature=related"]YouTube- War -  Edwin Starr[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeJuUqDqY00&feature=related"]YouTube- Creedence Clearwater Revival: Lookin' Out My Back Door[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> YouTube- War - Edwin Starr


 




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-bA9FYB8HY"]YouTube- Jackie Chan Sings War![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

next step for the taurus

http://www.nflshop.com/product/inde...725.1152664&pageType=family&parentPage=family

then a hitch mounted grill, and we are ready to tailgate!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> next step for the taurus
> 
> http://www.nflshop.com/product/inde...725.1152664&pageType=family&parentPage=family
> 
> then a hitch mounted grill, and we are ready to tailgate!!!


Just can't wait to get your car egged can you!


----------



## tsaw

ok mullie.. time to get back the much better avatar


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahaha ok well i think my work here is done for the night. gonna kill off this beer, watch some king of the hill, and hit the sack. nite all


----------



## tsaw

Nite Rustydude.. r u gonna listen to some AM on one of them vintage radios?
(when u fall asleep)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok well im up for a bit yet now! lets party some more!!!

and i normally only listen to the ball game on those old radios. but you wait,, im going to start restoration on the '51 Philco console i have on the porch this weekend, i will be flooding my Vintage Radio thread with pics as it will be my first full on restoration. i want to get the radio working, and the other side is going to be a liquor cabinet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

quick shot of it. in a worse state right now, but i have a can of stain that will look great on her.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright im starting tonight off with something GOOD

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVd2TmtcBG0"]YouTube- TRAFFIC The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys 02 The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys PART 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sP9NYvN4BM&feature=related"]YouTube- TRAFFIC The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys 02  The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys PART 2[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8l75Oxf1U"]YouTube- Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OfpeVJiZIY"]YouTube- billy idol - Cradle Of Love - Greatest Hits[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySdRUWYJhsk"]YouTube- Shelly West- Jose Cuervo[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlHt_syoSE&feature=related"]YouTube- Rod Stewart - Do you think I'm sexy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IW-1Pha0KoE"]YouTube- Tracy Byrd ~ Watermelon crawl[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrjc_Ta_i-Q"]YouTube- Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgczlrYM4eI&feature=related"]YouTube- Rod Stewart-Young turks[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q"]YouTube- Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg84L84uop8"]YouTube- Cher - One Tin Soldier[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-RP8-UGvx4"]YouTube- kellys heroes tank[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxYC350nqRM"]YouTube- Burning Bridges - Kelly's Heroes[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i love gypsies tramp and theives!!!!








not sure why, tho, but i do!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok im sure ive posted this before but im doing it again. know why? because it kicks ass, thats why

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLKiMbC6s2k"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

but i know i havent posted this one

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37OyPr6ulcw&feature=related"]YouTube- pink floyd - comfortably numb - delicate sound of thunder[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or this

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqHBL1CIq_w"]YouTube- Pink Floyd "On The Turning Away" Live 1988 (DSOT Version)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdkt78YUvI8"]YouTube- Apocalypse Now Theme Music Song "I love the smell of napalm in the morning"  - The Singing Critic[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwhQM7yKH9Q"]YouTube- Donna Fargo- "Soldier Boy" (live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc&feature=related"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly[/ame]

and lets kick it up a bit, eh?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5_eWPCB4p4"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - DOA[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*WE MUST ALL WORSHIP THE RUSH*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHYt0BqSwno"]YouTube- Rush Animation Video YYZ[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-_fHpiTAQ"]YouTube- Arafel's Lament - Heather Alexander[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUNxqE_3N0c"]YouTube- Rush - Limelight (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ohhhh saawwyerrrr

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFGVDWc_5Q8&feature=fvst"]YouTube- Rush - Tom Sawyer - Live In Holand - HD[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMAumERmPO0&feature=related"]YouTube- Cartman Singing "Come Sail Away"[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcmOe2geZ4Q"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkloZKSnAvA"]YouTube- You Really Got Me - Sanjaya[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an1A1-tRN5A"]YouTube- CheeseBurger in Paradise[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cbX4DUACYU"]YouTube- MARGARITAVILLE[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU"]YouTube- Alan Jackson;Jimmy Buffett - It's Five O' Clock Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iccn512fEzE"]YouTube- Chris Ledoux - Cadillac Ranch[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that sanjaya dumbass annoys the shit outta me. his mouth is 2/3s of his damn head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im goin to bed now, byebye


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinderella~ Coming Home

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qG6o5N7oQ"]YouTube- Cinderella - Coming Home[/ame]

Love the harmonies on this.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mix3gmzPa0"]YouTube- Fats Domino - Blueberry Hill (From "Legends of Rock 'n' Roll")[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtlNlTHe-_0"]YouTube- Chantilly Lace-The Big Bopper-1958[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6owndpRu28"]YouTube- The Big Bopper -  Little Red Riding Hood[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSRYTqkIh_I"]YouTube- The Big Bopper - Pink Petticoats[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NMklxiE6xw"]YouTube- WHITE LIGHTNING The Big Bopper 1959 (Originalversion of the famous George Jones song !) Rockabilly[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VejztsaQEeQ"]YouTube- Elvis - Memphis Tennessee[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRIaKtYsiZw"]YouTube- Roll Over Beethoven by The Beatles - Stereo[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that sanjaya dumbass annoys the shit outta me. his mouth is 2/3s of his damn head



Oh Rustydude..  and I played that just for you.

I'll redeem my song choice with one you will like.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73sKNUa4M-E"]YouTube- Van Halen - Running with the Devil - Eruption - (In Stereo. Use &fmt=18 at end of URL)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok sawyer thats better


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7aGAIWe3uE"]YouTube- live and let die- paul mccartney[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AND ONE OF RUSTYS ALL TIME FAVORITES

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7D65IomNYY&feature=related"]YouTube- Paul McCartney- Band on the Run[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

another one

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR-ZAnil_Mw"]YouTube- The who - the seeker-1970[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygOaNo3M_Hw&feature=related"]YouTube- THE WHO "QUADROPHENIA Love Reign  O'er me"[/ame]

tsaw where are you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzLky4U-xCg&NR=1"]YouTube- The Who - The Real Me (Quadrophenia)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Luv the Who! who woulden't?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI"]YouTube- The Who - My Generation[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zufuNr1GBYI"]YouTube- The Who - Who Are You[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42YeDHaUOvA"]YouTube- Carole King   I feel the earth  move lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One of the best relationship songs 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXRExocnpUw"]YouTube- The Rolling Stones - Angie - w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> One of the best relationship songs
> 
> 
> YouTube- The Rolling Stones - Angie - w/ lyrics




Only if your heart is broken..


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zAoICOqpEo"]YouTube- Last Dirty Deal - Coco Montoya[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So where is Rusty at? Time to get an early jump on the weekend!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU"]YouTube- The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTgLQgpwRvQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=related"]YouTube- Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im here. and good stuff, Froghead. gotta kick it with a buddy after work, then ill be back


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI&feature=related"]YouTube- Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY&feature=related"]YouTube- Pure Prairie League -Amie (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

T.G.I.FRICKIN.F.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so rustys pissed off over a couple things tonight, so its time to listen to something LOUD
CRANKITUPPPPPPPPPPP
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb1NaqB_thg"]YouTube- Shinedown - Sound Of Madness With Lyrics[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

some more heavy hittin shit tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzV3x9vGmGw"]YouTube- Chevelle The Red With Lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtvfoRq-55g&feature=related"]YouTube- Jars By Chevelle *Lyrics*[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qhry7ufxno&feature=related"]YouTube- Rise against - Savior[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Glad it's Friday !! Was a long week for only a 4 day week. 

Time to Rock!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doHoE156RAo"]YouTube- AC/DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty is bummed out! He caught the dog killing his last beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im here dammit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHgFJEJgUrg"]YouTube- Bullet For My Valentine - Your Betrayal[/ame]

SAWYER! WHERE ARE YOU??


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3wXkv1VW54"]YouTube- AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY"]YouTube- AC/DC - Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMUgmU_Hsjc"]YouTube- AC/DC - For Those About To Rock[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doHoE156RAo"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Up all night and slep all day!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JJXy2pKy7A"]YouTube- Slaughter - Up All Night[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you wanna git into the 80s? son  you have just lost a HUGE battle with Rusty! :clap"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7SUMWTNyRQ"]YouTube- Ratt - Lay It Down[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ratt rules! and my favorite is this 80's video..
posted here before... but WORTH a repeat:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M60rLoCbbo"]YouTube- RATT - Round and Round (HD music video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah but here's this


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7SUMWTNyRQ"]YouTube- Ratt - Lay It Down[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok gotta work on the lovely lady's car tomorow. i'm headin to bed, take care, all!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- AC/DC - For Those About To Rock



That's a good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, seems there was some angry, drunken rockin' tonight.. no? lol


----------



## muleman RIP

The dog drank more than Rusty!


----------



## tsaw

Party on peeps

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHc-yIAPbg"]YouTube- Billy Squier - The Stroke[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c"]YouTube- Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10X3zJpMDMo"]YouTube- "I Can't Drive 55" -Sammy Hagar [HD][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Got to luv Jimi!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyOvoq7WbDA"]YouTube- Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, man!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qzsYdbl3Yw"]YouTube- David Bowie- Modern Love[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK1Vrur_ewM"]YouTube- George Strait & Allan Jackson-Murder on Music Row[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

2 from Sheryl Crow..

The first is my fav.. the second was found and loaded on youtube for me by Jeff/BamsBBQ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmIlUKo4dQc"]YouTube- Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4lmKBCZn-M"]YouTube- Sheryl Crow - Wild Horses[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJFNEVd1ucc"]YouTube- I can still make Cheyenne- George Strait[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9PwWkV4HQ4"]YouTube- Alan Jackson - Where Were You (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inrEPapTtMM"]YouTube- Joe Jackson Steppin Out HD[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScG0ilS0dgI"]YouTube- Take It Easy-The Eagles (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> YouTube- Joe Jackson Steppin Out HD


 
alright, mule! 
the most classic elevator song ever!!! 

and i actually do like this song, too!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914"]YouTube- A-Ha - Take On Me (Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvarPF5zlUA"]YouTube- All the Way from Memphis Mott the Hoople[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Iy2Jw4DVk"]YouTube- John Mellencamp Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> YouTube- A-Ha - Take On Me (Video)


 
oh yeah?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ4S-UiNmzo"]YouTube- Reel Big Fish - Take on Me[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lx52sBLtKI"]YouTube- Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Q7cP3ij5g"]YouTube- Signs[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU0fKHAY"]YouTube- Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ"]YouTube- John Denver - Country Roads[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube- Reel Big Fish - Take on Me




Damn.. oh dam.


----------



## pirate_girl

George and Eric.. awesome!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wwIHMorvw0"]YouTube- George Harrison & Eric Clapton - Something Hiroshima[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oXymWz6i6I"]YouTube- Crystal Gayle - Talking In Your Sleep[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

13th beer ans 5 left! good shit PG and gang!!

This hasn't been posted yet.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw"]YouTube- Queen - Under Pressure[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i think im gonna go lay down... im damn tired


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM"]YouTube- Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo2Aypi0R2c"]YouTube- Burnin' For You - Blue Oyster Cult[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Songs great , Hicktown by Jason Aldean & the vid aint bad if your into trucks ,tractors & muddin . 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBo1qpxA62A&NR=1"]YouTube- muddin video[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6nygPJMNBU&feature=channel"]YouTube- Gretchen Wilson - California Girls[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82dDnv9zeLs&NR=1"]YouTube- Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good ones Cowboy! She sings great.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Good ones Cowboy! She sings great.


 

Yep a real down home country girl that has talent , Perty easy on the eye,s as well .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

at work they have told me this song is my theme song 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6EbLm4Q1s"]YouTube- Pretty Good At Drinkin' Beer - Billy Currington[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMVsnxcuDWE"]YouTube- beverly hills cop: the heat is on![/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JfMCBh1sJQ"]YouTube- Eddie Murphy delerious ice cream skit[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ntCcf9Ewk"]YouTube- Gary Lewis & The Playboys - She's Just My Style[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8"]YouTube- The Guess Who - Undun[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfwFpRnOeGg"]YouTube- The Zombies - Time of the Season (HD) (MolotovTV)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

​ 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g--Vlij1X1Y"]YouTube- The Beatles-We Can Work It Out[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWYJdkEXZpU"]YouTube- The Beatles - Revolution 0.5[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf2S7kKLtEQ"]YouTube- The Beatles - Hello Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

John Denver 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkNugqMMwxU"]YouTube- Fly Away by John Denver[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSPLSo3U46Q"]YouTube- The Wayward Wind - Gogi Grant[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUb9jTdLUu0"]YouTube- Johnny Tillotson - Poetry In Motion[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Got my beer and cigs - and ready to celebrate the power back on after 30 sum hours sitting in the dark!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I2gmT3rarY"]YouTube- Rush - Xanadu[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah, and a hell of a song to come in on, m8


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcCS8AK6csg"]YouTube- Mr Roboto - Styx[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Good follow up! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0Pi4wC8Hk"]YouTube- Herbie Hancock - Rockit[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0"]YouTube- Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> YouTube- Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


 
ya know what? i LOVE Peter Gabriel

one of my all time favorite tunes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics[/ame]



and

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v5d3WHVQFY"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBbJ_l0Tb4"]YouTube- Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-XldXGxqDk"]YouTube- Toto- Africa (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey sawyerdude, think we can get this to 2000 posts by the end of the weekend?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kOabkO6WF4&NR=1"]YouTube- Toto - Rosanna (Subtitled)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfzUv09nIH4&feature=related"]YouTube- Toto - Hold the line (High Quality)  -  With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF022sp4Vqo"]YouTube- Jefferson Starship - Jane[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Got one note worthy here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JryQXilMj4"]YouTube- Santana - Soul Sacrifice (Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Another classic never posted here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PECk9A-07Pw"]YouTube- The Doors - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah. Santana rules. yup. no doubt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

alright m8. im tonin down for the evening. i have 7 Keystone Ice's and some schnapps left for tomorow night. you in?????


----------



## tsaw

U know it!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aENJoceTXA"]YouTube- Tim McGraw- Where The Green Grass Grows[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good. i shall leave you with this



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ICup8O_1M"]YouTube- The Monkees - Pleasant Valley Sunday[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing&feature=related"]YouTube- The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Jefferson Starship - Jane


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one, eh, pg?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE"]YouTube- "Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that tune rules, pg


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a great one PG. Waiting to get blowed off as we have a little severe storm rolling through and then it should clear the rest of the day. Rumbling pretty hard and close right now. Got to haul some stuff for a neighbor but it will have to wait as it is furniture and we don't want it wet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, that weather was north of here last night, but missed us.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i guess its gonna miss us.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tv is going in and out so the hard rain is coming any time now. Should be over by noon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's Rusty, playing good samaritan at the beach.
See how innocent he is? A fine lad is he.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lol thanks, pg


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Here's Rusty, playing good samaritan at the beach.
> See how innocent he is? A fine lad is he.
> 
> View attachment 46410


What! cause he loaned her HIS wardrobe?


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8&feature=related"]Chuck Berry[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emvVDC1-bwI&feature=related"]Hey Girl[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk57K4OGrAg"]Come and Get It[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Hello hansom Murph...i have a bad finger......everyone says it's bad what it does


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok so i think tonight we should post some stuff that hasnt been heard by anoyone in a long time

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVTYZ1O8eZ0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- GOLDEN COUNTRY[/ame]#!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFqXFE8OSG4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Journey-Stone In Love[/ame]#!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRvVYR7MOX8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Triumph - Say Goodbye[/ame]#!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnKlfDHle7Y&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Star[/ame]#!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK_d8WfNyfA"]YouTube- Thin lizzy - Whiskey in the Jar | Full Version | With Lyrics[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCh31dGzO9c"]YouTube- Puff The Magic Dragon ... Peter, Paul and Mary (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNf3eHJGe70&playnext_from=TL&videos=e2GAaejjbGo&feature=grec_index"]YouTube- Cal Smith -- Lord Knows I'm Drinkin'[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcJD1Wruf1Q"]YouTube- George Thorogood & The Destroyers - I Drink Alone[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjZCtMg_j04&feature=related"]YouTube- George Thorogood - Ride on Josephine (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfAv8yAaHps"]YouTube- The Viscounts / Harlem Nocturne[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMN was he ever great

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33nTnawq6jk&feature=related"]YouTube- Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher (1942)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Feq_Nt3nM&feature=related"]YouTube- Big Joe Turner - Shake, Rattle & Roll[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7o9g7QOjIo"]YouTube- BILL HALEY & THE COMETS - Razzle Dazzle[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

After 2 days of coming home from work and no power, Today is a REAL TGIFF~~~

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7a7rsjtPdQ"]YouTube- Tom T Hall - Sneaky Snake[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

there he is!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9TVutNFUd4"]YouTube- Tom T. Hall - Faster Horses[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> there he is!!!



Yup.. Sawyerdude is in da house!
Got lots of catching up to do.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah ya do!!! fook im already buzzed and i had only a couple drinks. seems i tend to make tham a bit strong.........


































...........


----------



## tsaw

How can u not like this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=414O0fPgyMg"]YouTube- Drink and Fight Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sQE4CCAnCk&playnext_from=TL&videos=IBAkOSREdZE&feature=grec_index"]YouTube- David Bowie - Queen Bitch (Dublin 1997)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> How can u not like this?
> 
> YouTube- Drink and Fight Music Video


 
i dont know how you find this shit






























but i love it!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey Sawyerdude, you wouldnt happen to be irish, would ya? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQiFIxTR6b0&feature=related"]YouTube- Family Guy - Drunken Irish Dad Fast Version[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my head hurts 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hB77iRdXpo"]YouTube- It's The End of the World as we Know it Sped Up[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One Kewl video - and not a bad tune too.\

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE"]YouTube- Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mEbVJxsMQM"]YouTube- Hole - Doll Parts[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs"]YouTube- U2 - Bloody Sunday[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iem5TUVxpQI"]YouTube- The Who- Summertime Blues[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey sawyerude, if yu dont crank this up i shall disown you 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH5SFemG8CI"]YouTube- FOO FIGHTERS-BAKER STREET [cover] (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey sawyerude, if yu dont crank this up i shall disown you
> 
> YouTube- FOO FIGHTERS-BAKER STREET [cover] (lyrics)



Never heard that version. Good one!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnMrhFR8jNA"]YouTube- Boston - Smokin'[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Out of beer and have 2 work tomorrow - leave u with a rockin fukin song!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwB6bjzaz5o"]YouTube- ACDC TNT music video[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3ov78kAMNg"]Bakers Street.[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

of course the original is best, murphman! thank for posting it, as i forgot to


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjYKqrf8fuI"]YouTube- Billy Joel - Movin' Out (Music Video) (w/Lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eAQa4MOGkE"]YouTube- Billy Joel - It's Still Rock And Roll To Me[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEea624OBzM&NR=1"]YouTube- Billy Joel - Big Shot[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW-3IIad2Eo"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - There You Go[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpI9A9fxRH4"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Wanted Man (San Quentin)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zgja26eNeY"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - San Quentin (Live from Prison)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbPUzhWeeI"]YouTube- The Doors - Riders on the storm[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdIqd2YDKVE"]YouTube- The Doors - People are strange (Live)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHDOEtfm7ik"]YouTube- The Doors - Moonlight Drive -Album Strange Days 1967 (A Blues Tribute by CMH BLUES)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcRGzjE_xcA"]YouTube- The Doors - Strange Days[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwLiH8bWFdM"]YouTube- Scary scene in "The Birds"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5dTUObT9AU"]YouTube- Rudolph the Red nose Reindeer: sung by Bob Dillon[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSqYAbBFhzc"]YouTube- Prince - 1999[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdUE8o3OjWg"]YouTube- U2 - Vertigo[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n3qLhnAM7Y&feature=related"]YouTube- The Offspring-Gone Away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sean Lennon -Dear Prudence 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrigJsjbXRM"]YouTube- Sean Lennon - Dear Prudence[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Salt Water - Julian Lennon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Wb9zTsHVs"]YouTube- Saltwater- by Julian Lennon Visual Interpretation[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Seems Rusty has punked out on us! Maybe Lithium put the law down and he had to do what she wanted for a change...


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like Tsaw/Jerry Lewis and former Lollie lover did too.. haha


----------



## muleman RIP

I will hang for a little while but have been up since 4 am.


----------



## tsaw

Ok..  so I passed out early last night. 

Back at it on this fine Sunday evening

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit-[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0UcQDUR-fU"]YouTube- The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Grace was a real cutie back then. Saw a bio on her a few months back. Wild ass stories she had to tell.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hVYb06n_B8"]YouTube- Bruce Springsteen - Because The Night[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbPJ3Q9Tfbs"]YouTube- TOM. T HALL - "BACK WHEN GAS WAS THIRTY CENTS A GALLON"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxBtRyOyhzA"]YouTube- GEORGE JONES - A GOOD OLD FASHIONED CRY[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET_P-RAH7FA"]YouTube- David Wills ~ There's a Song On the Jukebox[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpiYgFi42PM"]YouTube- Johnny Russell ~ Rednecks, White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-e8Nzn2GR0"]YouTube- Kenny Price ~ The Sheriff of Boone County[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rr3VGhkOEY"]YouTube- Red Sovine ~ Don't Let My Glass Run Dry[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuOxdvVRM8s"]YouTube- Red Sovine - Six Days On The Road[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4pAwosnIQE"]YouTube- johnny cash cadillac song video[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROK6Y7ynQww"]Roger Whitakker[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ONBQIj89qU"]YouTube- Hey Porter by Johnny Cash[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

thcri said:


> Roger Whitakker



Forgot that song existed. Haven't heard it in years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2aJxkmDwBI"]YouTube- Connie Francis - Stupid cupid (1959)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDN4L7cAQf0"]YouTube- Gene Pitney - (The Man Who Shot) Liiberty Valance[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAA_LUCb0QE"]YouTube- Conway Twitty - Rainy Night In Georgia ft. Sam Moore[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfkpu6749w"]YouTube- John Mellencamp - Pink Houses[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNzRzZhR2Y"]YouTube- John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0"]YouTube- The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96HqPpjI3UY"]YouTube- Osmonds One Bad Apple Live[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-B0WCBz2mg"]YouTube- i think i love you- david cassidy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKCGBv65w_M"]YouTube- Kelly Clarkson Breakaway (With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmUBPzI52V4"]YouTube- Come Back to Me-David Cook[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DODffekdGcY"]YouTube- Already Gone - Kelly Clarkson and David Cook[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMUFhfp46zc"]YouTube- Chris Daughtry - Home[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25ORRgLxdA"]YouTube- Shinedown - Second Chance[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE"]YouTube- Rob Thomas - "Someday"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffej15-Dgl0"]YouTube- Uncle Kracker - Smile[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

me and my one man army got this to 1900 posts!

Now come on you slackers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcCw1ggftuQ"]YouTube- Flo Rida - Right Round [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCvJdB1I33k"]YouTube- Gordon Lightfoot-Affair On 8th Avenue (Original)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyTUF5gP2KE"]YouTube- Matthews Southern Comfort - Woodstock[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here ya be, sawyerdude!!!!!

bask in its glory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og8cHhNVKz4"]YouTube- The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird (The Bird Is The Word)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty gave me the bird.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL4ia37G4Uw"]YouTube- Have a Cigar - Pink Floyd (Lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9i9GAX9IBU&feature=related"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - Have A Cigar (Pink Floyd Cover)[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTgAiQvdWOE&feature=related"]YouTube- Primus - Have A Cigar[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHtVaSmK38s"]YouTube- Quadrophenia "The  Punk And The Godfather-The Who[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Damn. quiet last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's because you weren't here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL i was for an hour waiting on sawyer to get his ass in gear  finally gave up


----------



## Galvatron

I did have a Ham radio.....added to bread and mustard and hence no radio


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> I did have a Ham radio.....added to bread and mustard and hence no radio


You goon


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> LOL i was for an hour waiting on sawyer to get his ass in gear  finally gave up



Just think your grill could have been back up and working in that hour.


----------



## muleman RIP

No way! he would have had to put down his beer to work on the grill!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it was too humid. i may go back at it tonight. its in real rough shape. the middle burner wont light, and thats the one i normally use. plus it is gunked up somethin fierce


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwT9ltDBG14"]YouTube- The Romantics - Talking In Your Sleep[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfvvPwP4brQ"]YouTube- David Bowie - Modern Love[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieWDRcWN4JA"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit, we alot closer than i thought we were!!! lets hit 2000, sawyerdude!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh6KaRaABVs&feature=related"]YouTube- Kashmir Backwards[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMMtdVQLTpE"]YouTube- Louis Armstrong - When The Saints Go Marching In - 1959[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shit, we alot closer than i thought we were!!! lets hit 2000, sawyerdude!!!
> 
> YouTube- Kashmir Backwards




Looks doable! BUT WE NEED SOME HELP!!!
Come on lurkers!! Join in!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-kn0JG5p4"]YouTube- I'd rather have a bottle in front of me (than a frontal lobotomy)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Jh4KjPP-o&feature=related"]YouTube- Kingston Trio - Greenback Dollar[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoRa-S8mckI&feature=related"]YouTube- Cherokee People, Cherokee Pride[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMll6TNnTs4&feature=related"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky (Live - 1987)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129uSUEN-8w&feature=related"]YouTube- Lucky Man by Emerson, Lake and Palmer[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYDzVklFQRk&feature=related"]YouTube- Yes - All good people 1971[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfM6nRVBvGs&feature=related"]YouTube- Allman Brothers - Jessica[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywiRLhRKtY&feature=related"]YouTube- Marshall Tucker Band Heard It In A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAVhKjsImeI&feature=related"]YouTube- Born On The Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mV_5-bRPo&feature=related"]YouTube- Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0&feature=related"]YouTube- Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng&feature=related"]YouTube- JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7jr9WBDVXQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin'[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Good going Muleman!
Now where the hell is Rusty doing his part?

Oh never mind..


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMyaTJF_pLg&feature=related"]YouTube- Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias - 4-27-77[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djVGhqvl_8A"]YouTube- Rush - Red Barchetta ( Exit Stage Left )[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

He wimped out on us ...Again. Just can't hang with old pro's!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoQ3GkH4Zc&feature=related"]YouTube- Grateful Dead : Uncle John's Band @ Radio City 10-31-80[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcWVL4B-4pI&feature=related"]YouTube- Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HohpvGeLw70&feature=related"]YouTube- Rupert Holmes - Escape / The Pina Colada Song (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngmakCXGe7M&feature=related"]YouTube- Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Live '87)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFM0pYyUcY"]YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra - Livin' Thing (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4&feature=related"]YouTube- Cat Stevens - Moonshadow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Live '87)




Oh shit!! Nice addition to the line up


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLNR4xfh1Qc"]YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra - Roll Over Beethoven[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBK5tC1mlk&feature=related"]YouTube- Rod Stewart - Rhythm of my Heart[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGEoR1f5aRc&feature=related"]YouTube- Rod Stewart-Have I told you lately[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Love ELO!


----------



## tsaw

In a bit Lollie will join in - and we will make the 2 k mark. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykCYwhfdMs"]YouTube- Chuck Berry - Roll over Beethoven 1972 live[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ&feature=related"]YouTube- UP WHERE WE BELONG : JOE COCKER AND JENNIFER WARNES[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

She is a great one to party with. And she knows how to hang, unlike the KIDS that waste away early!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc&feature=related"]YouTube- We've got tonight[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ArZEFwRsY&feature=related"]YouTube- Donna Summer - Love To Love You Baby(1975)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lidFipyLG8k"]YouTube- Jerry Lee Lewis Great Balls of Fire - Rock[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rpn_7OMV0c"]YouTube- Elvis Presley "Jail House Rock" video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbbRkHazUIg&feature=related"]YouTube- The Ronettes - Baby, I Love You (HQ link below)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEiiLZdA3Sg"]YouTube- BILL HALEY & COMETS - SEE YOU LATER ALLIGATOR[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE_jOD2Fxvs&feature=related"]YouTube- Then He Kissed Me - The Crystals[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoRWaNsnAnA&feature=related"]YouTube- Del Shannon - Runaway[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypv1lZlW1WY&feature=related"]YouTube- THE SEARCHERS-  " NEEDLES AND PINS "[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t61oJT-d900"]YouTube- Fats Domino shake　rattle & roll[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6l4i-zA_Q&feature=related"]YouTube- I Go to Pieces -  Peter & Gordon[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

God life was great when this song was out. Young love,no worries and everyone was having fun.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY&feature=related"]YouTube- The Seekers - I'll never find another you (1968)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc&feature=related"]YouTube- We Five- You Were On My Mind 1965[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Del Shannon - Runaway



Damn ! I forgot that song existed! Thanks for pulling it out of the dusty file cabinet


----------



## muleman RIP

The only "muslims" I ever liked!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHF558u6Q_8&feature=related"]YouTube- SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOS[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB0oNjb_E4s"]YouTube- Fats Domino - Kansas City[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag&feature=related"]YouTube- Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&feature=related"]YouTube- Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A&feature=related"]YouTube- Toto - Africa[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> The only "muslims" I ever liked!
> YouTube- SAM THE SHAM AND THE PHARAOS




A joke I made up:
Q Why do muslims wear a diaper on there head?
A Because they are full of shit.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Brlp57fZ6A&feature=related"]YouTube- Lido Shuffle - Boz Scaggs (feat Jeff ,Mike & Steve Porcaro)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Muleman!! keep on keeping on!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i---X5cITl4"]YouTube- The Drinking Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is one for PG. Hope she gets here soon.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZs9SkiOZs&feature=related"]YouTube- Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss - Whiskey Lullaby (live)[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Last Call


----------



## muleman RIP

Have to finish listening to this one. Love Allison. Saw her years ago at a bluegrass jam. She is the real deal.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEu1t4oeR7E&feature=related"]YouTube- Alabama - "The Closer You Get" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpNdMIAnKko&feature=related"]YouTube- Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly With His Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

RIP Patrick!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUxxTYFf-6E&feature=related"]YouTube- Dirty Dancing-HUNGRY EYES[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Killing me softly.   Dam I  hated that song when I was young.  Today I like it.  Thanks Mule


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o24dxeqYKgg&feature=related"]YouTube- George Benson singing "In Your Eyes"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Killing me softly.   Dam I  hated that song when I was young.  Today I like it.  Thanks Mule


It is called appreciation with maturity! Or getting old and slowing down enough to savor it.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts&feature=related"]YouTube- Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_e0RmoHb0Y"]YouTube- Beer Run[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

We have a bluegrass festival coming up in 3 weeks. Gonna have to take my wife and kick back like we used to years back. Have not seen live music since Willie Nelson so we are due.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbZDjnWtK1A&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A&feature=related"]YouTube- Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgpcwYooLO0&feature=related"]YouTube- Bryan Adams - Summer Of 69 Live[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo&feature=channel"]YouTube- Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGC003Xz3CY&feature=related"]YouTube- Whitney Houston[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Cyndi Lauper "True Colors"



Cyndi Lauper...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5UCUusl9jo"]YouTube- Cyndi Lauper - Into The Nightlife[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KjpyHX7X-o&feature=related"]YouTube- Whitney Houston - Greatest love of all[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AwUpiRprN4&feature=related"]YouTube- How Can I Suppose To Live Without You Kenny G & Michael Bolt[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpkitLUbeEg"]YouTube- Heart - Barracuda (1977)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uvr3dmptvg&feature=related"]YouTube- Heart - Magic Man[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al9WmowJ3bQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Peter Frampton - Show Me the Way[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4QkTvK2OEw&feature=related"]YouTube- Journey - Lights[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN5budEW6u8"]YouTube- Man Fights 6 People In Street Fights[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsCyC1dZiN8"]YouTube- Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Fitting that Tull's song is number 2000 post! This is 2001 a space odyssey!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78BivgombIE"]YouTube- YES - TEMPUS FUGIT[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh yea !! Congrats Muleman! What a perfect 2000 post winner!

Poor Rusty missed out on a milestone.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> RIP Patrick!
> YouTube- Dirty Dancing-HUNGRY EYES




Yep, I sure do miss him.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pNpR6KGLEk"]YouTube- Dirty Dancing "She's like the wind"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I had that one picked first. Changed to hungry eyes. He left us much too young.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1_I2_SItqc"]YouTube- Kevin Skinner's - if tomorrow never comes Audition America's Got Talent[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> YouTube- Kevin Skinner's - if tomorrow never comes Audition America's Got Talent



That song breaks my heart.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff folks. the lil lady took over the comp last night and i let her have it, due to the fact that one of her kitties needs to be put to sleep due to illness. so sorry i missed out on the 2000 but you guys rock gettin this there!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I hope you are happy! I stayed at it till 1 am and got back up at 5:15. No rest filling in for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well I hope you are happy! I stayed at it till 1 am and got back up at 5:15. No rest filling in for you!


 
my job here isnt an easy one, m8!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s"]YouTube- Abba - Dancing Queen[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Are you kidding me? I eat more bacon than that for a midnight snack.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgmgQx8MLqs"]YouTube- Huge Bacon Eating Contest In Boston[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok and let me ask WHY THE HELL DID NOBODY TELL ME THERE WAS BACON EATING CONTESTS???????????????????????? SHIT I SHOULD BE A MILLIONAIRE BY NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok and let me ask WHY THE HELL DID NOBODY TELL ME THERE WAS BACON EATING CONTESTS???????????????????????? SHIT I SHOULD BE A MILLIONAIRE BY NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There is a bacon eating contest?

Where?!?

Anyway...

Love this song.. never get tired of it.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNpQmlsnIwE"]YouTube- The Church - Under The Milky Way[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Everyone is going to party!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUzd9KyIDrM"]YouTube- System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B.[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Everyone is going to party!



Fail! 
PG posting in an empty partay thread..
Hmmm.. lemme see now.....


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vl2ss9ouVY"]YouTube- Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (1974 Studio Rehearsal)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bohKixLt8"]YouTube- You're Going Down - Sick Puppies[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gonna hit the Legion and shoot some pool tonight. just slept the whole damn evening away. at least i got some stuff done this morning. ill pop in when i get home and see if Sawyer is still awake


----------



## muleman RIP

Some of us will be getting things done while you are out tippling! Hot tub is beckoning!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> gonna hit the Legion and shoot some pool tonight. just slept the whole damn evening away. at least i got some stuff done this morning. ill pop in when i get home and see if Sawyer is still awake



Will be here. Might be passed out.. but will be here


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4j_9IQ6wzk"]YouTube- The Bellamy Brothers - Jalapenos[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> YouTube- The Bellamy Brothers - Jalapenos



Rusty is sooo right! I was worried that this thread might piss out and fizzle/  He profoundly said: "It is a never ending party thread. It might be bare at times - but it's never ending." Or something close to that. 
And he is right. Ironman to the rescue.. keeping the party going!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOpgL4mqEis"]YouTube- Buck Owens & His Buckaroos - Act Naturally [Live] - 1966[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfsOwJ24BJE"]YouTube- The Catholic Girls "You Let Me down"  Kick ass rock & roll[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

know what, dammit? this is a good song. really listen to the lyrics. this is my song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5-yKhDd64s"]YouTube- Eminem - Not Afraid[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Yep.. I'[m LOL with this... 
I'm a nut.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcELyKkOAak"]YouTube- The Three Stooges pull a tooth out[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJHbJfv_PUQ"]YouTube- Smashing Pumpkins Freak + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=936oRZXcAsw"]YouTube- Blur - Song 2 with lyrics (Whoo Hoo)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlAHZURxRjY&feature=avmsc2"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVx88gqVYuE"]YouTube- Breaking Benjamin - Lights Out ( Full Song From Dear Agony / Lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U631FGnXDXY"]YouTube- Cage The Elephant - Ain't No Rest For The Wicked[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> know what, dammit? this is a good song. really listen to the lyrics. this is my song
> 
> YouTube- Eminem - Not Afraid



um Eminem? Hello/ I tried to tell you that was good music.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6uyy2DPk6Q"]YouTube- Eminem - My dads gone crazy (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> um Eminem? Hello/ I tried to tell you that was good music.
> 
> YouTube- Eminem - My dads gone crazy (Lyrics)


 

yeah i kno. but certain stuff for me...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgT1AidzRWM&feature=avmsc2"]YouTube- Eminem - Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Yea you rock

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CxM7a6CbyI"]YouTube- Amazing Hypnosis Makes You High[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fuck my head hurts now. thanks you sumbitch


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2E_RSJAhYU"]YouTube- The Tears Of A Clown[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqnpeG--bkU"]YouTube- Billy Joel - Only the Good Die Young[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- The Tears Of A Clown




Oh wow 

I forgot that song existed!!! Thanks bud!!!
Haven't heard - or thought about that in what - 25 years perhaps? You just made some long lost forgotten brain cells re-connect. Amazing!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ce7FWOAM8"]YouTube- Supremes - Stoned Love.avi[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well m8 i got one more beer to finish then its to bed for the rustydude


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GveM_95x56k"]YouTube- The Jacksons Variety Show 1977 "Never Can Say Goodbye"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well m8 i got one more beer to finish then its to bed for the rustydude



SAME HERE@ 1 left out of an 18 pack!!

I started at 12:30 yesturday.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im done. nite folks. 230am and i am ready to crash.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it is 6 am! wake up and get this thing going! Damn kids out all night ,sleep all day!!


----------



## tsaw

I slept till Noon.. and proud of it! Sunday is the only day of the week to sleep in.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifd7b4a8AKk"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Dont Take Your Guns To Town[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty had a little rain today. I told him to precoat the GRILL with soap so it would get clean.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPwjYZC7f5g"]YouTube- A Week In A County Jail[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_21p14TAXM"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Big River[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmxB2BwVufA"]YouTube- Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky (From "Live At Montreux" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

as a matter of fickity-fact, muley, the middle burnin DID light the other day! im gonna hit it with a hamsteak tonight  and see what happens


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQLcgDT1aNQ"]YouTube- Eminem - 25 To Life (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and now to the other side of the spectrum


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI&feature=grec_index&videos=4Ps1SM_FGOI"]YouTube- Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5RtHZpnGko"]YouTube- If You Dont Know Me By Now   Harold Melvin   The Blue Notes[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgSbNWl8m6Y&feature=related"]YouTube- percy sledge-if loving you is wrong-1986-[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

am i the only one here???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ7j_3L3Bhc&feature=related"]YouTube- Percy Sledge sings "Whiter Shade of Pale"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Percy sledge was a good one I have not heard in a long time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Percy Sledge is a very understated master. alot of people criticize his voice. i think its perfect for the style of music he sings. or sang, anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lazdg-eqmQ"]YouTube- Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin (extended version)[/ame]


----------



## mhend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkMvk-5hhA"]YouTube- Dave Matthews Band - #27 (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin (extended version)




Good one Rusty.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZWBw_gupXE"]YouTube- The Alan Parsons Project- Games People Play[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi mhend!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

an hey sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my man, how ya be???????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mhend

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hi mhend!!


 

Hiya!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how ya be?

i think i just diffused someone from stealing some stuff from the business across the street from my house tonight. NOBODY wants to deal with a Rusty thats been drinkin


----------



## mhend

I'm good!  Here's some Pink - not usually a fan, but this is pretty awesome.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U"]YouTube- P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> an hey sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my man, how ya be???????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????



I'm Gooooood!!!! I worked till 6:00 tonight, cuz I mowed the grass at the store. I jumped on the Toro Time Cutter z - and had to park it. It was in for axle seal replacement - and had to park it. Was leaving a strip of hydro fluid in the grass. Then I jumped on an Old Montgomery Ward 5 speed manual piece of shit in for a new throttle cable. It was 90 degrees.. but I didn't care.. I knew I'd have plenty of beer to drink and plenty of good party music to listen to on here


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> how ya be?
> 
> i think i just diffused someone from stealing some stuff from the business across the street from my house tonight. NOBODY wants to deal with a Rusty thats been drinkin



What the hell happend?? and what did you do?
Sounds like you are a hero


----------



## muleman RIP

He told them he had been drinking and if they did not clear out he was gonna pee on their leg!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY"]YouTube- Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube- Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home



Oh yea!! There are many good ones not yet posted.. and you nailed one!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB0SlmwWSuw"]YouTube- Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why.mp4 (Subtitulada)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> What the hell happend?? and what did you do?
> Sounds like you are a hero


 
NAH i just went over and the noise stopped. then i started to walk away and it began again, then i turned around and it stopped. i went over and didnt see anybody so i assume they snuck around the back. it was dark, i wouldnt have seen them. in hindsight it was probably a rather dumb idea..



muleman said:


> He told them he had been drinking and if they did not clear out he was gonna pee on their leg!


 yeah that would certainly diffuse the situation


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXj70piWeyI"]YouTube- "I Get Off" Halestorm Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

September 2nd Ted is coming to Hayward!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzMaO4PlZck"]YouTube- TED NUGENT FREE FOR ALL[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWIB4DCtooI"]YouTube- Kelly Clarkson - Walk Away - HD[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygj7tawGiug"]YouTube- Gold Dust Woman[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Where is the Rusty guy at tonight? Must be wore out from grilling the ham on one burner last night.


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Where is the Rusty guy at tonight? Must be wore out from grilling the ham on one burner last night.



Well - that could be. At least he got the thing firing on one cylinder. Now if Rusty himself would fire on all cylinders...


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh he fires on all cylinders, just not in proper order!Kind of like a Furd!


----------



## tsaw

LOL.. Rusty is gonna pay us back in spades tonight!

That is if he ever shows up.


----------



## tsaw

You gotta love this music video 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew"]YouTube- Men at work: Land down under!!!! (One of their best songs!!)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Holy chit! What is tommorow Bill?


----------



## muleman RIP

Last Friday of the month party!


----------



## tsaw

Yes Sir! Only problem is Rusty will pass out early and it will be just me you and PG


----------



## muleman RIP

Well i need to get some rest tonight as I only got about 4-5 last night!


----------



## tsaw

LOL! if you log off now.. Rusty will be on later saying he is the party king.


----------



## tsaw

HOLY friggin party!! if you don't get this you need to go back to school! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGPhUr-T6UM"]YouTube- M.A.R.S. - Pump Up The Volume[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> LOL! if you log off now.. Rusty will be on later saying he is the party king.



Rusty IS the party king! I found an old clip of him doing 16 shotguns in 5 minutes! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb01waefmes"]YouTube- Guy shotguns 16 coldshots and pukes everywhere[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OK... Ironman - I LOL'd ! over that


----------



## tsaw

Now watch TSAW drink!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW46Rcuhqac"]YouTube- 3 beers 5 seconds world record fastest chug[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TKQcWEXSKU"]YouTube- Donna Summer - She Works Hard For The Money[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrUBew57FS0&feature=related"]YouTube- Eddie Money - Take Me Home Tonight[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys&feature=related"]YouTube- Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP15lRprPs&feature=related"]YouTube- Blackfoot - Train, Train[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs&feature=related"]YouTube- Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Love Song- Tesla

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aubjDJc07E"]YouTube- Love Song-Tesla[/ame]

Neil Diamond- Cracklin' Rosie

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA"]YouTube- Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The boys are back in town-Thin lizzy
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ham6vFy8v2I&feature=related"]YouTube- The Boys are Back in Town - Thin Lizzy (1976)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

somebody to love-Queen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxbFLYa0_bw&feature=related"]YouTube- Queen- Somebody to Love[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA"]YouTube- Stevie Nicks - Landslide[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

hold on loosely-38 special
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPLEClawXl4&feature=related"]YouTube- .38 Special - Hold on Loosely[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Love this tune!
you shook me all night long-ac/dc
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bomv-6CJSfM&feature=related"]YouTube- AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

you'll think of me-keith urban
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk1nw4Uoxig&feature=related"]YouTube- Keith Urban - You'll Think of Me (Best Live Performance)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

small town- john mellencamp
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc&feature=related"]YouTube- John Mellencamp - Small Town[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

CC Ryder-mitch ryder
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggaKJyx_iRU"]YouTube- Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels - CC Rider[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

suspicious minds-elvis presley
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRo6C_HcEo&feature=related"]YouTube- Elvis Presley - Suspicious Minds[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Daft Punk- One More Time

Race Crashes 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TLP9WrlqXg"]YouTube- Daft Punk - "One More Time" Crash Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

superstition-stevie wonder
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE&feature=related"]YouTube- Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Martha and the vandellas -dancing in the streets
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc&feature=related"]YouTube- Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The thrill is gone-B.B.King
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI&feature=related"]YouTube- B. B. King - The Thrill Is Gone (From B. B. King - Live at Montreux 1993)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

what's going on-marvin gaye
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzPA-FrVu3I&feature=related"]YouTube- Marvin Gaye - What's Going On (From "Greatest Hits - Live In Amsterdam" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey Guy and Girl! Happy Sunday evening.

*The Clash - Rock The Casbah 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjIfwwQOEXU"]YouTube- The Clash - Rock The Casbah[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo Tommy Boy.. 


U2- Trip Through Your Wires

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePUvdJC5xs4"]YouTube- Trip Through Your Wires (Studio Version)[/ame]


U2 - Hawkmoon 269 [Rattle & Hum] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2zqx1vYAOc"]YouTube- U2 - Hawkmoon 269 [Rattle & Hum][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Daft Punk- One More Time
> 
> Race Crashes
> 
> YouTube- Daft Punk - "One More Time" Crash Video




Races and crashes go together.
This one makes me shed tears every damn time.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcSIz-KXjvE"]YouTube- Tetsuya Ota Horror Crash[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

seals and croft-summer breeze
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BthCLLO-PY0&feature=related"]YouTube- Seals & Crofts " Summer Breeze"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Sweet city woman-stampeders
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U&feature=related"]YouTube- The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Races and crashes go together.
> This one makes me shed tears every damn time.
> 
> YouTube- Tetsuya Ota Horror Crash




This one gives me chills everytime I watch it.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHg0XKDAdxs"]YouTube- ESPN GREATEST MOMENTS[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

get together-youngbloods
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ&feature=related"]YouTube- The Youngbloods - Get Together[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

volunteers-jefferson airplane
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SboRijhWFDU&feature=related"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane - Volunteers (with Lyric)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good hearted woman-waylon jennings
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk&feature=related"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Good Hearted Woman[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

CSN-- Wooden Ships.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0rG2ME4sAc"]YouTube- Crosby Stills  Nash  Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckFVOn0Ig9M"]YouTube- The South's Gonna Do It Again Charlie Daniels Band[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSpbuFSr2o"]YouTube- Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile (Slight Return)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven     
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY&feature=related"]YouTube- Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]
*


----------



## muleman RIP

black betty-ram jam
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo&feature=related"]YouTube- Ram Jam "Black Betty"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

DaMN NICE POSTS TONIGHT!!
Bill, and Lollie.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FmPhJkdTwU"]YouTube- Thin Lizzy- The boys are back in town[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> DaMN NICE POSTS TONIGHT!!
> Bill, and Lollie..



Thanks Tom.
I am glad to know you take the time like I do and actually listen to the videos that are posted, instead of posting 16 at a time..

That's why I don't really like this thread.. it's boom boom boom, one after the other.


----------



## tsaw

No it;s not October 31 yet. 
Just partying on 8-4-2010 on FF..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTJaFF-PFiw"]YouTube- michael jackson thriller[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glJ2j5-DRRE"]YouTube- ‪Pink Floyd - Empty Spaces/Young Lust‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU"]YouTube- ‪Golden Earring - Radar love‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

SAWYERDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYgh_Irk46M&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Little River Band - Reminiscing REMASTERED‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmRJon2EeEM"]YouTube- ‪The almon brothers - Statesboro Blues‬‎[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv44ljmDj8U&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪The almon brother - Midnight Rider‬‎[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son - Music Video‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn i got some catchin up to do ehre. great stuff, all!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0iuaxvkXv4"]YouTube- ‪Uriah Heep - Wizard‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

why dont more people know about URIAH HEEP?!?!?!?!?!!?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgOz8iweLc&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Uriah Heep - Gypsy‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its like i feel ashamed to be part of my own generation!



.......... oh wait, i do...






anyway heres this!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnKgvOKnIgs&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Uriah Heep - Bird of Prey‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

RUSTTTY!!! Party on dude!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJH7y1yK_E"]YouTube- ‪Black Sabbath Heaven and Hell‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> why dont more people know about URIAH HEEP?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> YouTube- ‪Uriah Heep - Gypsy‬‎



I know about them - but forgot about them.
Good shit Rustydude!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhhhh SABBATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn right, sawyerdude!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk"]YouTube- ‪Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta love this one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OjTspCqvk8"]YouTube- ‪The White Stripes - Icky Thump‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ICKY THUMP FUCKIN ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what say we get a bit heavy, sawyer... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufb6T-av-rU"]YouTube- ‪Boom - P.O.D.‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The High Violets - 44 Down 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a55KQBFyqa0"]YouTube- ‪The High Violets - 44 Down‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Tsaw and Rusty's song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erIs98Z5dn0"]YouTube- ‪Asher Roth - I Love College (HIGH QUALITY)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another one..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt2m93ZxXFc"]YouTube- ‪Fourty Four Down- New Sky Burning‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Thanks guys!  Good stuff.  More fun than the Kagan thread for sure.


----------



## pirate_girl

Velvet Revolver- Fall To Pieces

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR-gZsXcRGk"]YouTube- ‪Velvet Revolver - Fall to Pieces w/ lyrics‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Walter Trout- The Mountain Song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46Em3dKVK8Y"]YouTube- ‪Walter Trout Band - The Mountain Song‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

never heard the high violets, PG. they sound damn good! thanks for postin that!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> never heard the high violets, PG. they sound damn good! thanks for postin that!!


They're just breaking in Rusty.. I like them too..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loved this since i first heard it


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeMizSywqYU"]YouTube- ‪Cake - The Distance‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and i dont care what anyone says. take my man card if you want,   

I LOVE COLDPLAY! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHlYLt7Vt2c"]YouTube- ‪Politik - Coldplay‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vblNj75hUpM&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Coldplay - AMSTERDAM‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

yes! coldplay 

How about some Who?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHLgxKUsEA"]YouTube- ‪The Who - Eminence front‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Velvet Revolver- Fall To Pieces
> 
> YouTube- ‪Velvet Revolver - Fall to Pieces w/ lyrics‬‎



Holy gads Lollie! That is a great song.
It brought back memories of what happend in 2008 when Diana lost a boyfriend.. got another and lost him too. She was devastated. I had no words to think of to comfort her. I did find a song that kind of told a story - and played it for her. She LOVED it. I remember her friends liked it too - and she said my Dad found that song for me.

So here it is:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN6DYLSVfCc"]YouTube- ‪Seether - breakdown‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pg i love eminence front!!! that is such a cool song


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoyyr1SFPCY&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Coldplay  a Rush of Blood to the Head‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7lq9clC7bU"]YouTube- ‪Van Halen Poundcake‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- ‪Van Halen Poundcake‬‎



Fuck yea Rusty@! Love Van Halen.. never heard that one@!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heard this??


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag9y6_LfdyM"]YouTube- ‪Coldplay- Talk (with lyrics)‬‎[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9rH2x5KUw&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and this one kicks ass



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyPjLCBIG4&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Coldplay - White Shadows‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4"]YouTube- ‪Starship - We Built This City HQ‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKjEHfHINQ"]YouTube- ‪Simon and Garfunkel The Boxer (Original)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hElWn6UHOfg"]YouTube- ‪James Taylor   "Mexico"  " Your  Smiling Face"‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

love james taylor, PG!


but its hard to beat:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc7b62El_fk"]YouTube- ‪The Zombies-Time Of The Season‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeXkhxiq6I&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Scott McKenzie - San Francisco‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

seems like Sawyer has dipped out already


----------



## tsaw

Naw.. I got over my crying... I;m good!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good!!! i need a smoke. will be back shawtly


----------



## tsaw

When you get back - wrap your parting head around this!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfDVY9pK2Oc"]YouTube- ‪Judas Priest-Turbo Lover‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8plBdBVzINg"]YouTube- ‪Jewel - Sunshine Superman‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn i love that tune, sawyer!!!

sorry it took me so long. i was drooling over a Mustang parts catalogue


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quBCjo2rUZg"]YouTube- ‪Closer To The Heart - Rush‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well whaddaya know! PG got me right back into the swing of things!!!..



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Working Man‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

excellent! best Rush tune ever!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ya damn right it is!!! 

of course, one could argue:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LunOB0G1ZyY"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Subdivisions‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUNxqE_3N0c"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Limelight (Live)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw hell ya beat me to it forummama!!!


well here is this instead

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kJWkmtjoX4&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Rush Distant Early Warning‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

My granddaughter Kasey thought the lyrics to Limelight said 'the under Lion King' LOL!!!!


----------



## Doc

Good stuff guys but to help FF get google hits please type the name of the band and the song ...and say a little something about it.  I would sure appreciate it ...and we'll draw in others who like the music you are posting.  With just the link to youtube we get nothing from it.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diUNDsP3Hns"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Cinderella Man‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

makes sense, Docman!!

and speaking of:

Time Stands Still : Rush

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc4GcTA83aA&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Rush "Time Stand Still"‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rush- Dreamline
Another good one!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYkUre8FWIQ"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Dreamline - Live 1994‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Doc said:


> Good stuff guys but to help FF get google hits please type the name of the band and the song ...and say a little something about it.  I would sure appreciate it ...and we'll draw in others who like the music you are posting.  With just the link to youtube we get nothing from it.



I'm lazy - I admit Doc. Usually the vid has the name of what it is - But I certainly understand.
Will do!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> But I certainly understand.


 
you aint understand shit!

yer drunk as a skunk


----------



## pirate_girl

Rush- Big Money..
I remember when this song first came out in the 80's.. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not.
The intro is cool, but I like it best after 3:20.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAvEiLpboqk"]YouTube- ‪Rush - Big Money (HQ)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

You are right about me being drunk as a puppy with a bowl full of beer! But Doc has a valid point. And what he says is important for FF and search. A post with nothing but a link means nothing. But a post with some text - anything - will be picked up by the search engines - like Google.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> You are right about me being drunk as a puppy with a bowl full of beer! But Doc has a valid point. And what he says is important for FF and search. A post with nothing but a link means nothing. But a post with some text - anything - will be picked up by the search engines - like Google.


 
which may not be all that good considering the crap you post half the time 

fuck it i ned a smoke


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well im done, nite folks. gotta work in the AM and then meet a good friend afterwards either in York or hopefully in New Freedom! Adios!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm out too.
Ciao!


----------



## tsaw

Well at least I only post _shit_ *half *of the time. 


















Continue on my friend.. I like ya giving me shit


----------



## tsaw

Night Rust! Night Lollie!! I'll try and not dream about you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXgzQQ5XsHc"]YouTube- ‪The Coasters - Yakety Yak - ORIGINAL MONO VERSION‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

whys everybody always pickin on me?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UnPzp2lmNk&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪The Coasters   -   Charlie Brown‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZkar0wMypE"]YouTube- ‪Johnny Cymbal - Mr  Bassman (stereo)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0"]YouTube- ‪Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dammit, sawyer, help me out here!!! yes i know i have an unlimited amout of great music, but you can help too 








heres some more!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0p9qMUSIgc"]YouTube- ‪Pat Boone - Speedy Gonzales‬‎[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JOwxnVoG6Q"]YouTube- ‪Li'l Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs (1966)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLiVeRJTtqo"]YouTube- ‪Junk Food Junkie‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sGSwSyi6Zs&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Purple People Eater‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ernest Tubb performs "Walkin the floor over you" with fiddle player Bobby Atcheson

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCFVR7cPbbA"]YouTube- ‪Walkin' the floor over you - Ernest Tubb‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Jerry Reed Lightning Rod 1977 television appearance.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOGiW-y-Vhs"]YouTube- ‪Jerry Reed - Lightning Rod 1977 (tv)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Rustys at the bar.....again...... home alone


----------



## tsaw

What the hell? Why did he leave you home alone... ?


----------



## Lithium

I dunno...maybe because they serve food there and I cant drink alcohol before surgery


----------



## tsaw

Stupid tsaw
I should have known that!
Sorry.. Here is something to waste some time away...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b23VFcsbPA"]YouTube- ‪Edgar Winter - Frankenstein live 1973 Midnight Special‬‎[/ame]

edited by doc: Edgar Winter Frankenstein  Live 1973


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here i am!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU"]YouTube- ‪Everybody Wants To Rule The World‬‎[/ame]

edited by doc: Everybody wants to rule the world .... wham or some gay band


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i love this song

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCca5mPMp9A"]YouTube- ‪Toto - Africa‬‎[/ame]

edited by doc: Toto Africa


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKptFyOAs1I"]YouTube- ‪Boz Scaggs - Lowdown‬‎[/ame]

edited by doc: Boz Scaggs  Lowdown


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&feature=fvw"]YouTube- ‪Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD)‬‎[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag"][/ame]

Edited by Doc: Dire Straights: Money for Nothing  LIVE


----------



## tsaw

Iron Maiden song - I've got the fire 
and pictures of all the iron maiden albums including compilations + photos of  current day members

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBg9hnPnrEQ"]YouTube- ‪Iron Maiden - I've Got The Fire‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

iron madien fuckin rocks, m8!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nba3Tr_GLZU"]YouTube- ‪Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark‬‎[/ame]

Edited by doc: Iron Maiden Fear of the Dark


----------



## tsaw

Jethro Tull played live at Tampa Stadium, it 's for baseball, on 31st July 1976 in Tampa, Florida/USA.

GOOD GOD!! listen to raw talent!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRo5whIbau4"]YouTube- ‪Jethro Tull: Ian Anderson 's Flute Solo (07/31/1976)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

3 I just recently posted on NCT..

Jackyl- Down On Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNnSQ8VwV8Y"]YouTube- ‪Jackyl - Down On Me‬‎[/ame]


Hot Fun In The Summertime-Sly n The Family Stone

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BL3JxMC40g"]YouTube- ‪HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME - SLY & THE FAMILY STONE‬‎[/ame]


The Motels-Suddenly Last Summer

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Ox-lGm-wA"]YouTube- ‪The Motels - Suddenly Last Summer‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer rocking on Rock n Roll hoochie koo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Rick Derringer (Edgar Winter Band) - Rock'n Roll Hoochie Koo‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Edgar Winter and Rick Derringer rocking on Rock n Roll hoochie koo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wTXv9KPWeg&feature=related


----------



## tsaw

Doc... where do you find the time


----------



## Doc

tsaw said:


> Doc... where do you find the time


It ain't easy, but I do love the music.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im watchin Rush: R30 concert on VH1 Classic


----------



## muleman RIP

My eyes! where is the visine?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

up yer ass!!!


 damn i love to use that line


----------



## pirate_girl

Heartbreaker- The Stones...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtC7WDQEIUc"]YouTube- ‪Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker), The Rolling Stones‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im watchin Rush: R30 concert on VH1 Classic



What the fuck is is that on the top of your computer cabinet?? Looks like a kid fishing?


----------



## Lithium

*Mortimer* the *Moose.. We did this thing at work last christmas where we all would bring a unwanted item that we had at home. I believe it was called a white elephant gift. Wrap it. And then we picked numbers that were assigned to packages and we each got a gift of something someone else didnt want.... LOL .... I got mortimer the fishing moose. I wrapped a McDonalds cup..ROFL...someone actually gave a candle warmer which was nice.. But you dont know what is in the gift until you open it...*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i love that damn moose


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i love that damn moose


I love this damn moose LOL!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV5i2CZnIDs"]YouTube- ‪Mr. Know-It-All: How to train your doggy‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Time to P A R T Y!!!

the video of the song ROCK THIS PARTY by BOB SINCLAR....this's funny!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFlhD_aGJjQ"]YouTube- ‪ROCK THIS PARTY‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Well thanks for not calling me crazy (i allready know that) I always see shit in photos. 
This time I was right


Lithium said:


> *Mortimer* the *Moose.. We did this thing at work last christmas where we all would bring a unwanted item that we had at home. I believe it was called a white elephant gift. Wrap it. And then we picked numbers that were assigned to packages and we each got a gift of something someone else didnt want.... LOL .... I got mortimer the fishing moose. I wrapped a McDonalds cup..ROFL...someone actually gave a candle warmer which was nice.. But you dont know what is in the gift until you open it...*


----------



## tsaw

*Gives You Hell Lyrics - All American Rejects*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UWgRwVRbxc"]YouTube- ‪Gives You Hell Lyrics - All American Rejects‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Dirty little secret with lyrics 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOoHahF6OGQ"]YouTube- ‪Dirty little secret with lyrics‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Pink-so what(lyrics) 	*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9MwxdtzrvA"]YouTube- ‪Pink-so what(lyrics)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey sawyerdude, how is ya??? right not im cookin chicken outside and watching the Hall Of Fame indution show so ill be ratehr sporadic


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey sawyerdude, how is ya??? right not im cookin chicken outside and watching the Hall Of Fame indution show so ill be ratehr sporadic


Ats ok bud... I'm on an 18 pack!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL big saprize!!


----------



## tsaw

Well I went out for more beer and got busted!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTwZpym2Umk"]YouTube- ‪Best Drunk EVER‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI"]YouTube- ‪Rock On - David Essex - 1973‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACx8pVVsUjk"]YouTube- ‪Music I adore #38 Do The Donkey Kong (Buckner & Garcia)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4_N4D7e6r4&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Pac Man Fever Buckner & Garcia Track 2: Froggy's Lament‬‎[/ame]

and the one that led to it all:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBdAPkk8yMM&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Pac-Man Fever! - Buckner & Garcia‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwyLOkbO5nw"]YouTube- ‪Far From Over-Frank Stallone‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and one of Rusty's favorites!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxX1KiodjJY"]YouTube- ‪Duran Duran- Hungry Like The Wolf‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*A-ha - Take On Me (Official Music video) 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EXxMlIExpo"]YouTube- ‪A-ha - Take On Me (Official Music video)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey sawyerdude, how is ya??? right not im cookin chicken outside and watching the Hall Of Fame indution show so ill be ratehr sporadic







tsaw said:


> Ats ok bud... I'm on an 18 pack!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


>


 oddly enough i wasnt even drinkin then and i STILL typed like crap


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZRXW-pFcE&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪Lewis Black the problem with milk today‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not sure why, but its stuck in me head

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG5VPji-SpU"]YouTube- ‪Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer!‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*George Carlin on Our Similarities 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgps85scy1g"]YouTube- ‪George Carlin on Our Similarities‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiG-VpTT3UE"]YouTube- ‪Disco Duck‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKCB2E9shD0"]YouTube- ‪rt125‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> *George Carlin on Our Similarities     *
> 
> YouTube- ‪George Carlin on Our Similarities‬‎


 
 ohhh thatnks m8 i really needed that laugh. and the last line im cryin at


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD_WPcSGHgs"]YouTube- ‪jim breuer about alcohol‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Nice! Ironman.. Party on!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- ‪jim breuer about alcohol‬‎



I always wondered why I pucked after drinking that tequila!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well there ya go!


----------



## tsaw

Fans of Star Trek TOS.. only will enjoy this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgYwt8Cat7s"]YouTube- ‪Star Trek - Fourth of July is Hotter in Space!‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bad Company- Running With The Pack-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYGJZojSzmY"]YouTube- ‪Bad Company-Running with the Pack-(A Werewolf Compilation)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Sorry Guys.. this is the state of music in 2010..
I know cuz I just know lots of my 18 yr old daughter's friends. This is what they did.

*Avenged Sevenfold - "Unholy Confessions" Hopeless Records 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXSV4WRfqvg"]YouTube- ‪Avenged Sevenfold - "Unholy Confessions" Hopeless Records‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Now this is fukin music!!! RIGHT?

*Rush - La Villa Strangiato (1978)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz4gtkO--kA"]YouTube- ‪Rush - La Villa Strangiato (1978)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres a classic!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Nrp7cj_tM&NR=1"]YouTube- ‪The Seven Words‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Never

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQcQnDFhjxo"]YouTube- ‪Heart - Never‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I likes PG! Thanks!


----------



## tsaw

Star Trek humor!! 

*Star Hood Trek Episode 4 (rough) 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPFhDoGIThI"]YouTube- ‪Star Hood Trek Episode 4 (rough)‬‎[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*3 Stooges - Curly Tribute 	*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1-KUh4ggNU"]YouTube- ‪3 Stooges - Curly Tribute‬‎[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A little mood music for this evening.. 

Pink- Fun House..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQJUHANQzFI"]YouTube- ‪Pink - Fun House High quality‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ahhh wednesday! a nice shitty workday, followed by a hotashell drive home but a redeeming evening watching the ball game with the lovely lady.


----------



## muleman RIP

You should let her have choice on the TV since she is the patient and you are supposed to be the caretaker! America's got talent is on!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

she turned it on! shes a good girl, likes teh ball game!!


----------



## pirate_girl

*NEIL YOUNG- DOWNTOWN 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W64rAocSKfs"]YouTube- Neil Young - Downtown (Video)[/ame]
*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

guess im gonna hafta kick it off tonight

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Th0HT2i-T4"]YouTube- Deftones - Simple man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TUCewbAhOY&feature=related"]YouTube- Shinedown- Simple man[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kwpbvruBhI&feature=related"]YouTube- 45 - Shinedown[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmUgSGiBTbk"]YouTube- Kid Rock Only God Knows Why Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcEgN5oilgM&feature=related"]YouTube- Kid Rock - American Badass (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO WITH LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rusty has a theme song, you know....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPOQE_LUESs&feature=related"]YouTube- Kid Rock - Cowboy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

For Rusty!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo6Es-itLg0"]YouTube- Jim Morrison - The Doors - LA Woman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEvpreZcAfI"]YouTube- Van Halen - Dance the Night Away[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

classic, son, classic!!!


but tonight, im feelin peppy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI3bLM2RyAU"]YouTube- Janus -  Eyesore lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXQIyXi8Vzs"]YouTube- Panic At The Disco - I Write Sins, Not Tragedies (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Nothing wrong with being peppy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight

they rule. that chick can friggin sing
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUTaohfc3U"]YouTube- Skillet- "Hero" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now lets get a bit classic.........



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGZGPmOcFk"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - Fairies Wear Boots[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBM2iGXrshU"]YouTube- System Of A Down - Science[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwMp2io-LM4&feature=related"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - War Pigs (Basement Tapes 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrQsGeKN6qk"]YouTube- Chop Suey - System of a Down (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Chop Suey - System of a Down (lyrics)



I didn't think you had it in you!
You have a man card.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn right i got several!!!

and THIS will prove it...









































































oh yeah

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFxFibVHy-w"]YouTube- Foo Fighters - All My Life (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Listened to this hi on weed back in the 70's 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOz92okIVgM"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - 1971 - Meddle[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what's "the 70s" ??


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what's "the 70s" ??


That would be back before you were even a mini swimmer!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what's "the 70s" ??



Only one of the best times to be alive and of age when it came to music.
The 60s weren't bad either, but I was more of a child then, although a very enlightened one.

Rusty, this is probably not news so much for folks around my age, but the 70s somehow meant something musically for many of us after we heard this song for the first time.

I know it was a turning point for me.. as with many others.. heard it for the first time lying in my bed doing homework, with The King Biscuit Flower Hour tuned into FM.
.. and Grandpa thought The Beatles were a bad influence? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8"]YouTube- Led Zeppelin-Stairway to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just got back from the Victory club!!! time to rock!!!


my cousin plays bass in this band and vocals

a bit too heavy for me, but i gotta show off my cuz!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuaPWpcWjEU"]YouTube- WEAK TEETH DSCF9201.AVI[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> just got back from the Victory club!!! time to rock!!!
> 
> 
> my cousin plays bass in this band and vocals
> 
> a bit too heavy for me, but i gotta show off my cuz!
> 
> YouTube- WEAK TEETH DSCF9201.AVI




Hmmm.. I don't know what to say. What's his day time job?

Kidding


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL i know not my kind of tunes, but they are touring the states on basically their own dime, so props to them


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHlVo0cPa8"]YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Yea.. I was gonna edit my last post - but you got it in your last reply. Glad he is doing music.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i know, m8. he's a good guy. saw him tonight for the first time in YEARS and tomorrow we are goin out just the 2 of us for some beers before he takes off sunday to finish a tour


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch Bad Company



Ok.. you fukin rock. That is a stellar post

Reps if I can.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ever hear of these folks, sawyerdude? been listenin to em for years now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qVQMunYaf4"]YouTube- 50 cent Haircut - "We Sell Cars"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noEeV6maKtA"]YouTube- Jerry Reed-You Don't Mess Around With Jim[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ever hear of these folks, sawyerdude? been listenin to em for years now
> 
> YouTube- 50 cent Haircut - "We Sell Cars"




Thanks. Never heard of them as I sit here drunk. Likes that vid!

Here's one for you... been listening to them since 2008

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYjZK_6i37M"]YouTube- Godsmack - I Stand Alone[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not bad, godsmake isnt quite my forte...

BUT



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWSJAdzVBj0"]YouTube- George Jones - Corvette Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IMO one of the greatest bands ever

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znZCse46fp4"]YouTube- the moody blues i know you're out there somewhere.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGEye0b5JXw"]YouTube- "Departure" / "Ride My See-Saw" - The Moody Blues[/ame]

and one of the gratest songs ever:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHRl6G1FTNk"]YouTube- The Moody Blues- Steppin' in a Slide Zone[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh Fuk YEA!! Moody Blues any time 24 7!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight!! anothe good choice:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58mQvW0ROag"]YouTube- The Yardbirds - Dazed And Confused (1968)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

For such a youngin - you know the classics!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

danm straight. i dont just know the classics, i know the BEST

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo"]YouTube- Eric Clapton- Cocaine[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Gotta work in the morn

Party on Garth!


----------



## tsaw

I'll be back in full party gear tomorrow - Stay at it - PG is due shortly


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

party on, wayne! almost out of brews meself. have a good nite, m8


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> danm straight. i dont just know the classics, i know the BEST
> 
> YouTube- Eric Clapton- Cocaine



YUP! Gonna smoke my last ciggy while I listen to this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRE9qOgbug&playnext=1&videos=b4xhMfSmTDU&feature=grec_index"]YouTube- Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

YES Roundabout NEW VERSION

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI"]YouTube- Roundabout[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Jefferson Airplane
Live at Woodstock 1969

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ljxpyH4dnA"]YouTube- Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane [Live at Woodstock 1969][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Carlos Santana - guitar
Gregg Rolie - vocals, keyboard
Jose "Chepito" Areas - percussion
Mike Carabello - congas
Michael Shrieve - drums
David Brown - bass

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sieibZ7C6LA"]YouTube- Santana - Savor (From Woodstock 1969)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E"]YouTube- Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Stay at it - PG is due shortly


Sorry, I wasn't.. was I?
Don't ever find me to be predictable at all..
Fact is, I have been trying to avoid the forums for a couple of days and I did.
Sometimes it's more fun on Netcookingtalk, especially when the political junk starts to get to me, but that's just me. 

Lots of shit going down here for me family-wise and within myself as a person.

Always afraid if I log in here amongst friends that I'll give it all away.

My weekend has begun officially, 2 days off coming.

Hmmm is there a song for that?

I am no mood to party.. however.. this one comes to mind.

It'll be 8 years since I lost my Steven on the 24th of this month.

There.. I gave some of it away..

*8/24/02*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Tjns72Ldc"]YouTube- Evanescence Broken[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWfifoozJqQ"]YouTube- Garth Brooks - If Tomorrow Never Comes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's nice Tom


----------



## muleman RIP

Try- Janis Joplin
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gsqBEPSrd0&feature=related"]YouTube- Janis Joplin - Try (just a little bit harder)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Jackyl-Down on me
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQk9hbI9OLE"]YouTube- Jackyl - Down On Me[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep




Not in the moooooooood for that one


----------



## muleman RIP

Dianna Krall- Cry me a river
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9y1vGxPVAA"]YouTube- Diana Krall: Cry me a river[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Cry me a river-Joe Cocker
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwXPueu-RM&feature=related"]YouTube- Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rod Stewart- Have I told you lately
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGEoR1f5aRc"]YouTube- Rod Stewart-Have I told you lately[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Yellow moon- Neville brothers
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to1aGX5Ixkg"]YouTube- Neville Brothers -  Yellow Moon[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Love's been a little bit hard on me- Juice newton
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPlRcoYj32c"]YouTube- Juice Newton - "Love's Been a Little Bit Hard On Me" Video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Mama he's crazy- The Judds     My birds love this song!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R1u4WHGkf0"]YouTube- The Judds - "Mama He's Crazy"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Y'all come back saloon- Oak ridge boys
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro_nC-E668A"]YouTube- Oak Ridge Boys Y'all Come Back Saloon[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Where were you- Alan jackson
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9PwWkV4HQ4"]YouTube- Alan Jackson - Where Were You (Live Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Devil woman- Marty Robbins
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7hCuDL8j2M"]YouTube- Marty Robbins-Devil Woman[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the aprty has moved into the sports forum for tonight. Giants Jets game!!  Giants up 7-nil


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the aprty has moved into the sports forum for tonight. Giants Jets game!!  Giants up 7-nil



True - but now look at the great songs to listen to after the game!


----------



## pirate_girl

so.. the aprty is here now that the Jeets have lost?
LOL!

Hot Chocolate- Everyone's A Winner 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfLY0Yh0Hp0"]YouTube- Hot Chocolate--Everyone's a Winner[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Someday you will find me, caught beneath the landsliiii-ide, in a champagne super noverrr in the skyyyyyyyy  

Oasis---
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEY4ByrpKK4"]YouTube- Oasis - Champagne supernova[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Peter Gabriel- Shakin' The Tree 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z06mQT_vkkw"]YouTube- Peter Gabriel & Youssou Ndour - Shakin' The Tree[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Song For Whoever- The Beautiful South

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cc0zxkB-sE"]YouTube- Song For Whoever - The Beautiful South[/ame]

Massive Attack - Teardrop 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzn92Qmbqg"]YouTube- Massive Attack - Teardrop[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crank it the hell up, dammit!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o"]YouTube- Rush - Working Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i DARE you to watch him without spitting liquid all over your computer 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcYTQokKdIg"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Sammy Davis Jr.[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Now that is comedy as it used to be! I bet a party with us FF members would be like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no doubt!!

heeres some more!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SDxzIFpniI&feature=related"]YouTube- foster brookes on dean martin roasts lucille ball[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxFgl_rLCiI&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w"]YouTube- Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell i am frickin cryin here!!! ive been on the same damn beer for 20 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKYSlaRhyBQ&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Johnny Carson[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cEx5yLibVw&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Jack Benny[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ya know - back when I didn't drink Foster Brooks made me laugh@! Now that I do drink.. even more so!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnOhNHYcfZI&NR=1"]YouTube- Jimmy Stewart Roast[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Ya know - back when I didn't drink Foster Brooks made me laugh@! Now that I do drink.. even more so!!!!


 
EXACTLY!!! he is funnier when youve been drinking!!! even though he IS completely sober!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90"]YouTube- Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbLn7cX-HHg&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Hubert Humphrey[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQgxS-R8TzA&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Don Rickles[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well at this point i have saturated myself in beer more than once.

.......so heres more!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_wfssOH9lw&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Truman Capote[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty.. My sides are sore already!!
Good shit maynard!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahaa well i have one more.

tomorrow night..................................




























....................... don rickles..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcwW_3BVJQo&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks roasts Ralph Nader[/ame]

gnite, ladies!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wait there might be another... for tonight anyway...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok one more. but now its bed time for the rustydude. so farewell to all and "buuuuuuuuuuuuuurp* to all a goodnite!!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVMnlbZrDxU&feature=related"]YouTube- Foster Brooks on Dean Martin Roasts:George Washington (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well hellow folks!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_WDBSH7cbQ&NR=1"]YouTube- Dean Martin Classic[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

back when we all had a sense of humour..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYUzoexeLMs"]YouTube- Foster Brooks for US Customs 1980 PSA[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Time for some ROCK music!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2hox--bR8"]YouTube- ZZ Top - La Grange (From "Double Down Live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

can you beat this, sawyerdude?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlDTMGWEP_4&feature=related"]YouTube- 3 BEERS IN 3 SECONDS!!!![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h59mDlBSt7o&feature=search"]YouTube- Rush - Working Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QXCxOpc-gI&feature=search"]YouTube- Eminem - We as americans Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> can you beat this, sawyerdude?
> 
> YouTube- 3 BEERS IN 3 SECONDS!!!!



Almost!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSaqW63ISTk"]YouTube- OPEN YOUR THROAT[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyx5DuBmjI4"]YouTube- Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh come on, sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LITHIUM could do that!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLL7JdnIk0"]YouTube- Need You Tonight (HQ Sound & Image) INXS - 1987[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GETFleCl_vY&feature=search"]YouTube- Czech girl can drink beer in 3 seconds !!![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AWESOME TUNE, SAWYERDUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsaw

HA aha..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9HRhaBTKsY"]YouTube- The World's Fastest Beer Drinker[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah i saw that. skinny shit is SUCH an amatuer


----------



## tsaw

How's about a beer to wash it down?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeXQq_vZOcU"]YouTube- big mac in one bite[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

_bloody hell!!!_ bull shit!! aint no way!!! im callin mutha fuckin shenannigans on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aight dog im out. kick it later,. yo!!!!!!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKtpyeWb3jg"]YouTube- BLACK STONE CHERRY- PLEASE COME IN[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

A mellow tune for us oldies...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMF_qBnhcUs"]YouTube- Gary Moore Empty Rooms Original Long Version[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey galvy, i heard bethoven was just hitting the music scene when muley was born


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JiUCvlA1Es"]YouTube- Old guy singing  the pink panther tune[/ame]

I think you meant this mellow tune.. you oldlie!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey wow, mule is on youtube!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey galvy, i heard bethoven was just hitting the music scene when muley was born



I heard Mule touched up Eve and Adam was pissed off....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEd7FIL1PqA&feature=related"]YouTube- Richard Digance - Reason Why I Failed My GCE'S[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUKB3PxG-0E"]YouTube- Peter, Paul & Mary - If I Had A Hammer[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

happy sunday, folks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhRDucUG_fE&feature=search"]YouTube- billy joel-big shot[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaLE4TTbwI&feature=search"]YouTube- Rock On - David Essex - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its time for the Sunday 70's edition

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0&feature=search"]YouTube- Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQB5qpxcixc&feature=search"]YouTube- Ambrosia - How Much I Feel (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yu-PdgMQrU&feature=search"]YouTube- Alone Again Naturally By Gilbert O'Sullivan[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw&feature=search"]YouTube- I'M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8uHVVq10B8&feature=search"]YouTube- A Horse With No Name (America)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-dleViv2nc&feature=related"]YouTube- brandy[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU&feature=search"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC-2DqlDyi8&feature=search"]YouTube- Gino Vanelli (I Just Wanna Stop)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Y77pblrqY&feature=search"]YouTube- Little River Band - Reminiscing - Soundstage 1981[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFC8sDTXlng"]YouTube- JOURNEY "Wheel In The Sky"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

home from the legion. ill party for a lil bit then off to bed. to get thigs started:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKFH72DDVn4&feature=search"]YouTube- Land of a million drums[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocGWC3ofy64&feature=related"]YouTube- 1949 Admiral TV[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Car Wash Song 	*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v8I5egzoMo"]YouTube- Car Wash Song[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah this totally trumps Rose Royce hahahaha 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWnapx502uQ&feature=search"]YouTube- Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb Pulse 1994 (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

betcha aint heard this in a while

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBWY3bli92Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Pink Floyd Pulse Tour  - "Great Gig in the Sky"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its wednesday. the week is half over.


































IM KICKIN THIS BITCH INTO OVERDRIVE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_hMpDFDkzY&feature=search"]YouTube- Mudvayne Scream With Me lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crank it up!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzV3x9vGmGw&feature=search"]YouTube- Chevelle The Red With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9ZgmG8oZ7o&feature=search"]YouTube- [LYRICS] Cake - Going the Distance[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- [LYRICS] Cake - Going the Distance




FUUUUUUUUUUU*** You blew my mind with this one. WHAT THE HELL WAS THE ORIGINAL SONG!!!

I KNOW IT !!! WHAT IS IT???????????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got no clue. heard it on a local station a while back and loved it!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

past blast, m8! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyKN8OzzO8s&feature=search"]YouTube- Humble Pie - 30 Days In The Hole[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exCEcmLw-Hc&feature=related"]YouTube- Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

turn it up!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1yZnvtObqY&feature=related"]YouTube- Can't Stop - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets go easy tonight. prepare for teh FRIDAY PARTY

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ"]YouTube- Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oHnLof3cmQ"]YouTube- Hall and Oates - I Can't Go For That[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPW75tPNR_I&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Hall & Oates "Out Of Touch"1984[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Elton John- Believe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmny6Al885Q"]YouTube- Believe - Elton John (Subtítulos en español)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Weird Al Yankovic - I Lost On Jeopardy*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_JIg9NB47M"]YouTube- Weird Al Yankovic - I Lost On Jeopardy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, you two!!

heres a forgotten classic!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5bhBSb92LY"]YouTube- Chicago - Saturday in the Park (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Weird Al Money for Nothing/Beverly hillbillies*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPObq_EvIg8"]YouTube- Weird Al Money for Nothing/Beverly hillbillies[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U"]YouTube- Styx- Babe[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats awesome, saywerdude!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gotta play it!!!!


if you dont crank this................
YOU LOSE YOUR MAN CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (From "Live At Knebworth" DVD)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oesl-P1w684&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNU0953Kdvo"]YouTube- Chicago - Feelin' Stronger Every Day (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW65Ontdcis"]YouTube- 2006: Weird Al - Brady Bunch[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey PG! while im listinin, how ya be?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey PG! while im listinin, how ya be?


I'm fine, thanks for asking


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

glad to hear it! here is a couple jsut for you, dear 

i know ya'll like em!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKMA22Hd7J8"]YouTube- America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTDlUn8azEM"]YouTube- Benny Mardones - Into the Night Older Version[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Rusty, listening now


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got more, too. just gimme a sec. i will fill your night with some great tunes for ya!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ODvYyLHbkk"]YouTube- Robbie Dupree: Steal away[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeBeO2Fbnrc"]YouTube- nicolette larson lotta love disco 1979[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and one more for good measure 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU"]YouTube- Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs"]YouTube- Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Something I'm sure you haven't seen..
But I likes it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN2ok8lLmxg"]YouTube- Weird music video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dude, im not even 5 seconds in and i have a headache  time for another beer!! hahaha

some asshat kid is throwin his car around up the block and spinnin tires. maybe i oughta go teach him a lesson..............


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and one more for good measure
> 
> YouTube- Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl




Good grief, that song sure brings back memories!! Thanks sweety


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

of course! and here is one to surprise all:

yes thats right. Rusty's top 10 tunes includes:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac"]YouTube- Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and so is:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQK_QAUa8Dw"]YouTube- BOZ SCAGGS ,LOW DOWN[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

To prove I'm nuts I present this:

"This machine was made in collaboration of the Robert M. Trammell Music  Conservatoire and the Sharon Wick Engineer department of  the University  of Iowa"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQe1nEx4fo"]YouTube- Strange Instruments[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok how about a couple blasts from the past??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

now these are some AWESOME tunes. ya gotta really listen...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU"]YouTube- Jefferson Starship - "Miracles"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc"]YouTube- Jefferson Airplane - Wooden Ships[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I was listening to this one the other night when I was missing Steve really bad.
But, I feel better today. 
Thanks for the songs Rusty..
Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K61UPjpagBs"]YouTube- Nina Gordon - Tonight And The Rest Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*"Zombie Zoo" Tom Petty 	*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yeCDdwjOBY"]YouTube- "Zombie Zoo" Tom Petty[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats a nice, song, PG never heard it before! 

good stuff, saywer! tom petty is always a good choice


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> *thats a nice, song, PG never heard it before! *
> 
> good stuff, saywer! tom petty is always a good choice



It's very beautiful and hypnotic, isn't it?

Hmmm a thought just came to me..
Remember when Bill had this dude as his avatar, was it just me or did you think of Jethro Tull everytime you looked at it? 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YymGJKhGgY"]YouTube- Living In The Past-Jethro Tull[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shit, you mean that wasnt actually bill?!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71IFbyQ7D-o"]YouTube- Toto - Hold The Line[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l9ZbnzUUKg"]YouTube- take it on the run[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

another one of Rusty's top tens!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5e3M6v-rCQ"]YouTube- Doobie Brothers   long train running studio version[/ame]

















and im out of beer......................................... 

guess i will see you folks tomorrow with a half gallon of VODKA


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY0ByK6JED8"]YouTube- Little River Band - Lady[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok one more and its bedtime for ol Rusty


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quf2_-vKBV0"]YouTube- Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Well Rusty and PG... I have to admit the posts you two have added tonight are proof that this thread contains the best music ever heard by nandkind.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well thank you sir, but you have contributed as well! am i must sya, you have put alot of awesome stuff in the trhead!!!!

see you folks tomorrow! remember: last friday party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well thank you sir, but you have contributed as well! am i must sya, you have put alot of awesome stuff in the trhead!!!!
> 
> see you folks tomorrow! remember: last friday party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks sonshine.
Forum Mom is on vacation, so you'll have to put up with me on and off for the next 4 days


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJmjdfWvqlc"]YouTube- Chicago - Make Me Smile (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Glenn Frey- I've Got Mine

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4004469/Glenn_Frey_Ive_got_mine


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

purty cool stuff!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpdwwa7lsUI&feature=related"]YouTube- My Morning Jacket "Touch Me I'm Going To Scream Part II"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3CfvXnawOo"]YouTube- Bad Company - Burning Sky[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that song kicsk ass, sawyerdude!! but i can crank it up a tad:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg_wF7Y33so"]YouTube- scorpions - The Zoo - Best Of Rockers N' Ballads[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that song kicsk ass, sawyerdude!! but i can crank it up a tad:
> 
> YouTube- scorpions - The Zoo - Best Of Rockers N' Ballads




Oh yea!!! That is kick ass


----------



## tsaw

waiting for your next choice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> that song kicsk ass, sawyerdude!! but i can crank it up a tad:
> 
> YouTube- scorpions - The Zoo - Best Of Rockers N' Ballads



Holla atcher Momma!


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> YouTube- Bad Company - Burning Sky


Tom, that reminds me of 5 finger's kick ass remake & a kick ass video to go with it. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY"]YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

that remake fookin rocks, ironman!!

and apparently.... i used a coupon at pizza hut on lithium and my first date. i do not remember this...


...she does 
guess i really am as cheap as people say i am hahahaha


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> Tom, that reminds me of 5 finger's kick ass remake & a kick ass video to go with it.
> 
> 
> YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company



Hey.. that is kick ass good!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Tom, that reminds me of 5 finger's kick ass remake & a kick ass video to go with it.
> 
> 
> YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch- Bad Company



Yup!


----------



## pirate_girl

Highway To Hell-Assassin's Creed 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfKwvGvq0-Q"]YouTube- HighwayTo Hell   Assassin's Creed[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Takin it down now..
Another Park, Another Sunday- The Doobie Brothers

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkq64lCWOhE"]YouTube- Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap - Another Park Another Sunday[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqVJVZdSZ0s"]YouTube- P.O.D. - Satellite + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, PG!!


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Highway To Hell-Assassin's Creed
> 
> YouTube- HighwayTo Hell   Assassin's Creed



Fuk ya PG!! You ROCK!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nite folks!!


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nite folks!!




Night Rustry Dude!! Tomorrow!~


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes. I do..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9r1ZOmIZnc"]YouTube- The Who - Love Ain't for Keeping (Who's Next Version)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY"]YouTube- Greatest Guitar Solo Ever[/ame]

^^ watch for Prince after the 3:00 mark..


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nite folks!!


Night Rusty, take care of our girl!


----------



## tsaw

Nice PG! The dude in the red hat was prince?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Nice PG! The dude in the red hat was prince?


Of course. Geesh, don't you know Prince when you see him?


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg"]YouTube- Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn0f4u4klQs"]YouTube- The Cruxshadows - Citadel[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> YouTube- Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper [Studio Version]



Tsaw on last beer tonight.. Thanks for a great tune!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgloaS4NGyM"]YouTube- John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band - "On the Dark Side"[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

And one for the road

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNk-CtS8JDE"]YouTube- Speedy Gonzales Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is it wrong that i am trying to think up a parody of this song that goes one of Gods greatest gifts, is an unopend beer.? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOXim5ZmSKc"]YouTube- Unanswered Prayes- Garth Brooks.wmv[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> is it wrong that i am trying to think up a parody of this song that goes one of Gods greatest gifts, is an unopend beer.?
> 
> YouTube- Unanswered Prayes- Garth Brooks.wmv



I've been there. Out of beer look REALLY hard in the fridge... AHHH God's gift.. an un-opened beer!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got it, son!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icUU3MCrACc"]YouTube- Whose Line Is It Anyway? Top 3 Irish Drinking Songs[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here you go, sawyer. get ready for a good night of classic THUNDERRRRRRR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JybmSs0r-wc"]YouTube- KISS destroyer god of thunder[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you got it, son!
> 
> YouTube- Whose Line Is It Anyway? Top 3 Irish Drinking Songs



 I likes it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you lieks this, m8??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoN5Nx4u0w"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itsz0qAAOiw&feature=related"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236Lquwq22A&feature=related"]YouTube- Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Sheesh RustyDude... you should be a DJ I'd tune in to your show!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn straight 
 if you dont crank this one up, you are NOT a man!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCjspyo-_aI&feature=related"]YouTube- Black Sabbath-Wizard[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K56soYl0U1w"]YouTube- Blitzkrieg Bop - The Ramones(With Lyrics)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JSGczqVLLg&feature=related"]YouTube- The Ramones - Beat on the Brat[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn straight
> if you dont crank this one up, you are NOT a man!!!!
> YouTube- Black Sabbath-Wizard



I find it amazing how you post the classic stuff. 
Cranke it up!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0OTeYLggtc&feature=related"]YouTube- Green Day - Teenage Lobotomy and Blitzkrieg Bop[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Cranke it up!!!


 
*AALLWWAAYYSS!!*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well its time for a commercial break here on rustys radio show. we will be back after station identification!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcyiQ5mbJ-Y"]YouTube- The Chiffons - The Locomotion[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw yeah!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMNgfiJ_WeA"]YouTube- "Groovin'" By The Young Rascals[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cm3solF6K4"]YouTube- AUSSIE 60s GARAGE PUNK CLASSIC[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-uEXxTsijI&feature=related"]YouTube- The Renegades - Cadillac[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veyPHzxNjog"]YouTube- Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du0wJzA9JfM&feature=related"]YouTube- Hash Pipe - Weezer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Dennis Leary - As*hole *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTVpxxzb2Dc"]YouTube- Dennis Leary - As*hole[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug"]YouTube- I-95 The asshole Song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Great reply! I almost forgot that one even existed bud!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LTRPMpOVM"]YouTube- Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress by The Hollies[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

then you MUST have forgotten this lil ditty!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMuTxs4rLQM&feature=related"]YouTube- David Allen Coe - D-R-U-N-K[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn, sawyer!!!back in the day that was the theme song for my Oldsmobile!! i used to drag race, storm chase, and just cause general HELL in this car!!!


----------



## tsaw

If you like to drink - and like comedy.. you gotta love Ron W@hite.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVpZcRQbXSs"]YouTube- Ron White - wife's dog dies[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn, sawyer!!!back in the day that was the theme song for my Oldsmobile!! i used to drag race, storm chase, and just cause general HELL in this car!!!



That car looks like pure fun! Nice!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> That car looks like pure fun! Nice!!


 
holy shit, son. i sure wish i still had that car. but it covered the fees to get the taurus off the lot. that car was a tank. plowed through snowdrifts, friggin fields, footdeep mudpuddles, went airborne countless times. hell, no wonder it fell apart


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im goin the hell to bed now. turn on the cartoons and fall asleep. i will warn you folks...










... saturday evening is a work party of sorts. free food, baseball game, and BEER. mmm free beer.....


----------



## tsaw

My car to raise hell was a 69 Pontiac LeMans.
Had a 350 V 8 2 speed automatic. Just L and D
Put it in Lo... and you could spin tires and go up to 70 MPH. Then put it into drive and go faster.


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im goin the hell to bed now. turn on the cartoons and fall asleep. i will warn you folks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... saturday evening is a work party of sorts. free food, baseball game, and BEER. mmm free beer.....



I'm off to Gilligans Island... almost like a cartoon.
Ginger reminds me of PG sexy...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kickass, sawyerdude!!


----------



## tsaw

FUNNY!~~~~

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ7Ue5emo6I"]YouTube- Blue Collar Comedy Tour - BIG DECK - starring Drew Carey[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4s3bT-Gk6I&feature=related"]YouTube- Tom T Hall Old Dogs Children & Watermelon Wine[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMSWAUAKJn0"]YouTube- Faron Young - Hello Walls[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERW8z8Y6MHk"]YouTube- George Jones - The Race Is On[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude, where ar ya??


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1GbmaEKIWE"]YouTube- moving out[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VD6BS5ehu0"]YouTube- Blackfoot - Highway Song[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2haiAdCb2Q&feature=related"]YouTube- George Jones The Corvette Song ZR1[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Two from KISS

She-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtPRKT9ck7s"]YouTube- KISS - She - Alive![/ame]

C'mon And Love Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAgYwYZqQQQ&feature=related"]YouTube- KISS-C'mon and Love Me (Live 1997)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

tsaw is here rockin! 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs2Xmds3xUM"]YouTube- Three Days Grace Drown Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bout time, dude!!!!

heres one to take ya back.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg"]YouTube- The Outlaws- Green Grass and High Tides[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny Kravitz- Fly Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rP2unP8xls&feature=related"]YouTube- Fly away - Lenny Kravitz[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua3hZXfNZOE"]YouTube- How Guitar Hero was MEANT to be played  (Rush - YYZ on Expert)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets see him do that with an actual guitar


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpsyrfoX8zw&feature=related"]YouTube- Rush A Farewell To Kings[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny Kravitz- Fly Away
> 
> YouTube- Fly away - Lenny Kravitz




Hell yea PG!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I"]YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra - Mr  Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> lets see him do that with an actual guitar



Yea he rocks..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFVyQSmf_RY"]YouTube- True Guitar Heroism[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R20f-TPKjzc&feature=related"]YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra- Evil Woman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube- Electric Light Orchestra - Mr  Blue Sky



ELO is one of my faves


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how im feeling lately:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBohsCG8emk"]YouTube- Charlie Daniels Band - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and we willl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related"]YouTube- A Country Boy Can Survive[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you know Charlie had it right all along

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XluWvWa8pIc&feature=related"]YouTube- Charlie Daniels Band - A few More Rednecks[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI"]YouTube- long haired country boy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZaZqx9v3dU"]YouTube- Willie Nelson - 1997 - Funny How Time Slips Away[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIRTmUQZwnU"]YouTube- John Anderson - Would You Catch a Falling Star[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2obOVYShTg"]YouTube- John Anderson ~ Chicken Truck[/ame]


----------



## Smoke King

Don't know how this song got into my head today but now I can't get it out! Wonder whatever happened to these guys/gals.......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC9AUR-iTo0"]YouTube- Veruca Salt - Seether[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I don;t know... but that is a good one.



Smoke King said:


> Don't know how this song got into my head today but now I can't get it out! Wonder whatever happened to these guys/gals.......
> 
> YouTube- Veruca Salt - Seether


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im back, bitches!!! spent some time at the legion, lithum drome me home, and ehre i am!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ujBjUriUjI"]YouTube- From A Jack To A King - Jim Reeves[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

got one im sure sawyer hasnt heard. at least in a while

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgI5DMVegIk"]YouTube- El Paso - Marty Robbins[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You need to get your rest youngster!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

says who?


----------



## muleman RIP

Me! I will call you about 4:30 when I go for sausage gravy over biscuits and potatoes! Then we will see how rested you are!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you better have some gravy n biscuits for me then in that case


----------



## muleman RIP

leave now. They are open all night Friday and Saturday. I will buy!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok, m8. cya there!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIn8mPy5_jA"]YouTube- Dick Van Dyke Show: Episode 01: The Sick Boy and the Sitter[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

You need to walk outside and check out the night sky! Stars galore this evening.


----------



## Spiffy1

Good evn'n all!  Gotta check recent theads, but must check on the party tunes in a bit too.  Once again, just BudLight, but had a few homebrews earlier; a few more of those and I wound't be typing sentences right now


----------



## muleman RIP

Set and enjoy for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!



The Eagles- After The Thrill Is Gone

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWAA89Xv8tc"]YouTube- Eagles After the Thrill Is Gone[/ame]

The Waiting- Tom Petty 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItLzdZV004s"]YouTube- The Waiting by Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

We Weren't Born To Follow- Bon Jovi

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CtQbBuIBHg"]YouTube- Bon Jovi - We weren't born to follow [ with lyrics ][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Spiffy1 said:


> Good evn'n all! Gotta check recent theads, but must check on the party tunes in a bit too. Once again, just BudLight, but had a few homebrews earlier; a few more of those and I wound't be typing sentences right now


 

SPIFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IVE MISSED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffy1

I just read on Galvy's Therapy that Rusty is only a figment of my imagination... maybe the homebrew was stonger than I thought!  

Evening Rusty!  Yep, been a while; seems like the seldom I am on, way too late to the party.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

the party never ends, son!!!


----------



## Spiffy1

Awesome PG!  

Mixing Bon Jovi with LeDoux:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLYRdWxJ7zY"]YouTube- Jon Bon Jovi & Chris LeDoux - Bang A Drum[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the party never ends, son!!!


 
Son?


----------



## Spiffy1

Can't resist putting this in the thread, regardless whether an 11yearold depicting R language and violence in a movie speaks negatively of society.  Theme music to a children's show sped up to concert style, then setting the tempo in a action movie just cracks me up!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QberrwlFUNg"]YouTube- Hit Girl Apartment Scene - Kick Ass[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Can't resist putting this in the thread, regardless whether an 11yearold depicting R language and violence in a movie speaks negatively of society.  Theme music to a children's show sped up to concert style, then setting the tempo in a action movie just cracks me up!
> 
> YouTube- Hit Girl Apartment Scene - Kick Ass




Did she say the C word?


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Did she say the C word?


 
Yes, she did; however, I wish producers [this movie included] would learn something from it (if they insist on "street adjectives" in the first place): she [and the entire movie] dropped the C word once - to some startling effect, yet the F-bomb seems every-other word in too many movies these days and loses any effect in two minutes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Yes, she did; however, I wish producers [this movie included] would learn something from it (if they insist on "street adjectives" in the first place): she [and the entire movie] dropped the C word once - to some startling effect, yet the F-bomb seems every-other word in too many movies these days and loses any effect in two minutes.


I can take the F word.
Most people can.
The C word is filthy, disgusting and just plain wrong.
That's my opinion.


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> I can take the F word.
> Most people can.
> The C word is filthy, disgusting and just plain wrong.
> That's my opinion.


 
The vicious circle of lazy grammar and Hollywood exagerating such fact makes the F more palatable to "most people." The character uttering "C" in this movie [and I believe the litterature it was based, but haven't read] is a child raised to knowledge of only combat skills and violent movies; while the title character and his friends: common high school students -thus I find the grammar of the former actually more fitting than the latter. Thus [whether the movie intended or not], actually expressing the very grammar as inappropriate.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> The vicious circle of lazy grammar and Hollywood exagerating such fact makes the F more palatable to "most people." The character uttering "C" in this movie [and I believe the litterature it was based, but haven't read] is a child raised to knowledge of only combat skills and violent movies; while the title character and his friends: common high school students -thus I find the grammar of the former actually more fitting than the latter. Thus [whether the movie intended or not], actually expressing the very grammar as inappropriate.


God damn, can't you ever put anything in simplistic terms?


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> God damn, can't you ever put anything in simplistic terms?


 
No.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> No.


Try harder next time. I can't take you popping up surreptitiously as you do, out of the blue from your hole in the ground. LOL!!

Gregg- I'm No Angel 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw"]YouTube- Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

....but...I am an angel.... Great tune! Hey, how did we get back on topic?  


Much rather be "like a rat up a drainpipe", but as, in the foreseeable future, still way more tasks than time, guess I'll just have to enjoy my "hole in the ground."


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> ....but...I am an angel.... Great tune! Hey, how did we get back on topic?
> 
> 
> Much rather be "like a *rat* up a drainpipe", but as, in the foreseeable future, still way more tasks than time, guess I'll just have to enjoy my "hole in the ground."


*
Rat*t!
On topic??! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8teXR8VE4"]YouTube- Ratt - Round And Round (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Actually, it seems "Round and Round" made one of Rusty's threads previously; either way: back down the hole for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Actually, it seems "Round and Round" made one of Rusty's threads previously; either way: *back down the hole for me*.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99jVPJUeqr4"]YouTube- The Beatles: Hello Goodbye(with side lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bum ba deeda Bum ba deeda ..... 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcYsO890YJY"]YouTube- Dale Evans & Roy Rogers[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

The never ending party thread never had this classic!
\
*~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK 	*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMFYs3gfgis"]YouTube- ~THIN LIZZY~ JAILBREAK[/ame]

PARTY ON!!


----------



## tsaw

If that don't get you partying.. try this:
*AC/DC - Jailbreak ORIGINAL VIDEO*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-n1JVGOvPo"]YouTube- AC/DC - Jailbreak ORIGINAL VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*The Edgar Winter Group- Frankenstein (vinyl) 	*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olKilzV1G1s"]YouTube- The Edgar Winter Group- Frankenstein (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Guys... this song is pretty good.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztWrM0RbU4U"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Hmmm, catchy tsaw, but the video way overdid it for me - girl-girl gives me almost the same reaction as two guys making out


----------



## Spiffy1

pirate_girl said:


> Bum ba deeda Bum ba deeda .....
> 
> 
> YouTube- Dale Evans & Roy Rogers


 
Good choice PG!  The Beatles' Hello Goodbye too!


----------



## tsaw

Spiffy1 said:


> Hmmm, catchy tsaw, but the video way overdid it for me - girl-girl gives me almost the same reaction as two guys making out



Use you imagination... two girls - in your bed. You join in on the fun. That is far from two guys in your bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Al Stewart- Year Of The Cat

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZc7ZQURMs"]YouTube- Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat[/ame]

10cc- I'm Not In Love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw&feature=related"]YouTube- I'M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc[/ame]

George McCrae - Rock Your Baby 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vIr19aoHQI"]YouTube- George McCrae - Rock Your Baby[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

PG is in the house with some classic tunes!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> PG is in the house with some classic tunes!


Meh, I'll be on for a while.
I am mentally exhausted from work, but glad to be here.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Meh, I'll be on for a while.
> I am mentally exhausted from work, but glad to be here.



on my 14h beer.. I'm psychologically bankrupt.. barely can organize a  trip to the bathroom. But I'm glad to be here too.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> on my 14h beer.. I'm psychologically bankrupt.. barely can organize a  trip to the bathroom. But I'm glad to be here too.


I see 14 brewskis knocked you out. Lightweight. 

Clapton- Let It Rain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLf6rhKTRjU"]YouTube- Eric Clapton- Let It Rain[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> on my 14h beer.. I'm psychologically bankrupt.. barely can organize a trip to the bathroom. But I'm glad to be here too.


 
14? candyass


----------



## Spiffy1

tsaw said:


> Use you imagination... two girls - in your bed. You join in on the fun. That is far from two guys in your bed.


 
  Now lets just say my imagination did dream up two girls in my bed, I'd definitely want them more interested in me than each other  .  

There better not be any guys in my bed - not even Rusty!  If I even could conjur guys in my bed, they better be interested in anything but me....


----------



## pirate_girl

Dido- White Flag


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs&ob=av2n"]YouTube- Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## Spiffy1

Not even one beer tonight, and I already hear the bed.  Good thing I just noticed Rusty is out: seeing he remarked '14=candyass' for tsaw, he'd have a real zinger for me!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk_NRIlzyws&feature=related"]YouTube- Family Guy- Mickey Rooney[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok ROCK ON FOLKS!!!!

HAIR METAL SHALL NEEEEEEVERRRRR DIIIIIEEEEEE


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOOQS36Zq8w"]YouTube- Ratt- Slip of the lip[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXfjMlZU7x4&feature=related"]YouTube- Ratt - Loving you is a dirty job (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX27llUBfyY&feature=related"]YouTube- Ratt- Body talk[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip6vVAVjCFs&feature=related"]YouTube- you think your tough-ratt[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and two more to keep sawyer goin while i dig up some REAL good stuff 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMQa1-mToN8&feature=related"]YouTube- Ratt - Way Cool Jr.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C72MvSEDc&feature=related"]YouTube- CINDERELLA - Somebody Save Me[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinderella- Nobody's Fool

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCOrtJMQmVs&ob=av2e"]YouTube- Cinderella - Nobody's Fool[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nice! PG tell me what you think of this

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njPWBTIv9qw&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Sirenia - The Other Side[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqUAYsynaP8&feature=related"]YouTube- Cinderella - Night Songs (1986)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bosxPFCCB38"]YouTube- Dazed And Confused Soundtrack- Fox on the Run[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty! I like that!
Cool video.
Never heard of them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

me either. they popped up as a related video to the cinderella song i posted. but i listened to a couple others by them, and gotta say, not bad!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres the last one i am posting tonight. i know its not with the stuff ive already posted, but its awesome, and good to mellow down as i am gettin ready for bed.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQK_QAUa8Dw"]YouTube- BOZ SCAGGS ,LOW DOWN[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok nuff fer me. got a stock order tomorrow, so i better head to bed. gnite folks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good night Rusty.
That's a good song by Boz Scaggs-- very relaxing.. ahhhhhh


----------



## muleman RIP

You have to mellow out to get ready for bed?


----------



## tsaw

This is what I want in my back yard!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY5uzvEeLBg"]YouTube- Redneck Sling Shot[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Too bad Rusty's going to bed..
I'm just getting started! lol!


Delbert McClinton- Every Time I Roll The Dice

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNd0OMUPMR4"]YouTube- Delbert McClinton - Every Time I Roll  the Dice[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Oh sheesh.. I'm late to the party.. nice posts!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Savage Garden- To The Moon And Back
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjcID88-Sg"]YouTube- Savage Garden - To the Moon & Back [DVD HD][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

listenin to the Revs game on the old Zenith tonight! how is everyone?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so tell me. who doesnt love a lil GNR now adn then?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2rmScLelmE"]YouTube- Guns N' Roses Don't Cry 1987 Version[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

or a little KISS?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGNLo8K6Fk&feature=related"]YouTube- Kiss - I was made for loving you[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oh yeah



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ0DATU_kz0"]YouTube- Kix - Don't Close Your Eyes [lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Grab the hasheesh pipe and give a listen to this Arab/Algerian/Indiana stuff! Not to bad, really if you give it some time. I can see Rusty dancin to this around the grill in the front yard after a six pack. 






rachid taha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGF2NIGchlI"]YouTube- rachid taha - barra barra[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry Ironman, but i gotta American up after that 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncLZD4KFUD4"]YouTube- Sawyer Brown some girls do.[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so true

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DffS4szr1cw&feature=related"]YouTube- Tracy Lawrence - Time Marches on[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

http://home.roadrunner.com/~toyhelper/BullwinkleRocky.jpg 
and heres something we hope youll REALLY like!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eib8f0Ti02o"]YouTube- Sponge Bob soulja boy dance and song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> Grab the hasheesh pipe and give a listen to this Arab/Algerian/Indiana stuff! Not to bad, really if you give it some time. I can see Rusty dancin to this around the grill in the front yard after a six pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachid taha
> 
> YouTube- rachid taha - barra barra




WHat the hell ? Who you been hanging with?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here, sawyerdude, this will get you back on track 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZbSkCKlrHU&feature=related"]YouTube- George Jones   White Lightning[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PODFOF8rmSE"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> here, sawyerdude, this will get you back on track
> 
> YouTube- George Jones   White Lightning



I FRIKEN LOVE THAT SONG!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how bout this, dude?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJOIqmlI65Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Foggy Mountain Breakdown - Earl Scruggs[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> WHat the hell ? Who you been hanging with?


Ha! 
You woulda thunk I was sucking on the purple monster after posting that, LMAO...

okay okay... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVx88gqVYuE"]YouTube- Breaking Benjamin - Lights Out ( Full Song From Dear Agony / Lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and of course:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8&feature=related"]YouTube- Soggy Bottom Boys- I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg78vd0vj3A"]YouTube- Jamey Johnson - I'll Have A Beer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> Ha!
> You woulda thunk I was sucking on the purple monster after posting that, LMAO...
> 
> okay okay...
> 
> YouTube- Breaking Benjamin - Lights Out ( Full Song From Dear Agony / Lyrics )




I likes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2dqgUkJOvs"]YouTube- Soggy Bottom Boys-In The Jail House Now[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and ifn ya wanna REALLY get nostalgic:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr_3TVucft0&feature=related"]YouTube- I'll Fly Away - Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0nA74_0K30"]YouTube        - Brad Paisley and Alison Kraus - Whiskey  Lullaby.wmv[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Where did they go??





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4gJN2NhSNI"]YouTube        - Daughtry - Life After You - New Song w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG that is GREAT!!! i love it!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj8xjLQ9ofI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Layla Acoustic - Eric Clapton[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Clapton's acoustic version of Layla is great, Rusty.
So is your new avvie. Cute! lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related"]YouTube        - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Uncle Kracker- Smile 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffej15-Dgl0&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Uncle Kracker - Smile[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok here is this and im headin to bed, gotta work tomorrow, so whhy the hell am i awake? danm insomnia...............


later folks!!!

enjoy!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYK7YJPZLeE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Respect The Wind[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Good song sonshine.. thanks.

Nighties and take care of that woman....k?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you got it, forum muddah!


----------



## pirate_girl

Two from Phil--
then it's pillow time for me..

Take Me Home

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRY1NG1P_kw&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Phil Collins - Take Me Home (Official Music Video)[/ame]

Genesis- Abacab

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrrXodMyLaw"]YouTube        - Genesis - Abacab[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, I am out!

Go to bed Rusty, Muddah has to work tomorrow aft as well.
hugs to you and Lith.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what a way to kick off the night! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0"]YouTube        - No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

haa haaa.. This is a good song.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X75mry1LcFg"]YouTube        - Katy Perry - Hot N Cold[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Another good one.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRvptTk7IbU"]YouTube        - Katy Perry ft. Snoop Dogg - California Gurls ( Official Music Video ) HD[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Culture attack!!!!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKbkpokQ-hE"]YouTube        - Ludwig van Beethoven Symphonie Nr. 5[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc93qiIHe60"]YouTube        - Days of the New - Touch, Peel and Stand[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Don't you just love the smell of napalm in the morning?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx7XNb3Q9Ek"]YouTube        - Apocalypse Now - The Ride Of The Valkyries[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgOBleNPR00&feature=related"]YouTube        - Days of the New - Shelf in The Room[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

as a matter of fact, lobo, i do!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lZN_aPKCRM"]YouTube        - Billy boy on poison-On my way ( w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Music from another species

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=937A1ELVyUs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

cool, lobo!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyAR3JBsz_g"]YouTube        - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Her Strut[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKwOOymOURo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Heart - Straight On[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and one more for i am ready to hit the sheets. nite, folks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFX-M1rikT8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Godsmack DrumBattle Percussion   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvjuG_jMF6I"]YouTube        - Godsmack DrumBattle Percussion[/ame]

TGIFF!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EcV2G9jG_Y&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rush - YYZ - Wichita, Kansas - 8-20-2010 - Intrust Arena[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

... I should be in the kitchen making dinner, instead of rocking 

Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke7SC9xgKNM"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic[/ame]


No More No More 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EonROxjdds&feature=related"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - No More No More[/ame]


Round and Round 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdM7IGMoyT0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - Round and Round[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey cook up some more girl!


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGyfIYYPQHI"]YouTube        - Monster water hole[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Hey cook up some more girl!



More Aerosmith?  okee dokee! 

Draw The Line- Aerosmith 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ2Cu2OsEUs&feature=related"]YouTube        - Draw The Line Aerosmith[/ame]

Kings and Queens

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBvqR37w1c&feature=related"]YouTube        - Kings and Queens[/ame]

One Way Street

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip6xdRIEezw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - One Way Street[/ame]

Come Together

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDtoZ8M3Q50"]YouTube        - Aerosmith-Come Together[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

kings and queens is my all time favorite aerosmith tune, pg!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Rusty are you partying for the games today? FOOTBALL time again. It is about time we get some normalcy back in our schedules!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah really. i dont think the Gmen are being broadcast today aound here. i'll likely still watch the O's game, or listen to the Revs play outside on the grill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> kings and queens is my all time favorite aerosmith tune, pg!!!


.. yep, one of mine too, for sure!

Wish I could laze around again today, but I picked up for a co-worker who wants to go to a festival.


----------



## muleman RIP

We always get their games on Direct Tv from NYC. I can catch most games between the different networks on the dish.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi PG  gonna be a lazy day for me!!! little laundry, vac the livin room and a load of dishes, and thats it 

Mr. Mule, you are closer to that demographic than me, so i guess you would be more likely to get the games. we just downgraded our cable package to save money, but we kept the sports and HD channels, so i still will hopefully be able to pick some stuff up. we have the NFL Red Zone, so at the very least ill be able to see all the good plays and TDs as they happen on there. that channel kicks ass


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuZeIdKimWQ"]YouTube        - Crazy Frog - Race Car[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV1v6FmB4P0"]YouTube        - Styx - Blue Collar Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related"]YouTube        - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsFEoX6r15o"]YouTube        - Motorhead-Hellraiser[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Little River Band- Cool Change

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk"]YouTube        - Cool Change Little River Band[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBaYtcD1NEI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Motorhead - Jack The Ripper[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG!!!!!!!!!! i love LRB!!! reps ifn i can


----------



## pirate_girl

*CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeqmNbA2Hs&feature=related"]YouTube        - CHRISTOPHER CROSS - SAILING[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6yh_joWP20"]YouTube        - It's Only Rock 'N' Roll (But I Like It) The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

da Stones!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWBpgkCP5rA"]YouTube        - eric cartman-im sailing away[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Gawd Rusty!! LOL!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

GFR- I'm Your Captain

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY"]YouTube        - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

here, PG!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYZq_DlRBHQ"]YouTube        - Heat of the Moment-with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

heres a Rusty favorite:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR-ixnPtxU8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Genesis - That's All[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice Genesis tune!
Never cared for Asia much.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

asia has a couple i like. not much. BUT:






just you wait


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a long forgotten band, which is a shame, because IMO they were great!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE0e-tfWB-I"]YouTube - Aldo Nova- Ball and Chain w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I slightly remember that one lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL how bout:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br0RTW3vMfo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Aldo nova - Fallen angel[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqXuASs4ygs"]YouTube        - Kiss - Shout it out loud (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, don't remember Fallen Angel.
KISS, however....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahaha well i will find one more for ya then its bedtime for me. dont worry tho, it will be a good one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and here it is, then. gnite FF family!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I"]YouTube        - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

KISS- Beth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tET3vtelQ6A


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and here it is, then. gnite FF family!!
> 
> YouTube        - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)




Night dear, have good dreams and hugs to Lith


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill be back soon. but untill then

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDE7Ej5UkiI&feature=channel"]YouTube        - American Idol - My pants done ripped - Cornelius Edwards (Remix)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCZx5-b9tlE"]YouTube        - I've Got Something In My Front Pocket For You[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

had this album forever ago. sure wish i could find it...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLS__ip2UY"]YouTube        - Triumph - Lay Out On The Line[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pOj3G31H3M&feature=related"]YouTube        - Triumph  -  Fight the Good Fight[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1mqbwcvnQA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Triumph - Ordinary Man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFgKVLykPpg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Triumph - Spellbound[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude! Party on !!


----------



## tsaw

Triumph... yea...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

crank dis up dude!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I2LleMykhw&feature=related"]YouTube - Triumph - When The Lights Go Down[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ2HHijWt4Y&feature=related"]YouTube        - Triumph - Stranger In A Strange Land[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

goin to grill. be back after a while


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvSbdr9U7WU"]YouTube        - Phil Collins & Eric Clapton - In the Air Tonight (RARE)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huXh3M7bCs4"]YouTube        - GENESIS-Mama[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I think this 80's video is one of the most unique.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZtWABLuWHo"]YouTube        - Genesis - Land of Confusion[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This 80's Rush Video also was pretty unique.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC0u9MdHA98"]YouTube        - Rush - Distant Early Warning (MUSIC VIDEO)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rush had lots of great music. The album 2112 had a dedication to Ayn Rand. The song "TREES" has the same spirit of Ayn Rand ideology.  

_"The Oaks are the "haves" and the Maples are the "have nots". The Maples  bitch about the unfairness of life and so a law is passed (not by the  Oaks) where the whole lot of them are "made equal" by chopping away  everything that everyone has. It's a caution against﻿ Communism; you  can't make everyone equally prosperous, you can only make them all  equally poor."_




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb_VwfVVI0M"]YouTube        - Rush - The Trees (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty burned supper again! Damn keystone lights messed up his sense of time!


----------



## pirate_girl

R.E.M.- Bang And Blame

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FNfB6WfwM4&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - R.E.M. - Bang And Blame (Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Driver 8 REM

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47DYVhBgRmQ"]YouTube        - REM Driver 8 Video[/ame]

Drive (my very favourite R.E.M song)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um2C0uEDDZg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Drive[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Hey PG.. REM rocks!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Hey PG.. REM rocks!


uh huh!

R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]

Fall On Me

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cY3dds3psc&feature=related"]YouTube        - REM - Fall on me - Acoustic[/ame]

The One I Love

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMmTn0IOwH4&ob=av2n"]YouTube        - R.E.M. - The One I Love (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYxR1XM9KbE"]YouTube        - Smokin' In The Boys' (Brownsville Station) - Room Big Hand Dave Cover[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*R.E.M. - The One I Love (2003 Digital Remaster)*


I LOVE THAT SONG@!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

all good stuff, folks!

heres this while i grab a quick rinse

a couple more from Rustys top 100

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsH4CrwExCQ"]YouTube        - Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Album Version)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5pHM-o2_Dk"]YouTube        - Last Dance with Mary Jane- Tom Petty[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cv8jwxgM2Q"]YouTube        - Demonsbane - Heather Alexander[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Tom Petty- Refugee  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHnqeXdprlA"]YouTube        - Tom Petty- Refugee w/ lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

When partying... you gotta have some comedy!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OFghmyotRs"]YouTube        - Robin WIlliams and The Scottsman[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

O's up 11-3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you go, boys!!!!!!!!!!!!


who wants to see the Rusty Top 100 songs of all time???


----------



## tsaw

GO!!! Rustydude!!! \\ top 100?  WOW!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok i will take my time. spread it out over a few days


100.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

99.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U&feature=related"]YouTube        - Styx- Babe[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fPQC4eRJuk"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

98.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afHQd-lP4yU"]YouTube        - Journey-Separate Ways (Worlds Apart)-lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im thinkin i will do 5-10 a night till we get to #1

can anyone guess what #1 will be???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

97.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPo9Gd2z6rI"]YouTube        - Carlos Santana - Black Magic Woman  (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

96.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuLsxo20Rmo"]YouTube        - Rob Zombie - Dragula - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

95.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzuo_UObpuA"]YouTube        - Linkin Park - What ive done[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

94. and thats it for tonight


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Linkin Park - "New Divide"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im thinkin i will do 5-10 a night till we get to #1
> 
> can anyone guess what #1 will be???


????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNftO3-_sxQ&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Coldplay - Speed Of Sound[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im thinkin i will do 5-10 a night till we get to #1
> 
> can anyone guess what #1 will be???



Sure can.. go back to the first post you posted!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1At-GILpwc"]YouTube        - Marilyn Manson - Another Brick In The Wall[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry kids! kep guessing!


both great tunes btw


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok guess i can do some more


93.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHlYLt7Vt2c"]YouTube        - Politik - Coldplay[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry kids! kep guessing!
> 
> 
> both great tunes btw




I have no idea then Rusty..

Anyway..

Del Amitri - Kiss This Thing Goodbye 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUWAE76PmMY"]YouTube        - Del Amitri - Kiss This Thing Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

92.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vblNj75hUpM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Coldplay - AMSTERDAM[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmmmmmm I bet the #1 is Foo Fighters.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope.


think way back, PG


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

but you did get the next one

91.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO_15bcZTq8"]YouTube        - Foo Fighters - Everlong (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Something Alice Cooper?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nope but gettin warmer, dear


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

90.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzhokBu-IcM&feature=related"]YouTube        - incubus - drive[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> im thinkin i will do 5-10 a night till we get to #1
> 
> can anyone guess what #1 will be???



I got it dude!!!

#1!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFPx84GRVKs"]YouTube        - Psychostick-BEER! drunckin lipsync[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dude are those kids even 16 yet? the kid with the mantitties is gonna have one hell of a headache 

a tune i am rather fond of, but not #1


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

89.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWSxELGNShk"]YouTube        - System Of A Down - Toxicity #12[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nope but gettin warmer, dear



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4&ob=av2n"]YouTube        - The Who - Who Are You?[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

I got it, Now tell me I'm not right. Rust'y #1 of 100.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i5k4I1AOEI"]YouTube        - Tom T Hall    (I Like Beer)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awesome, PG!!!!! kickass song!!!

but nope 

that is close to the top, tho


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> I got it, Now tell me I'm not right. Rust'y #1 of 100.
> 
> YouTube - Tom T Hall (I Like Beer)


 
son, i gotta say it. you are on the right track. but NO!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

should i just post it?...................


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> awesome, PG!!!!! kickass song!!!
> 
> but nope
> 
> that is close to the top, tho


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr .. hold on, I gotta think for a minute!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

okeydokey ill be here all week


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> okeydokey ill be here all week




The Kinks- Lola

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk"]YouTube        - The Kinks - Lola[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG there is no way i can say that you do NOT know me!!!

but im sorry to say that isnt #1.

last one for tonight

then im goin to bed, its almost 12am and i got a damn stock order tomorrow 

gnite folks! will see yous soon



88.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMBXOACDUU0"]YouTube        - George Thorogood - Who Do You Love[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWSxELGNShk"][/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

It's probably a Bowie tune.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSYbRiYwTY"]YouTube        - David Bowie's "Space Oddity"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

or...................


















































[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs"]YouTube        - one bourbon one scotch one beer[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Not that this is Rusty's #1 one.. but worth a listen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4s3bT-Gk6I"]YouTube        - Tom T Hall Old Dogs Children & Watermelon Wine[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> or...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube        - one bourbon one scotch one beer



You might have it PG!!


----------



## tsaw

Off to bed... I leave you with a great party song! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k85mRPqvMbE"]YouTube        - Crazy Frog - Axel F[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> You might have it PG!!


ya think?


----------



## pirate_girl

I have a good closing tune too.  

The Cult- Sweet Soul Sister



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNobN73F2JY"]YouTube        - The Cult - Sweet Soul Sister[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> ya think?


 
wwwweeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllll























iiiillllllllllllllllllllll bbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeee dddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeddddddddddd


PG done did went and got it!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> wwwweeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iiiillllllllllllllllllllll bbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeee dddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeddddddddddd
> 
> 
> PG done did went and got it!!!



Who knows who?


----------



## tsaw

Good going PG!! 

This has to be in the top 100 some where.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8Ru1mI3XI"]YouTube        - Rehab - Bartender Song (aka Sittin At A Bar)Unedited[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This one too Rusty?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pujenWy-rM"]YouTube        - its a great day to whoop somebodys ass[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats funny, sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gonna see how far we get on teh countdown tonight 

87.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHT8Kb9VjAQ"]YouTube        - HEROES - DAVID BOWIE[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

86.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLVHlgheJ_8"]YouTube        - Queen - Don't stop me now (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't mean to interrupt the countdown Rusty---
Here's two I've never heard before.. thought you'd like the band.

Default - Hold Onto You (Lyrics) 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlW5XsCFNRI"]YouTube        - Default - Hold Onto You (Lyrics)[/ame]

Default - Turn It On [NEW SONG] [ITUNES QUALITY!] 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxlqcj1MbzE&feature=related"]YouTube        - Default - Turn It On [NEW SONG] [ITUNES QUALITY!][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

default is a great band, PG, thanks!!! never heard those two


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets keep it rollin

85.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzsWaEs_dNc"]YouTube        - Reba McEntire - Fancy lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

84.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KmXQO052IQ"]YouTube        - Sittin at a bar) with Hank Williams Jr. ~ Rehab[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

83.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related"]YouTube        - A Country Boy Can Survive[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

82.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs&NR=1"]YouTube        - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrvOBvEtgNI"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIZSfPl2TzM"]YouTube        - After The Fire - Der Kommisar[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc"]YouTube        - Mr. Roboto- Styx[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

Rusty talkin:

all good stuff, sawyerdude!!



and reps for life to whoever can guess Rusty's #2 song in the top 100 countdown


----------



## tsaw

MY guess - is a good one?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djj7jW6ny2M"]YouTube        - Terminator 2 - Bad to the Bone[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a good one yes. but #2, no


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

81.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy8ba2eL7cI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Midnight Special-Sanford Townsend Band  "Smoke From A Distant Fire"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

80.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqB9lhHqmsE&feature=fvw"]YouTube        - Cheap Trick - Surrender - Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not in the top 100 but a definate honorable mention. just. bad. ass.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIk6NH2QFEU&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - SOiL - Black betty (Ram Jam cover)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> not in the top 100 but a definate honorable mention. just. bad. ass.
> 
> YouTube        - SOiL - Black betty (Ram Jam cover)



NOT in the top 100? you wanker!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty's #2?
I have no idea!

*The Offspring-Self Esteem   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bueuGw47IG0"]YouTube        - The Offspring-Self Esteem[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

another kickass song! but sorry, not #2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

79.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q3H2UQYLzM&feature=fvst"]YouTube        - Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of HeLL[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Godddddd I love this song!!

Journey - Anytime

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]YouTube        - Journey - Anytime[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

78.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ"]YouTube        - Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvZyGp-LG4I"]YouTube        - KISS - God gave rock n roll to you[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

77.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o"]YouTube        - Player - Baby Come Back[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude, rock on, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> YouTube        - KISS - God gave rock n roll to you


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

76.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIK5F4zRN0Y&feature=related"]YouTube        - ACE How long 1974[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

75.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxJwP0izGgc"]YouTube        - MOTÖRHEAD ACE OF SPADES (Good Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

74.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju1q98NMxkU"]YouTube - Johnny Cash - I Got Stripes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I am still stuck on #2! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Is it this?

Rush- Limelight
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0SDUff2UAg"]YouTube        - Rush - Limelight music video[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi PG 

that aint it! surprisingly eough its not even Rush


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

73.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8&ob=av2n"]YouTube        - Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Charlie Daniels- South is gonna do it again
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL-1T9g5-vU"]YouTube        - Charlie Daniels - South's Gonna  Do It Again[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Don Mclean- starry night
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwE3VdZ_AHQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - Don Mclean - Vincent (Starry, Starry Night)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Martha and the Vandellas-Heatwave
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fnYpwrng"]YouTube        - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*will you still love me tomorrow? the shirelles*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWRjjpBlWw&feature=related"]YouTube        - will you still love me tomorrow? the shirelles[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCdGqed6Ajg&feature=fvw"]YouTube        - The Grass Roots-Midnight confessions[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UWRypqz5-o&feature=related"]YouTube        - Steppenwolf - Born to be wild 1969[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jimi Hendrix: "Hey Joe" *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydN5VDDBMM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jimi Hendrix: "Hey Joe"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmxB2BwVufA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Johnny Cash - Ghost Riders In The Sky (From "Live At Montreux" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Neil Diamond - Solitary Man *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0RE-XKbxr4&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Neil Diamond - Solitary Man (From "The Thank You Australia Concert" DVD)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeMrttj8Ucg"]YouTube        - Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guDDPXcdmUI"]YouTube        - Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Lk0DZDaL8"]YouTube        - Battle of New Orleans-Nitty Gritty Dirt Band[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

A newer one by Heart.
Hey You
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiK0YBhBmD8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Heart - Hey You [Live][/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdqJ29PQac"]YouTube        - Tina Turner - Rolling on the river (1971)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI4tq0A-s18"]YouTube        - Donna Fargo - Daddy[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

One of my old faves

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8"]YouTube        - Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks  1974[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs"]YouTube        - Charlie Daniels - Late 70's - Long Haired Country Boy[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*The CARS - Since I Held You(1979)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JRXOgj0YUY&feature=related"]YouTube        - The CARS - Since I Held You(1979)[/ame]

*The CARS - Dangerous Type*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-6XHe4fXUs&feature=related"]YouTube        - The CARS - Dangerous Type(1979)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff all! back to the countdown!

72.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g&feature=related"]YouTube        - Amos Moses - Jerry Reed[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Good one, Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

71.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWO_AIh8drk"]YouTube        - C.W. McCall - Convoy[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> One of my old faves
> 
> YouTube        - Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks  1974



Nice I forgot that song ever existed. 
20 or 25 years ago i suspect is the last time i heard it.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCwJjAP53bE"]YouTube        - Johnny Horton " Lost Highway"[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 71.
> 
> YouTube        - C.W. McCall - Convoy




Yea Rusty.. that needs to be in the top 100


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr4y2_BqHYg"]YouTube        - Tom T Hall - The Year That Clayton Delaney Died[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> *The CARS - Since I Held You(1979)   *
> 
> YouTube        - The CARS - Since I Held You(1979)
> 
> *The CARS - Dangerous Type*
> 
> YouTube        - The CARS - Dangerous Type(1979)



OH yea.. the Cars rock! Thanks PG!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ELWgMp5Ik"]YouTube        - Roses For Mama[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts"]YouTube        - Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> OH yea.. the Cars rock! Thanks PG!


Ya welcome Tom.
I wore that 8 track (Candy-O) out back in the day.
Jeff was only going on 3 years old and always put it in the player when we'd get in the car


----------



## tsaw

loboloco said:


> YouTube        - Roses For Mama



Damn.. never heard that one.. You made me tear up. Rusty.. do I lose my man card?


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw1bHaUk1CM"]YouTube        - The Highwaymen - Highwayman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

If this don't make the top 100 - then Rusty gets no more reps! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBWFJ85n_w0"]YouTube        - Johnny Cash Show: Johnny Cash - Sunday Morning Coming Down[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> YouTube        - The Highwaymen - Highwayman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> Damn.. never heard that one.. You made me tear up. Rusty.. do I lose my man card?


 
did you ever have one?


----------



## Ironman

*Porn Star Dancin*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts"]YouTube        - Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

tsaw, I love that one.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Who- Join Together
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ehc6GJ3R7M"]YouTube        - Join Together - THE WHO[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hos8Buwd4WE"]YouTube        - sweet home alabama[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube        - sweet home alabama



haha!! Bless her heart! Love it!


----------



## loboloco

Probably not really appropriate here, but some of the most beautiful music ever played.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g"]YouTube        - Amazing Grace - Bagpipes[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Probably not really appropriate here, but some of the most beautiful music ever played.
> 
> YouTube        - Amazing Grace - Bagpipes



Jeff, everything is appropriate here.
Lovely song and video darling.


----------



## tsaw

*Re: Porn Star Dancin*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Porn Star Dancing (Rock Version)



Gotta love it! Nice addition Iron!


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOolxO4e9d8"]YouTube        - Native American (Plains Indians) tribute - paintings[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDpVS7D9AJs"]YouTube        - The Road to Shamballa | music by Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

PG, this should take us both back.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM"]YouTube        - Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> PG, this should take us both back.
> 
> YouTube        - Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night



Oh yeah, loved Three Dog Night!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JA1XAmzbnw"]YouTube        - Pieces of April - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Jeff, everything is appropriate here.
> Lovely song and video darling.



Exactly! Well said. (except for the darling part)


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Exactly! Well said. (except for the darling part)


I call everyone darling, honey, sweetheart.. even called my Mama that.


----------



## pirate_girl

BREAD!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00b7SIi4NOE"]YouTube        - BREAD "Mother Freedom" Purple Rocks Vintage[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs"]YouTube        - Bread Everything I own.wmv[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4"]YouTube        - Bread Guitar Man[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn8zJ3eErUE"]YouTube        - Bread - Aubrey  (1973)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> I call everyone darling, honey, sweetheart.. even called my Mama that.



I agreed with everything you said.. but i didn't want to go as far as call Jeff a Darling


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> I agreed with everything you said.. but i didn't want to go as far as call Jeff a Darling


Why not?
He is a darling man with more under his belt here than most folks.
Me and him go waaaaaay back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

70.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA"]YouTube        - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]





and an honorable mention

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT_eOiTwtoQ&p=2E7E247C1DB1EFD9&index=5"]YouTube        - Johnny Ace - - Pledging My Love[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1knCF94GRu0"]YouTube        - Waylon Jennings - Amanda[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

69.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZBSGaWrEn4&p=2E7E247C1DB1EFD9&index=3"]YouTube        - Dion & The Belmonts : I Wonder Why[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYTSwGNLPsE"]YouTube        - Waylon Jennings - Ladies Love Outlaws[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> Why not?
> He is a darling man with more under his belt here than most folks.
> Me and him go waaaaaay back.



You lost the intent of my post. Jeff IS a darling.. 
He is a friend of mine. I was saying.. you can call him a darling.. but as a man I was not going to call him a darling you see - a guy don't call a guy a darling.. Sorry for the stupid way I wrote that. But all is good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> You lost the intent of my post. Jeff IS a darling..
> He is a friend of mine. I was saying.. you can call him a darling.. but as a man I was not going to call him a darling you see - a guy don't call a guy a darling.. Sorry for the stupid way I wrote that. But all is good


 
oh hush-up, sweetiepie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

68.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33nTnawq6jk"]YouTube        - Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher (1942)[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Makes me think of my daughter.  Angel, I hope you made it home.  RIP 09-11-01

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9OHJwisP5M"]YouTube        - GOING HOME - SOPHIE ZELMANI[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn, lobo, i had no idea. so sorry.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoNhUtJpxyc"]YouTube        - Islands In The Stream - Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> damn, lobo, i had no idea. so sorry.


Rusty, don't discuss it much.  First tower.  Never recovered.


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfgUGgyVyN4"]YouTube        - Tanya Tucker-Would You Lay With Me[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Fallen - Sarah McLachlan 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWsM5CAsafs"]YouTube        - Fallen - Sarah McLachlan[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=394MG8Q60PI"]YouTube        - Tanya Tucker-Teddy Bear Song -Rare-[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sarah- Possession 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itydwcyywBc"]YouTube        - Sarah McLachlan - Possession[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK6QJP4khPM"]YouTube        - Dolly Parton/Holly Dunn-Daddy's Hands[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

67.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc&NR=1"]YouTube        - Blues Brothers - 'Sweet Home Chicago'[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok its past my bedtime. will be back with more tomorrow. gnite!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

The Doobies
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zCVwzhwCs4"]YouTube        - Doobie Brothers - Take me In Your Arms - China Grove - 70's[/ame]

Black Forest (Lorelei) / Mercury Rev 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X7QYr87yRk"]YouTube        - Black Forest (Lorelei) / Mercury Rev[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Lights out around here.  Even the dog has gone to bed on me. Hasta manana.


----------



## Lithium

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiuimDNlyuQ"]YouTube        - Samantha Fox - Touch Me[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

70.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8&feature=grec_index"]YouTube        - david bowie - changes[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

honorable mention:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ2yXWi0ppw"]YouTube        - R.E.M.-Losing My Religion(With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

69.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlAa0IGCXCw"]YouTube        - Joe Diffie - Third Rock From The Sun[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

68.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWb_QxYDM0"]YouTube        - Sawyer Brown Six Days On The Road With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

67.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpTJg2EBpw"]YouTube        - Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude..!! I approve of the last 3 tunes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

66.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I&NR=1"]YouTube        - Hit the road Jack![/ame]


----------



## tsaw

You are mean


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! didnt even think, m8 hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! didnt even think, m8 hahaha.

you always welcome here, m8. hell you are in the thread title!!!


----------



## tsaw

LOL!!! waiting for 65!!! Don't stop yet!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im done for tonight, my friend. once the ball game is over im headin to bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lines On My Face~ Frampton

Definitely in my top 20 for sure...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir23bJWsGKc"]YouTube        - Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive - 03 - Lines On My Face[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

LOL!! when Rusty poops out.. PG takes over!! 

My queen of rock.. ROCKS!!


----------



## tsaw

For peace on earth///  IMAGINE..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM0Z75KEd_o"]YouTube        - Imagine- John Lennon(Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

2 great songs!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

65.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - Pink[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

64.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw7w2b_FTC8"]YouTube        - Shoot to thrill - AC/DC (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HONORABLE MENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imgxOmW6VZ0&feature=related"]YouTube        - South Park - Beer Song[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Roger McGuinn - King Of the Hill 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4fx_vMU1z8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Roger McGuinn - King Of the Hill[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

....


----------



## tsaw

*Come Back to Me-David Cook   *



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmUBPzI52V4"]YouTube        - Come Back to Me-David Cook[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*The Eagles- Already Gone *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-S5M9oD2wc&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Eagles- Already Gone[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cPrtpM_kv0"]YouTube        - Eminem  Beautiful Music Video UNCESORED[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Glenn Frey- I've Got Mine

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4004469/Glenn_Frey_Ive_got_mine


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

63.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieu6zu0pcJs&feature=grec_index"]YouTube        - Coldplay - Moses[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

New stuff. Check out the talent on the drums. 
He really lights it up at the end 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItZyaOlrb7E"]YouTube        - this drummer is at the wrong gig[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah alright, the dudes good


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i like this. he has been gettin back to his roots lately, and not so commercial anymore.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uelHwf8o7_U&ob=av2e"]YouTube        - Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft. Rihanna[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

been tryin for almost 2 years to get Lith to sing this with me on karaoke night at the bar, she still wont do it...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmktGqdiLWk&feature=fvst"]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty 'Stop Draggin My Heart Around''[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Are you complaining or bragging. 



Rusty Shackleford said:


> been tryin for almost 2 years to get Lith to sing this with me on karaoke night at the bar, she still wont do it...
> 
> YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty 'Stop Draggin My Heart Around''


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dont remember


----------



## tsaw

These young boys... today 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4"]YouTube        - Jizz In My Pants[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Diana came running to say I need to follow up with this!!!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJsQcnB6GC0"]YouTube        - Jizz In My Pants response: "Puke In My Mouth" -MsTaken.com[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

not quite sure what the hell THAT was but

62.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGFLLHs7_cA"]YouTube        - The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

61.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S90Uch2as&feature=related"]YouTube        - Simon & Garfunkel - Sound Of Silence[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Richard Marx- Hazard

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMW5nbirms4"]YouTube        - Richard Marx - Hazard (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

60.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pOj3G31H3M"]YouTube        - Triumph  -  Fight the Good Fight[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sheryl Crow- The Difficult Kind

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNwlVExyHiw"]YouTube        - Sheryl Crow - The Difficult Kind (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ wth? lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65AuuFpNFxY&feature=related"]YouTube        - I Love, Tom T Hall, Little baby duck song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube        - I Love, Tom T Hall, Little baby duck song



Thanks for the tear. 
Now get back to some ROCK!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

rock, huh? well....



IF YOU INSIST!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0LuFaPtmt8"]YouTube        - Iron Maiden "Wasted Years"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

59.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsijnnrB-iI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Iron Maiden - "Moonchild"[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Friday night and the party has died?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Friday night and the party has died?


 
is that a song lyric?


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> is that a song lyric?


Bonehead! More like the story of Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no really ive heard that in a sone once, i swear


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> no really ive heard that in a sone once, i swear


On a Friday night right before you passed out!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

58.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrMg035fHE0"]YouTube        - Johnny Depp I'm Gonna Run To You[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrFrNnxuIYc"][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

57.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnBAvvXdzHE"]YouTube        - kiss - God of Thunder (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

56.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I"]YouTube        - Electric Light Orchestra - Mr  Blue Sky[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

55.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScXXaBu1Ing"]YouTube        - The Monkees - Last Train To Clarksville[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

we are closing in on 3000 posts in here!
You up to hitting that milestone tonight?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

fuck it! lets hit it, son!!!!


54.

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kktIIGisy0Q"]YouTube        - Great White - Rock Me[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRrKwgiwQlY"][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> fuck it! lets hit it, son!!!!
> 
> 
> 54.
> 
> 
> YouTube        - Great White -- Rock Me




Ok.. bud.. you keep the rusty's count down going, and I throw in some random good shit!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

works for me, son! time for a smoke and another beer


----------



## tsaw

*The Guess Who-American Woman lyrics*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OR6HkGS11c"]YouTube        - The Guess Who-American Woman lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Hooked On a Feeling  Blue Swede *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OnMd47ZfWQ"]YouTube        - Hooked On a Feeling  Blue Swede[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Tanya Tucker-Delta Dawn   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxRYMiitmho"]YouTube        - Tanya Tucker-Delta Dawn[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*David Bowie - Fame *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_30HA7rec"]YouTube        - David Bowie - Fame[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away + lyrics*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_H-LY4Jb2M"]YouTube        - Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*A Taste Of Honey - Boogie Oogie Oogie (Slayd5000)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB_h0_-FFjc"]YouTube        - A Taste Of Honey - Boogie Oogie Oogie (Slayd5000)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

53.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbDbQc3QdXU"]YouTube        - David Bowie: Queen Bitch[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Ring My Bell - Anita Ward  '1979   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_KmivFbTTM"]YouTube        - Ring My Bell - Anita Ward  '1979[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> works for me, son! time for a smoke and another beer



I'm gonna try and go through the top songs of the 70, 80, and 90's. Hope to hell some more members joins in on this!!


----------



## tsaw

*Chic- Le Freak   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqupk71a-O0"]YouTube        - Chic- Le Freak[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Now songs from the 80's..

*Blondie-Call Me   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968"]YouTube        - Blondie-Call Me[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Queen - crazy little thing called love *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrelPOP518g"]YouTube        - Queen - crazy little thing called love[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Escape (The Pina Colada Song)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntnt6PeQqGQ"]YouTube        - Escape (The Pina Colada Song)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Gary Numan - Cars   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldyx3KHOFXw"]YouTube        - Gary Numan - Cars[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*kenny rogers coward of the county*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK543f0_UKc"]YouTube        - kenny rogers coward of the county[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Kool & the Gang - Celebration   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeTgx_pj6m8"]YouTube        - Kool & the Gang - Celebration[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts video*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4feL1lhBidk"]YouTube        - Juice Newton - Queen of Hearts video[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*foreigner-urgent   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPEjF3LSM64"]YouTube        - foreigner-urgent[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Crying - Don McLean   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjMNOouIb0k"]YouTube        - Crying - Don McLean[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Now for some 90's hits.

*I'm too sexy - Right said Fred   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcbsy5SiCIo"]YouTube        - I'm too sexy - Right said Fred[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY"]YouTube        - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk"]YouTube        - Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yo. sorry, whiskey run


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yo. sorry, whiskey run



Ata boy!!!
You devil.. remids me of my youth/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well shit. got a 5th of Old Crow, son


----------



## tsaw

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well shit. got a 5th of Old Crow, son



Now let's fukin rock!!!

*Van Halen - Hot For Teacher*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XLKcMoXRE"]YouTube        - Van Halen - Hot For Teacher[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it looks like Rusty has partied out early again! Got the Penn State game coming up. Maybe later!


----------



## Lithium

yeah you are right mule. Got drunk in the back yard talking to the people next door. Only 8pm and he is already gone....


----------



## tsaw

Rustydude!!! U better shape up or your ass is grass!


----------



## tsaw

*Thin Lizzy-Jail Break*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDolGOLPzdo"]YouTube        - Thin Lizzy-Jail Break[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THANKS to sawyerdude for keepin it rollin for me

52.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHsxMqpL0c"]YouTube        - Anthrax - Madhouse[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

All my rowdy friends have settled down

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm63_M_4BF0"]YouTube        - All My Rowdy Friends (Have Settled Down)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude!!!!!!!!!!!

whats crackin, bee-yotch?


----------



## tsaw

Hey Rustydude!!! All is good here on this fine Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good! im relaxing watchin police chase videos on TV  love to see those assclowns get their comeuppance


----------



## tsaw

Haa Haa..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gt0ghpsfQ0"]YouTube        - Dumb Crook[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets see if we can finish this up tonight!!!


51.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4ujMvABhkE"]YouTube        - Merle Haggard - The Bottle Let Me Down[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

finish up the count down or your last beer


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gimme time, now! just got back from the bar ffs


----------



## muleman RIP

He can't stay awake that long! Nascar is on from Charlotte!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> He can't stay awake that long! Nascar is on from Charlotte!


 

 

the Phils game is on, too!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMwXPueu-RM"]YouTube        - Joe Cocker Mad Dogs - Cry me a River 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Elton John - Madman Across the Water *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InOjdeQqQFA"]YouTube        - Elton John - Madman Across the Water (original version)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*ELO - Mr.Blue Sky *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98P-gu_vMRc"]YouTube        - ELO - Mr.Blue Sky (Original Promo)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY"]YouTube        - Ozark Mountain Daredevils-If You Wanna Get to Heaven[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Two songs I like


----------



## muleman RIP

*Billy Idol - Rebel Yell *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0_BoXt3kU&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell (From "In Super Overdrive Live")[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Make that 4.


----------



## muleman RIP

*America - Ventura Highway *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd2Ch6WBeQU"]YouTube        - America - Ventura Highway (live 1974)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcrEqIpi6sg"]YouTube        - Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now (Live, 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets get this baby runnin again!

2nd half

50.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRkECzWKNOA"]YouTube        - Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

49.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aizCMO-mI1Q"]YouTube        - Rocky Horror Picture Show  Time Warp[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

48.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26wEWSUUsUc"]YouTube        - Elton John - Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting (Yellow Brick Road 14 of 21)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

47.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8"]YouTube        - The Pina Colada Song[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

A suggestion for a future top 100 post:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmCKvY684WI"]YouTube        - Pink Floyd- Pigs On The Wing (Part 1 and 2) Video[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

This one too.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnDaiAZ3Z9A"]YouTube        - Animals - Dogs (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

TED

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eISPP6zuNE"]YouTube        - Ted Nugent -Stranglehold[/ame]

AC/DC-- nuff said--

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmwQ4yF6XuU"]YouTube        - AC/DC - For Those About To Rock[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ive been slacking

46.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORzirnAoda4&feature=related"]YouTube        - David Bowie - Modern Love Live 2004[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGK00Q7xx-s"]Tsaw & Rusty[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

yup.. 
I'm the drummer!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Heh.. some party..

The Who--Getting In Tune

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-3rnD7FSc"]YouTube        - The Who - Getting in Tune[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3VWi9bMl2M"]YouTube        - Breaking Benjamin [ - Evil Angel - ][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Primer 55!*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4sbVgukxa0"]YouTube        - Primer 55 - Loose[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Re: Primer 55!*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Primer 55 - Loose



Holly grail of god... nice post


----------



## Ironman

*Re: Primer 55!*



tsaw said:


> Holly grail of god... nice post


Thanks bro! 
They were in your neck of the woods last night @ the Stone Pony in Spooner. Did you hear them? 
Geezus, I bet they rocked that town...


----------



## tsaw

*Ziggy Stardust David Bowie   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5nL1AUPGr0"]YouTube        - Ziggy Stardust David Bowie[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thatta boy! now theres some music! have you checked out any of my music triva threads?


----------



## tsaw

*Led Zeppelin- Moby Dick (STUDIO VERSION) *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4YpOclKmLs"]YouTube        - Led Zeppelin- Moby Dick (STUDIO VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Keeping on bros..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mYBSayCsH0"]YouTube        - Smash Mouth - I'm A Believer[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be back later.
Boy I sure miss Rusty and Lith.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well get on back here then. You have to help fill the void! Why does that not sound right to say to a lady? LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinderella- Coming Home 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5I-Mf3k9d0"]YouTube        - cinderella - coming home - Long Cold Winter[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6QU75SR5-8"]YouTube        - Boss Hogg Outlawz-Cost To Be[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy8HPSIFXEM"]YouTube        - Seether - Fake It[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD_gZntP-_U"]YouTube        - Broken - Seether feat. Amy Lee (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Toxicity*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iywaBOMvYLI"]YouTube        - System Of A Down - Toxicity[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg"]YouTube        - Toxicity by System of a Down[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J02sXuQCOys"]YouTube        - Savage - Swing[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg"]YouTube        - Tone Loc - Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Lord Of The Thighs- Aerosmith

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ud5agw4Huw&feature=related"]YouTube        - Lord of the Thigh Aerosmith[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Cult- Fire Woman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raql_Hh_NmU"]YouTube        - The Cult - Fire Woman (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Worth another post - for anyone who missed it the first time
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXiFuU7X_Fo"]YouTube        - Peaches - Fuck the Pain Away (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Throwing It All Away~ Genesis

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ZdlFKYd84"]YouTube        - Genesis - Throwing It All Away + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bush- Machine Head

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9psAS_5TNs"]YouTube        - Bush - Machine Head[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

And how old are you Lollie?


----------



## pirate_girl

Five Oh!


----------



## tsaw

Well for 5 0 - you have a great taste in music.
Please post another for this going on 20 something


----------



## tsaw

this going on 20 something (wannabe)


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq87eTsbcaM"]YouTube        - Jesus Would Have Been A Biker - I'm No Angel - G. Allman[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Many years ago, I sat and drank next to a preacher from a church not far from where I lived at the local bar. (when I used to drink at the bars)
I asked him what he would do if Jesus came down from heaven right now, and walked into the bar. he said: "I'd buy him a beer" We had a heck of a laugh. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bwc3a1O9lY"]YouTube        - JESUS BEER[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heh, anyone knows that Jesus would choose wine over beer!
Sheesh!

Is it ok to say_ hell yeah_ when posting this video?? LOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh4nNdNJ_U8"]YouTube        - Jesus Is Just Alright - Doobie Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

HARDER!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUZwriSX4M&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TL0HKnaBlw4GU"]YouTube        - Slipknot - Spit It Out[/ame]

*Same lead singer...*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-pXD0FXLQ8"]YouTube        - Stone Sour - Bother[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Collective Soul- December

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXE2j98sn64"]YouTube        - Collective Soul - December[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

RUSTY'S BAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eul2edlLCBQ"]YouTube        - Peter Gabriel - Shock The Monkey + lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Kansas Dust in the Wind live unplugged *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koBWtYVRf-0"]YouTube        - Kansas Dust in the Wind live unplugged[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liIQLIx2Onw"]YouTube        - Manfred Mann Mighty Quinn[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Joe Jackson Steppin Out*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inrEPapTtMM"]YouTube        - Joe Jackson Steppin Out HD[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Annie Lennox - Sweet dreams*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-y91mzjaHA"]YouTube        - Annie Lennox - Sweet dreams (at Live 8)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Mountain - Mississippi Queen*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFhM1XZsh6o"]YouTube        - Mountain - Mississippi Queen[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Chad & Jeremy A Summer Song   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN0IpSdiTJs"]YouTube        - Chad & Jeremy A Summer Song[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ljxpyH4dnA"]YouTube        - Volunteers - Jefferson Airplane [Live at Woodstock 1969][/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Good additions - 
Listening now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6PNc9KN50M&feature=related"]YouTube        - Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

One of my favorites!!
Party on Garth!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

party on wayne! its bedtime for rusty. just got back from the legion. luckily i didnt join in on the paper football game or i might have never left


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNycUCavbGw"]YouTube        - britney spears one more drink (new demo 2009)[/ame]


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bar Keep !

   I need a little something from the "Paint your Wagon "musical ???  How about ....


*"I was born under a wanderin star"*


Oh and I need another Dr. Rum* "tall"*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so who covers the song best?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReuBms-qZQk"]YouTube        - Black Sabbath-Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Full Version)[/ame]


1
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi3KPshdDN4"]YouTube        - Anthrax Sabbath Bloody Sabbath[/ame]


2
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9p5vpyGYlg"]YouTube        - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (IRON MAIDEN) + Lyrics[/ame]


or 3 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gDoWgmiSqU&feature=related"]YouTube        - AMERICAN IDOL SABBATH BLOODY SABBATH[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

None of the others.
Don't mess with BS


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> None of the others.
> Don't mess with BS



Have to agree on that. They were one of the original real rock bands. Heard a classic Deep Purple while waiting for the wife doing some shopping today!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> None of the others.
> Don't mess with BS


 
i agree as well, though Bruce Dickinson didnt do a bad job. i just found that last video and i was almost cryin


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx5PcB1t-s8"]YouTube        - Hinder - All American Nightmare[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl6h7WuXYIM"]YouTube        - Hinder - Use Me[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

An old fav... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anbrb2u9GYI"]YouTube        - Mudvayne - Happy?[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFjqlx8eSfQ"]YouTube        - Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws[/ame]
*Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhtRxqSrys"]YouTube        - Molly Hatchet: Flirtin With Disaster[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim (Live)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQrTGE4wwwA"]YouTube        - Jim Croce - You Don't Mess Around With Jim (Live) [remastered 16:9][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> YouTube        - Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws
> *Ghost Riders in the Sky - The outlaws*


Great tune Mule! Green grass & high tides is another one I have liked forever.

Here is one with some nudity at the end. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRo8g9gPMYk"]YouTube        - Whores of Tijuana - Trip manhattan[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Has Rusty's never ending party thread finally ended ?????? FF to Rusty- Please respond,, over and out.


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> *Has Rusty's never ending party thread finally ended ?????? *FF to Rusty- Please respond,, over and out.



*Never*
Rusty will respond on the forums when he feels like it.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Jefferson Airplane - Lather   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVstafKZDYY"]YouTube        - Jefferson Airplane - Lather[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Traffic - Freedom Rider   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOPR_RewI4o"]YouTube        - Traffic - Freedom Rider[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUW1SGF7bR8"]YouTube        - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Spinners- I'll Be Around

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPVbXzRqt-M"]YouTube        - The Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok"]YouTube        - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Great one PG. Been a long time since I heard that.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXrcINvsREU"]YouTube        - Allman Brothers - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed - 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHhKnc0XZrs"]YouTube        - The Allman Brothers Band with Duane - Whipping Post - Fillmore East - 09/23/1970 (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Midnight Rider

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8uH8hMv_is"]YouTube        - ALLMAN BROS./MIDNIGHT RIDER[/ame]

Sweet Melissa

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pwbowi-8Yoo"]YouTube        - Melissa- Allman brothers[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBRYgsEggLE"]YouTube        - Pink Floyd-Pigs(Three Different Ones) Pt. 1[/ame]

I took this song as the leeching government big wigs feeding at the looting ways of socialism.

-----

                                                     Pigs (Three Different Ones) (Waters) 11:26 

Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
And when your hand is on your heart,
You're nearly a good laugh, 
Almost a joker,
With your head down in the pig bin,
Saying "Keep on digging."
Pig stain on your fat chin.
What do you hope to find.
When you're down in the pig mine.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Bus stop rat bag, ha ha charade you are.
You fucked up old hag, ha ha charade you are.
You radiate cold shafts of broken glass.
You're nearly a good laugh,
Almost worth a quick grin.
You like the feel of steel,
You're hot stuff with a hatpin,
And good fun with a hand gun.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Hey you, Whitehouse,
Ha ha charade you are.
You house proud town mouse,
Ha ha charade you are
You're trying to keep our feelings off the street.
You're nearly a real treat,
All tight lips and cold feet
And do you feel abused?
.....! .....! .....! .....!
You gotta stem the evil tide,
And keep it all on the inside.
Mary you're nearly a treat,
Mary you're nearly a treat
But you're really a cry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY"]YouTube        - Eminem - Without Me[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Hey rusty,

Next time you go on vacation,, say so


----------



## mosi

ANY DISCO IN HERE????????????????????


----------



## tsaw

There has been.. post away!


----------



## Doc

Hey Mosi, you still have that leisure suit and disco ball?  Any pics?


----------



## Ironman

mosi said:


> ANY DISCO IN HERE????????????????????


I got ur disco right here buddy. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx86CxKYtg0"]YouTube        - Van Halen - Unchained (HD)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Ke$ha - TiK ToK

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP6XpLQM2Cs"]YouTube        - Ke$ha - TiK ToK[/ame]
*


----------



## pirate_girl

mosi said:


> ANY DISCO IN HERE????????????????????



Sure!


Don't Leave Me This Way--Thelma Houston
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elIVoXUJ4V4"]YouTube        - Thelma Houston-Dont Leave me this way[/ame]

 If I Can't Have You--Yvonne Elliman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I_XiS36Fd0"]YouTube        - Yvonne Elliman   If I Can't Have You lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mosi said:


> ANY DISCO IN HERE????????????????????


 
as long as its good disco

​[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwc0AW67CmA"]YouTube        - Earth Wind and Fire- Shining Star[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes!!! whoo hooo!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Yes!!! whoo hooo!!!


 
you like, e-momma? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfLEc09tTjI"]YouTube        - September by. Earth, Wind and Fire[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I likee a lot sonny boy!

Oooooooo another good one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i can best that....


----------



## pirate_girl

Go!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux2WXNsqfe8&feature=related"]YouTube        - K.C. and The Sunshine Band - Boogie Shoes[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo"]YouTube        - Let's Groove - Earth wind and fire -[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

and with that, im out, yo!

gnite!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and with that, im out, yo!
> 
> gnite!



Nooooooooooooooooooooo!! 

Ok, if you must..

Night sweetikins!

Billy Preston- Will It Go Round In Circles

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhap_K8X3yM"]YouTube        - WILL IT GO AROUND IN CIRCLES - BILLY PRESTON (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i hacve only one for tonight

but its a good one!  one of Rusty's favorites!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1sO6CH2bwM"]YouTube        - The Cars - Moving In Stereo[/ame]


----------



## mosi

Rusty Shackleford said:


> as long as its good disco
> 
> ​YouTube - Earth Wind and Fire- Shining Star


 






ALL RIGHT!!!!!!!!

Next Round is on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rusty's new theme song

this is just plain great

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlQ7Fdy0Juk"]YouTube        - Aaron Lewis of Staind - Country Boy (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wanna see somethin fucked up?! this is from the actual film

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jViTte8VAzU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Pink Floyd "The Trial" animation[/ame]


----------



## Doc

So .... where are tsaw and Rusty tonight?   Haven't seen either of them for awhile come to think of it.  What's up guys?


----------



## tsaw

Don't know about Rusty But tsaw has had some partying at his house,
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYx7YG0RsFY"]YouTube        - Asher Roth - I Love College[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Hey Tom, good to see ya.  Hope you had a good party.  

Love this video
Lady Gaga Bad Romance
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I"]YouTube        - Lady Gaga - Bad Romance[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Radiohead- Cinnamon girl 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34TNH_l69JQ"]YouTube        - Radiohead- Cinnamon girl (Subtitulado al español).avi[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Neil Young Rocks, and Radiohead did his song justice.  Good video.  
Have they been around long?  Where are they from, the video has subtitles


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Neil Young Rocks, and Radiohead did his song justice.  Good video.
> Have they been around long?  Where are they from, the video has subtitles


They've been around since the 80s Doc, and they are English.


----------



## pirate_girl

Crossfade - Cold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc1dw8MHriA&feature=fvsr"]YouTube        - Crossfade-Cold lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of the greatest tunes out there!

YOU MUST LISTEN!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ghqV_ZexA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Children Of The Sun (Billy Thorpe)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Haven't heard that one in ages!
Thanks Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&NR=1"]YouTube        - "Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A0wGO3c2T8"]YouTube        - Steely Dan-Deacon Blues with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good ones Rusty. I have to be on the road at 4-5 am to come down to Lewisburg and pick up some sausage and ham and bacon. Catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok dude. dont wake me


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok dude. dont wake me


I know your number in my head ! I will call you from Williamsport about 6-6:30!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ill fart into the fone and hang up!


----------



## snow dog

Rusty that is so wrong, after answering , just lay the phone down and go back to sleep


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nah, ol' Bill will be talking for hours to nobody hahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## Ironman

*Boyz in the Hood*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMlPVpXtkJY"]YouTube        - Dynamite Hack Boyz In The Hood[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

Where o Where is Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

im around, snowy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvnkAtWcKYg"]YouTube        - Paramore: Decode [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

great new song by Kenny Chesney

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V58E50YUqSk"]YouTube        - kenny chesney - somewhere with you[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

watch out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah, perfect 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OskL6thEZXk&NR=1"]YouTube        - Trace Adkins whoop a man's ass[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

It is only half a doll but Rusty can't help himself!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dammit


----------



## snow dog

is it the better half


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NOT goin there


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_a4BU09GrU&feature=related"]YouTube        - Waylon Jennings& Willie Nelson - Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmrMMYpQL4"]YouTube        - Jane Jefferson Starship[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG my most female friend (not counting snowdog)  so nice to see you!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hiya sonshine!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hell im gettin ready for bed  but i can talk at you tomorrow, yes?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hell im gettin ready for bed  but i can talk at you tomorrow, yes?


Anytime.
You know that.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br1XriP4t7M"]YouTube        - Jimi Hendrix - Gloria 7 inch EP Vinyl[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

where's your side kick ?????


----------



## tsaw

He is outside chasing mice.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrtLxsqSic"]YouTube        - Fleetwood Mac -  I'm So Afraid - The Dance - 1997[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLccvrNZUn4"]YouTube        - Stevie Nicks - Sorcerer (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

back from a stint at the legion lets rock!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0"]YouTube        - No Quarter[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUMh8GQnDW8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUMh8GQnDW8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


Song from the past.....  little different


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so what the hell is it?


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt4Im6Tjbu8"]YouTube        - Jet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THAT SONG FRIGGIN ROCKS!!!!!! crankin it up right now!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga7BBS_zo1Q"]YouTube        - Grandpa Jones---I'm My Own Grandpa[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUMh8GQnDW8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HUMh8GQnDW8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Song from the past.....  little different



Darlin'.. I can open the songs you post..and they are nice.
But you need to simply google YouTube, then copy and paste the song via the http://www that shows on your browser..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V87ZNemLyRk"]YouTube        - Aerosmith _ Sweet Emotion .[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xC0XmQ_K3cM

trying but drinkig.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

at 1am I'm a bit more mellow by now.


but who doesn't like this song? seriously. who???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4"]YouTube        - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0XLKcMoXRE&playnext=1&list=PLD1EDFAACF721584A"]YouTube        - Van Halen - Hot For Teacher[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

at 1am I'm a bit more mellow by now

but who doesn't like this song? seriously. who???


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzJAF1BxP4"]YouTube        - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard...Pancho and Lefty[/ame]






and with this i shall bid you all gnite!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8DgszzXOo0"]YouTube        - Donovan - Mellow Yellow[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af46TPfaAIE"]YouTube        - Bad Company - Crazy circles[/ame]



some what mello rusty.....


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> YouTube        - Bad Company - Crazy circles
> 
> 
> 
> some what mello rusty.....



You did it.
Bad Company?

My picks..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHZIK4Ymr0A"]YouTube        - Bad Company - Running With The Pack (Studio Version)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuSuRk5DMJU"]YouTube        - Bad Company - Simple Man[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsrEAWcAvRg"]YouTube        - The Clash - Lost in the Supermarket[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgTtg9FdLAQ"]YouTube        - New Order - Regret[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2I84-A9duY"]YouTube        - Boomtown Rats - I Don't Like Mondays[/ame]


back to highschool


----------



## pirate_girl

No Es Amor

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I12wK_flkU"]YouTube        - obsession (No Es Amor)- Frankie J ft. Baby Bash (with lyrics)[/ame]

Just A Dream

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkyfRu-dpvc"]YouTube        - Nelly - Just a dream (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpydtdlWxA"]YouTube        - Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> YouTube        - Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmh1Z3Em-Ok"]YouTube        - Led Zeppelin-Hey Hey What Can I Do[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> YouTube - Led Zeppelin-Hey Hey What Can I Do


 

classic  

this ones from my street racing daze
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A19T9dDiy64"]YouTube        - George Thorogood & the Destroyers   Gear jammer[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> classic
> 
> *this ones from my street racing daze*
> YouTube        - George Thorogood & the Destroyers   Gear jammer




I bet this one was too...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2VzlU9RLSE"]YouTube        - Foghat - Drivin' Wheel (Studio Version) *Short*[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

oops i hit the way back machine.............


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MCLVMX74s&feature=related"]YouTube        - Roger Miller - Hot rod Lincoln[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> oops i hit the way back machine.............




So did I! 





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk0t8M_N_ss"]YouTube        - Matthews Southern Comfort - Woodstock  (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

one of the greatest tunes of all time


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFpLLumawmQ"]YouTube        - Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> one of the greatest tunes of all time
> 
> 
> YouTube        - Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (with lyrics)




For sure Rusty! 

Motley Crue!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRfYDP5P28"]YouTube        - Motley Crue  home sweet home[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVt5mTkO_VY"]YouTube        - Motley Crue - Dr. Feel Good (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1sO6CH2bwM"]YouTube        - The Cars - Moving In Stereo[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7YxN1ClpEo"]YouTube        - Billy Squier- Rock Me Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Gnite folks
 PG I know you'll like this one 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc&feature=related"]YouTube - Chicago - Colour My World (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

The Rusty dude is back! Had a tune in mind and lost it. It sucks getting old.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Gnite folks
> PG I know you'll like this one
> YouTube - Chicago - Colour My World (with lyrics)




I sure do sweetheart!

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicago--
Wishing You Were Here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HhDAKuROEA"]YouTube        - Chicago Wishing You Were Here[/ame]

Feeling Stronger Everyday

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w"]YouTube        - Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday[/ame]

Another Lonely Park Another Sunday- The Doobies 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkq64lCWOhE"]YouTube        - Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap - Another Park Another Sunday[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

More Doobies.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfFWfP1ZCR4"]YouTube        - Doobie Brothers Live at Wolf Trap - South City Midnight Lady[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Styx - Renegade[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

So y'all know the Rusty is still among the living. Let's party, folks!!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIRspO7zVF8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Moving In Stereo[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Turn it up..........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8rnFKo4PAE&feature=related"]YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama-lynyrd skynyrd (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

these guys are awesome

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI6WbTwsu7k&feature=related"]YouTube        - Band of Skulls - Light of the Morning [2011 Mustang Commercial Song][/ame]


----------



## Ironman

NSFW / Language


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaPz7ECr7S8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Bubble Guts (The Diarrhea Rap)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Dude.... I'm speechless.


----------



## pirate_girl

FBG-Q

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVEKwV0caU8"]YouTube        - Doggys Fat bottom Girls[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*SOUTH TEXAS DEATHRIDE*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhONBkV6Aak"]YouTube        - South Texas Deathride[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OskL6thEZXk&NR=1"]YouTube        - Trace Adkins whoop a man's ass[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Seger-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwwpCv9Tipw"]YouTube        - Bob Seger - Shame on the moon -[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5WXmG4uH2A"]YouTube        - Bob Seger Main Street[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Just so you all know, Rusty is still alive and well, and not buried in a basement somewhere. Need proof?


well crank it the hell up then, dammit!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiK5st6CDYQ"]YouTube        - Uriah Heep - Magician's Birthday[/ame]


----------



## snow dog

welcome back


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

howdy!


----------



## snow dog

How you been ?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I've been. and you?


----------



## snow dog

watchin snow fall, waiting for it to melt,,, it's kinda like watching paint dry


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah no kiddin

shower time. be back in 20


----------



## tsaw

http://youtu.be/dxCPCteWZqw


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

its my kinda party!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isLqoB3v_wI"]YouTube        - Jason Aldean - My Kinda Party[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude, how the fuck are ya?!?!?!!?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA&feature=related"]YouTube        - Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mmmmmmmm DROP!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g"]YouTube        - Beastie Boys - Intergalactic[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Just so you all know, Rusty is still alive and well, and not buried in a basement somewhere. Need proof?
> 
> 
> well crank it the hell up then, dammit!!!
> 
> YouTube        - Uriah Heep - Magician's Birthday


Who in the hell dug you up?
Great tune by the way!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Who in the hell dug you up?


 
IRS


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum!

I haven't heard this Bryan Adams in a while.
Back To You- Bryan Adams

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMe7WdK-XKo"]YouTube        - Bryan Adams - Back To You[/ame]

The Smithereens- The Blues Before And After

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxzOaI4Pfkw"]YouTube        - The Smithereens - Blues Before & After[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PG I got something for ya!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDPpdoGConI&feature=related"]YouTube        - Hank Williams JR Live - La Grange ( ZZ Top Cover )[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PG I got something for ya!
> 
> YouTube        - Hank Williams JR Live - La Grange ( ZZ Top Cover )





That is GOLDEN!!!!!

Great cover Rusty!! whoo hoo!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

niteynite!


----------



## pirate_girl

thank you!
night sonshine


----------



## Ironman

*Krokus*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZ1M7YMAzk"]YouTube        - Krokus - Our Love (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djfgnnkemBs"]YouTube        - Demian - Face the Crowd[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

This one reminds me of Tsaw for some reason...

 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw"]YouTube        - Afroman - Because I Got High[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Here ya go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olx91XxIRew&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bent Wind - Touch Of Red (1969) Canadian Heavy Psych Band.[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Robert Palmer*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR7z2YzwpcU"]YouTube        - The Power Station - Get It On (Bang a Gong)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Great 1980's song. I have purchased the CD - and still have it.

Another 1980's CD I own is Van Halen 1984

Jimmy!

http://youtu.be/d681GuMZj6Y


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> Great 1980's song. I have purchased the CD - and still have it.


I bought it too back then. That tune sounded great cranked up.
Good bands were hard to come by back in the 80's! 





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90"]YouTube        - Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Hardons*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTo_wmZ3X3A"]YouTube        - The Hard Ons - All Set To Go (1987)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: The Hardons*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - The Hard Ons - All Set To Go (1987)




Frankie Goes To Hollywood 

Got anything from Butthole Surfers?

Heard this one today..
Love it..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvkvjummb7g"]YouTube        - Deep Purple Woman From Tokyo[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Traffic*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVlbgqmxXNY"]YouTube        - Traffic - The Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ironman.... wow! Thanks for posting that. 100% enjoyed.


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> Ironman.... wow! Thanks for posting that. 100% enjoyed.



Late 60's ~ early 70's was some of the best music ever created IMO. Good stuff back then.


----------



## snow dog

Yoo Hoo Rusty   where are you


----------



## tsaw

http://youtu.be/cSDZCK3PKKw

Last Sunday I had 3 girls singing this live at my house.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSDZCK3PKKw"]YouTube        - Pink fucking perfect[/ame]



tsaw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSDZCK3PKKw
> 
> Last Sunday I had 3 girls singing this live at my house.



Lucky bastad... What are you doin next Sunday? 

I'm really likin this tune...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV75ALh0WL4"]YouTube        - Bobaflex Bury Me With My Guns On Album Version[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Pink fucking perfect



Oh hell! That's my theme song..

Yeah..
Anywayz....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a5AICDKs7g"]YouTube        - Shocking Blue - Venus[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie.. I love her.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwnS_cGfaj4"]YouTube        - Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

http://youtu.be/KZDVcwgA74M


70's dope smoking screwing music.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> http://youtu.be/KZDVcwgA74M
> 
> 
> 70's dope smoking screwing music.



I recall this one...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUFZC7uXQZc"]YouTube        - Boston - Smokin' (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGt54Ozo8LQ"]YouTube        - Redlight King - Old Man[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

With jugment day next week maybe Rusty ought to reschedule party for next week end in stead of the last week end of the month and October 21st too.

Pro 
http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/outreach/tracts/may21/
Con 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/11/21-reasons-may-21-not-end-of-world_n_860747.html


tom


----------



## tsaw

tommu56 said:


> With jugment day next week maybe Rusty ought to reschedule party for next week end in stead of the last week end of the month and October 21st too.
> 
> Pro
> http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/outreach/tracts/may21/
> Con
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/11/21-reasons-may-21-not-end-of-world_n_860747.html
> 
> 
> tom



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnuijDieOvY"]YouTube        - 1999-1999[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5DQEouMdCY"]face in the crowd[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*A Great Northwoods Song*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0aeNzBMWOg"]YouTube        - Poem[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

​ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs"]YouTube - ‪one bourbon one scotch one beer‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HI lady how is ya being?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> HI lady how is ya being?


I's being just* p*erfectly *g*rand!

How's you?


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to party!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AWESOME. I am alright. Just posted my most recent drink order. Guess what? I hate my damn job!

Anyway,  here is this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlJl1LfDP4"]YouTube        - ‪NEW YORK,NEW YORK- FRANK SINATRA‬‏[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Testing.  Rusty and Tsaw are u there.  Trying Docs new phone program.  Shows your active but says date is may 13


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry you hate your job my dear.
Here.. this might make you feel better.. just let your mind free from all the troubles in the world.. and relax..
We all have shit going on we hate.. but we can rise above.
Love ya sonshine.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qslMXFAeMgQ"]YouTube        - ‪Coldplay - Clocks official music video + lyrics‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

MULEMAN you old goat fart, how the hell are ya?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QaVzv5aR6U"]YouTube        - ‪The Who - Eminence Front HQ (Best Quality on youtube)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I LOVE Coldplay, PG! thanks!!!!


Merfydude I am here!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I LOVE Coldplay, PG! thanks!!!!


I know ya do.. gotta take care of you, now don't I?

Ooooooooooooohh The Who! listening.....


----------



## muleman RIP

About wore out from this heat. Got too damn hot today for doing much. I had to take a break this afternoon. Hung in the a/c for a while. 35 degrees warmer than we have been averaging. Will start early tomorrow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Good luck. The heat wave continues here in York for at least one mroe day.




Gotta cool down with some pie. Humble Pie, that is...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dQmCA7wo6s&feature=related"]YouTube - ‪Humble Pie - Get Down To It‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> About wore out from this heat. Got too damn hot today for doing much. I had to take a break this afternoon. Hung in the a/c for a while. 35 degrees warmer than we have been averaging. Will start early tomorrow.


It's still 81 here right now.
Took Gretch to the park for a walk late this afternoon and almost died in the 90 degree heat and humidity.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sucks, eh? Anyway, it's pat my bedtime. Gonna go lay down in the A/C. nite folks!

And remember: Rusty: is still here


----------



## tsaw

A little piece of tsaw's life.... This was Saturday... The next day Sunday I saw her play live. Wow she is good.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2ISdG8HUl4[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Sucks, eh? Anyway, it's pat my bedtime. Gonna go lay down in the A/C. nite folks!
> 
> And remember: Rusty: is still here



Keep cool, and don't be a stranger.
This forum isn't the same without you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got any ZZtop Rusty? They got flooded out from a stop locally last week with Leonard Skynerd.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Got any ZZtop Rusty? They got flooded out from a stop locally last week with Leonard Skynerd.


Skynyrd are going to be at Wetzel this year.. really surprised they aren't going to be at the Allen County fair again.. seems they always are.

http://www.wetzelmc.com/main.asp


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2OL3kfuL68"]YouTube        - ‪The Outlaws - Ghost Riders In The Sky With Lyrics‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Rusty Shackleford said:


> YouTube        - ‪The Outlaws - Ghost Riders In The Sky With Lyrics‬‏


Hell yeah! 

That never gets old. I kinda like this version too - I never really heard of Spiderbait tho...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAKN_zYAwV4"]YouTube        - ‪Ghost Riders In The Sky-SpiderBait Lyrics‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Good one! Dang temp is dropping fast. Calling for 32 tonight with frost by morning. 2 days ago we were sweating our asses off! Down to 48 already here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yeah, no kiddin. Gonna be a chilly morning here in a few hours.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had a shitload of plants to bring in and cover up. I was mowing grass with a coat on today.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Had a shitload of plants to bring in and cover up. I was mowing grass with a coat on today.


I woke up with the a/c blasting and a fan going this morn, with a certain rat dog snuggled in to my back.. yeah.. it was mild here today.
If June-October were nothing but low 70s I'd be quite the happy camper.
Of course, that's not the way it goes around here 
We have two seasons now in NW Ohio.
Cold/Hot.

Anywho...

LRB- Cool Change

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYdrSZyIiLM"]YouTube        - ‪Cool Change+Lyrics Little River Band‬‏[/ame]

The Manhattans- Shining Star  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxRpzcQcI6w"]YouTube        - ‪The Manhattans - Shining Star‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Cool change is right for tonight! Just turned the heat on.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Cool change is right for tonight! Just turned the heat on.


Not me.
See other thread. LOL


----------



## Ironman

*Pictures of Matchstick Men*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShWNLlz4Ic4"]YouTube        - ‪Camper Van Beethoven - Pictures Of Matchstick Men‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Pigtails

So is this a BEER DRINKING THREAD? No one wants to chat.. And I'm on the six pack mode..


----------



## Ironman

Pigtails said:


> So is this a BEER DRINKING THREAD? No one wants to chat.. And I'm on the six pack mode..






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs"]YouTube        - ‪one bourbon one scotch one beer‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Pigtails

Hi, glad someone is on here.. LOL.. Just decided to take the night off and check out FF. It's been a few month or more..


----------



## pirate_girl

Pigtails said:


> Hi, glad someone is on here.. LOL.. Just decided to take the night off and check out FF. It's been a few month or more..


Hello Jan


----------



## pirate_girl

MTB-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e71N7EhaGA"]YouTube        - ‪Marshall Tucker band fire on the mountain‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs"]YouTube        - ‪The Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtNUWU0QUGs"]YouTube        - ‪Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - "Midnight Rider" - 7-16-00 - Winterpark, CO‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Pigtails

pirate_girl said:


> Hello Jan



Hi Pirate Girl. How have you been?? Well, I didnt wake up with a headache this morning.. Probably should have. It has been a long work week!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I blew the speakers out in the delivery truck today... 





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlUR2dFCUqQ&feature=fvwrel"]YouTube - ‪billy thorpe children of the sun ufo slide show‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I blew the speakers out in the delivery truck today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪billy thorpe children of the sun ufo slide show‬‏


 
Cool...


----------



## Ironman

*Allman Brothers Mountain Jam*

Nice jam by the Allman Bros. Great song to play by the campfire. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmVWHYV7oGQ"]YouTube        - ‪Wanee 2011 Allman Bros Mountain Jam‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Emerson Lake and Palmer- From The Beginning
Heard this one this morning and it's been buzzing around in mah head all day lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm1OJ0LAgt4"]YouTube        - ‪From the Beginning by ELP‬‏[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Songs like that are good for relaxing and taking a break from the hectic pace of life.


----------



## Ironman

*Badfinger*

Love the 70's...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKyEzV3ZWqU"]YouTube        - ‪Badfinger - Day after day (1971)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Heart- Nada One

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToYsIV8KJ18"]YouTube        - ‪Heart - Nada One‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Songs like that are good for relaxing and taking a break from the hectic pace of life.


 
Yes, so is this one...  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpLqrxecezk"]YouTube        - ‪Schoten - Mike Rowland - The Fairy Ring‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Shinedown*

Shinedown is a great band to go see up close. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P23792a_BE"]Shinedown- Fly From the Inside      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Iron - once again you post a great song!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude! you check out that site at all?


----------



## tsaw

No dude - I haven't. been working beyond the call of duty. 12 hour days... 6 days a week. My one day off - household chores. And a relationship with 2 girls. My boat is full of water - and the waves are coming in LOLLOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Shit, and HOW do you find time to get on here???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

time to fire this back up!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p5yzdCa2GE"]George Harrison - It Don't Come Easy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20&ob=av2e"]Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy Me 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxgeYXCjM8"]Marvin Gaye -  Mercy Mercy me      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hey, PG! Did I ever tell you about the neighborhood I was in a little while back? Joint was called Strawberry Fields. Had Strawberry road, Abbey Road, and Penny Lane. I descided that I wanna live there!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlSh_6xqUAE"]Crocodile Rock-Elton John (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Hey, PG! Did I ever tell you about the neighborhood I was in a little while back? Joint was called Strawberry Fields. Had Strawberry road, Abbey Road, and Penny Lane. I descided that I wanna live there!
> 
> Crocodile Rock-Elton John (lyrics)      - YouTube




Good song!
Did I ever tell you that I lived in West Yorkshire, England, but would frequently visit London, Liverpool and Blackburn, Lancashire and saw places with my own eyes where those names originated from?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Xld2BaJtE"]The Beatles - A Day In Life -3D-HQ-Remastered      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dont think so!


Here's this. Enjoy while I stand outside in the lightning stomr with a beer and a cig.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80rHyABCb20"]Elton John- Candle In The Wind. with lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a gorgeous song, one of my favourites of Elton.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm cold and wet. But the windows in the car and the van are closed


----------



## Keltin

That’s it my brothers! Let’s get so drunk we can’t see! Cheers!!

Is that possible???????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJ-A1n951Y[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGt-8adyabk&ob=av2e"]Shinedown - Sound Of Madness (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwrqcQuZrTQ"]Panama Red by the New Riders of the Purple Sage      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*System Of A Down - Chop Suey!   *


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSvFpBOe8eY&feature=related"]System Of A Down - Chop Suey!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Clapton is soothing the savage beast this eve..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0WO8XoVWes"]eric clapton      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpYL1ZTSnSA"]Eric Clapton and Sheryl Crow - My Favorite Mistake      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Seether*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLILV18ut8&ob=av3e"]Seether - Remedy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Ironman...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Just in case there is anyone left who is NOT aware that ELO is just plane awesome, I give you:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I&feature=related"]Electric Light Orchestra - Mr Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qSlDZ27BAY"]Billy Thorpe - Children Of The Sun      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1gRHk28IE"]The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin'      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t15l2rE_RYw"]The Outlaws....Hurry Sundown...1977      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzQ4qdlhurc&ob=av2e"]Trace Adkins - Brown Chicken Brown Cow      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OskL6thEZXk"]Trace Adkins whoop a man's ass      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGKEexrjwyU"]Coldplay - X & Y - Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz1uK8OOr38"]A Rush of Blood to the Head - Coldplay Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> The Yardbirds - Train Kept A Rollin'      - YouTube


.. you are on fire tonight Rusty!

Ooooooooooo Train Kept A Rollin'...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFpKzNyddA0&feature=related"]Aerosmith -Train Kept A Rollin' (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> .. you are on fire tonight Rusty!
> 
> Ooooooooooo Train Kept A Rollin'...
> 
> Aerosmith -Train Kept A Rollin' (Lyrics) - YouTube


 

Thank ya, m'dear

That one will be easy to trump.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnjV7qIPVsA"]PARADISE BY THE DASHBOARD LIGHT - MEATLOAF LYRICS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU"]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Boz Scaggs - Lowdown      - YouTube



Lido Shuffle is bettah!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Lido Shuffle is indeed an good tune


But Lowdown is just great IMO!



Nite, Patch Green!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Lido Shuffle is indeed an good tune
> 
> 
> But Lowdown is just great IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> Nite, Patch Green!



NiteShackalackaSonshineWhoHadSoupForDinnah!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> NiteShackalackaSonshineWhoHadSoupForDinnah!


 
LMAO


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpdwwa7lsUI"]My Morning Jacket "Touch Me I'm Going To Scream Part II"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I laughed my ass off at one of the comments on this vid:



> If this song was﻿ a woman....she'd have great tits....and would know how to cook a decent steak...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFBnTpSMm_U&feature=fvwrel"]Orange Bicycle - Lady Samantha      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HOLY SHIT
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcuE_Qzj9aY&feature=related"]Chicago and Earth, Wind & Fire - 25 or 6 to 4 - Live at the Greek Theatre      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9hdf0ofhSE&feature=related"]Country Must Be Country Wide Lyrics Brantley Gilbert      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ3RMDET4xo&NR=1"]Blake Shelton - Kiss My Country Ass - With Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQN5EGJDGwE"]Flirtin with disaster      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drYYBrHTINU&feature=related"]National Anthem Ted Nugent      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Breathe*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94hnocjMBqo&"]Dubside Of The Moon      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

104.9 The Eagle

Head Games- Foreigner


----------



## pirate_girl

Now... Time After Time- Ozzy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZqY3hiXJr8"]David Bowie All The Young Dudes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpfbcXTeo8&ob=av2e"]Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

For Rusty.
This is for you, home fry.
Hugs!
It can only get better, and yes.. e-Mom is always here for you.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Vl9eMVB8o"]Journey - Anytime      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Things Can Only Get Bettah!

We're not scared to lose it all
Security throw through the wall
*Future dreams we have to realize*
A thousand skeptic hands
*Won't keep us from the things we plan *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OO9LloDSJo"]Howard Jones - Things Can Only Get Better      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Had not heard Journey in a long time.


----------



## pirate_girl

David Lee Roth- Damn Good
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mIP7ySBXBg"]David Lee Roth - Damn Good      - YouTube[/ame]

What a damn good song!


----------



## Ironman

Kinda heavy for my taste... but the vid is nice. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cHKOR9UheU&list=LL_6sDz54hs9KI5IQP1D0h6w&index=10&feature=plpp_video"]Primer 55 - Supa Freak Love.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

OMG! Did anyone notice how them twin girls were in PERFECT sync? Must have taken years of pratice WOW!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

If You Could Only See - Tonic

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igYSL5osIZM"]If You Could Only See - Tonic      - YouTube[/ame]

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs"]Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rlk

tsaw said:


> OMG! Did anyone notice how them twin girls were in PERFECT sync? Must have taken years of pratice WOW!!!



There was a third girl on the left side that was also in sync.  She must be an understudy.

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-enLROZxF1o"]Cult of Personality.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

rlk said:


> There was a third girl on the left side that was also in sync. She must be an understudy.
> 
> Bob


 
So.. you are saying what?  Forget about the third girl. Are you saying the twins were two seperate girls? or one girl in a mirror?


----------



## rlk

tsaw said:


> So.. you are saying what?  Forget about the third girl. Are you saying the twins were two seperate girls? or one girl in a mirror?



Mirror?  What mirror?


----------



## Ironman

*ICP*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKbdoRnmEbs"]ICP Insane Clown Posse - Lets Go All The Way!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JjDDgK8KXc"]U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*The Breeders*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd7ILa_mhgA"]The Breeders - Safari      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YRdxHHFKvQ"]Dead Flowers Rolling Stones      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat - 1979 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJMZZDROlU&feature=related"]Sniff 'N' Tears - Driver's Seat      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvECozWfZR4&ob=av2e"]Wade Hayes - Old Enough To Know Better      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Wade Hayes - Old Enough To Know Better      - YouTube



 .................. Boy do I remember those days!


----------



## Ironman

*Black Keys*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_426RiwST8"]The Black Keys - Lonely Boy (First Listen)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Kid Rock*

I almost remember partying pretty hard to this tune. 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJN8IiDse0"]Kid Rock - American Bad Ass      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Where the hell is Tsaw??? Musta got lost. Or kidnapped by one of those big Indian girls up there on the reservation. 

NSFW

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5_HhqcbF_0"]Psychostick - "Girl Directions" [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Tsaw is in love the last I talked with him.



*                 Rolling Stones-Wild Horses   *






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0&feature=related"]Rolling Stones-Wild Horses      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQTr8ZYdhg&feature=related"]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Neil Young - Old Man   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221mohEolWc&feature=related"]Neil Young - Old Man      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Juliette Valduriez 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv066NyKq9k&list=UU-MkY-TsU-RoxVoHXxnbonA&index=11&feature=plcp"]Lost Paradise - Juliette Valduriez      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum! She's good!!
at 0:35 I was like omg!!


----------



## Ironman

*Aquatic Fanatic*

*Orange Goblin *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d8_uDhB94Q"]Orange Goblin - Aquatic Fanatic HD (Official)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*tsaw and rusty's neverending party thread?*

*Has the party ended *





NSFW

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgAl2eNaG8"]WILDSTREET - Easy Does It      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I've Been Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart.[/FONT]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl4J1fjuKdg"]Johnny Cash - Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jxsnIRpy2E&feature=related"]Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Here Comes The Sun - George Harrison *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_dBwJDUlS4&feature=related"]Here Comes The Sun - George Harrison      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwqhdRs4jyA&feature=related"]Traveling Wilburys - End Of The Line      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vQpW9XRiyM&feature=related"]Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho&ob=av2n"]For Rusty[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Rod Stewart - Hot Legs *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHcjjxYbgNM"]Rod Stewart - Hot Legs      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Here's to you*

So this song was stuck in my head for most of the day....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to2KasivROc"]The Call-Let The Day Begin      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Alan Jackson Remember When Live*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O89taOjdwks"]Alan Jackson Remember When Live      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Sarah McLachlan with Alison Krauss - Fallen [Live] *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp27IefkPNQ&feature=related"]Sarah McLachlan with Alison Krauss - Fallen [Live]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Chicago
Feelin' Stronger Everyday
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoEsMdBzISo"]Chicago - Feelin' Stronger Every Day      - YouTube[/ame]

Make Me Smile
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_oKasQ4i14&feature=related"]CHICAGO  "MAKE ME SMILE"  EXTENDED VERSION      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*WiLLiE NELSON Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Live Midnight Special 1975)*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U429dvdTn38&feature=related"]WiLLiE NELSON Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Live Midnight Special 1975)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice Chicago tunes, PG. That takes me back. So does Willy when he was young.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhzmNRtIp8k&ob=av2n"]Another Chune For Rusty [/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*DRAIN STH*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkmmg64dREM"]Drain Sth - Simon Says      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

DK 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE"]Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk to Fuck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: DRAIN STH*



Ironman said:


> Drain Sth - Simon Says      - YouTube



Freaky good .. now pass the doobie!


----------



## Ironman

*Drain STH*



AAUTOFAB1 said:


> DK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7TWLxCIgwE



Wow, it's been awhile since I've heard those guys. Can't ever get enough Dead Kennedys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I'm listening to an all Chick band.  From Sweden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR8MoP451w4


----------



## squerly

*Re: Drain STH*



Ironman said:


> Wow, it's been awhile since I've heard those guys. Can't ever get enough Dead Kennedys.



NOT a fan...


----------



## Ironman

*Crack the Liar's Smile*



Big Dog said:


> Freaky good .. now pass the doobie!


Smoke em if ya got em 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVtBRO_FxYQ"]Drain S.T.H. -  Crack the Liar´s Smile      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: DRAIN STH*



Big Dog said:


> Freaky good .. now pass the doobie!


I am bogarting and watching Swedish chicks.


----------



## muleman RIP

*MUSTANG SALLY - WILSON PICKETT*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsjFi4KkOZc&feature=related"]MUSTANG SALLY - WILSON PICKETT.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Marvin Gaye - Lets get it on *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j3okb3kuts&feature=related"]Marvin Gaye - Lets get it on      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Halestorm - I Get Off..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4MOC6aKMkA"]Halestorm -" I Get Off "      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AIC- I Stay Away

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEZNZcfeN0s"]alice in chains - jar of flies - i stay away      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> Halestorm - I Get Off..
> 
> Halestorm -" I Get Off "      - YouTube


.

Sexy good .. now pass the Viagra ....................


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> .
> 
> Sexy good .. now pass the Viagra ....................


----------



## pirate_girl

Redlight King- Bullet In My Hand
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y125fNlkHgI"]Redlight king - Bullet In My Hand (Lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]

Bush- Everything Zen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz_FrjpkWqw"]Bush - Everything Zen (w/lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: Drain STH*



squerly said:


> NOT a fan...


 
i'll take requests if you want if i can find it

untill then some 80's surf punk will have to do

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t-vdW4Fcts"]Agent Orange - Blood Stains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Finding Clyde*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwj5XlK28yE"]Finding Clyde - Get Higher (Music Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSf4RUCrSgQ"]Deep Purple - Child In Time (lyrics on Screen)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I'm pretty sure this is Tsaw's theme song. 

nsfw...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVpbLphjT0Y"]Hollywood Undead - Everywhere I Go (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

lets get this party rolling.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBi3Sw_j10M"]Aerosmith-Toys In The Attic (Full Album) 1975      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Blood*



AAUTOFAB1 said:


> lets get this party rolling.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBi3Sw_j10M






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM"]IN THIS MOMENT - Blood (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pantera*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWChhdIgT6Q"]Pantera - Planet Caravan (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj2MS_epfm8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj2MS_epfm8[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Robin Trower*

Time to twist one up  

Geez, I bet this was one helluva concert to experience.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVBdnY3WgPY"]Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs (1974) (Remaster w/Lyrics) [1080p HD] ~MetalGuruMessiah #96~      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> lets get this party rolling.
> 
> Aerosmith-Toys In The Attic (Full Album) 1975      - YouTube




Ooooooooo, thanks!
I shall sit back and listen to the whole thing in another window.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well she ate it, never knowing wrong from right!
(Adam's Apple) lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Like this!.......... (enter geetar)....
Walk This Way..


----------



## pirate_girl

She just love my big ten inch, record of her favourite blues......


----------



## pirate_girl

Sweet Emotionnnnnnnnnnnn
Sweeeeeeeeeet Emotion........

You talk about things that nobody cares--
You're wearing out things that nobody wears..
You're calling my name but I gotta make clear..
I can't say baby where I'll be in a year..


----------



## pirate_girl

Store bought clothes fall apart at the seams
Tea leaf reading gypsies fortune tellin' my dreams...
No more no more
No more no more


----------



## pirate_girl

Baby I'm a dreamer.. found my horse and carriAGE!


----------



## pirate_girl

When it was one for all--
And it was all for one..
And everything that we did.........
Never bothered no one-

Round and Round


----------



## pirate_girl

You see me crying please say you'll stick around-
And I got to be your lover honey let me take you to town..
And I'll show you everything that I know..
And I'll never ever let you down...
Cause my love is like a merry go rouuuuuuuuuuuund..


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> lets get this party rolling.
> 
> Aerosmith-Toys In The Attic (Full Album) 1975      - YouTube




Thanks!
I now feel thoroughly rocked.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks!
> I now feel thoroughly rocked.


 

 your most welcome.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

(Sweet man of mine)



Tonic - If You Could Only See 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfg6-4mBs6Y"]Tonic - If You Could Only See      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*bonnie raitt - something to talk about *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z04r_tlWdRs"]bonnie raitt - something to talk about      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey! nice tune Bill!


----------



## muleman RIP

So is this one.
*Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related"]Linda Ronstadt - Long Long Time      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Kenny Rogers & Sheena Easton We've Got Tonight*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3BuITOx3Cs&feature=related"]Kenny Rogers & Sheena Easton We've Got Tonight      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8raabzZNqw&feature=related"]Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Currently listening to 104.9 The Eagle/Nights With Alice Cooper.

Rush is playing now.. Free Will..


Next up is Def Leppard, or so he said...


----------



## pirate_girl

blah.. got tired of that..

Nazareth- Beggar's Day 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkjBGZmqHdo"]Nazareth - Beggars Day-Rose in the Heather      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*               Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJDnJ0vXUgw"]Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCQTr8ZYdhg&feature=related"]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* R.E.M. Man On the Moon*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos&feature=related"]R.E.M. Man On the Moon      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Nickelback-How You Remind Me Lyrics*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6abb33Jiq1A&feature=related"]Nickelback-How You Remind Me Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The Doobies!

China Grove

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQLjMfUQnmk"]China Grove - The Doobie Brothers      - YouTube[/ame]

It Keeps You Runnin'

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYezW7oNkYE"]Doobie Brothers - It Keeps You Runnin' (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Eagles - Hotel California*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua9DN8ZXmOw&feature=related"]The Eagles - Hotel California-offical Song..      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_TQYMGuMiM"]Negril | Norman Manley Blvd | Electric Avenue by Skindred      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg&feature=related"]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Eagles - I Can't Tell you Why *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahtxrccNliM&feature=related"]Eagles - I Can't Tell you Why      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Foreigner - Waiting for a Girl Like You*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ&feature=related"]Foreigner - Waiting for a Girl Like You [Lyrics]      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Local H*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSf3DOnjuY"]Britney Speras@Local H -Toxic ( Karaoke Version HD).mpg      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

always liked this tune.
Dark.. but kinda sexy!

Deftones- Change

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy41l5iYoBw"]Deftones-Change      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Starship - "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBQVrCflZ_E&feature=related"]Starship - "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump, travel back..

Okie dokie! 



Big Dog said:


> .
> 
> Sexy good .. now pass the Viagra ....................



Paula Cole...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wUypZla7-A"]Paula Cole - Feelin' Love      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> always liked this tune.
> Dark.. but kinda sexy!
> 
> Deftones- Change
> 
> Deftones-Change      - YouTube



Great chune! I think Dawg is a Deftones fan too.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbjqruCITIU"]Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) (Video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Great chune! I think Dawg is a Deftones fan too.
> 
> Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) (Video)      - YouTube



Doesn't surprise me! 
Good one!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lou Reed - Sweet Jane

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayCSA6fk9ZA"]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (live - amazing intro)      - YouTube[/ame]

Perfect Day

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgviDNeXQ2w"]Lou Reed - Perfect Day (with lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*the Fly's*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM"]The Fly's - Got you where I want you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Deuce*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b75Pltk7DO8"]Deuce - I Came To Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Stevie Nicks - Stand Back

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmgMYGPX6ww"]Stevie Nicks - Stand Back w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Repeating 7 minutes of beautiful rock..


----------



## muleman RIP

*The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (INCLUDES LYRICS)   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTaWayUE5XA&feature=related"]The Carpenters - Yesterday Once More (INCLUDES LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Mouth & Macneal - How Do You Do



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf5IzB0uIZo"]Mouth & Macneal - How Do You Do lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

SMB - The Joker

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPOKJikcYMk"]Steve Miller Band - The Joker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*AIC '91*



Rusty Shackleford said:


> alright now lets friggin rock!!!





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LT1UUKA3cM"]Alice in chains - Sea of sorrow (Live 1991) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

cruzin the boulevard,hookin up for the party

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9nfVrusSMg"]Rainbow - Man on the Silver Mountain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALPhJIe4fA0"]Saliva - Ladies And Gentlemen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Staind - Now

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFqvcVgpylI"]Staind - "Now"  *NEW, FULL SONG 2011* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKF-wfmNAI"]Three Days Grace - Chalk Outline (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Leni

Never ending party?  This place is dead.  Where is everybody?


----------



## muleman RIP

I am here but those other guys are flighty!


----------



## Leni

Shoot!  I just might have to take my zills and go home.  Not that you and I can't have a party but I dance for at least ten guys.


----------



## muleman RIP

Give me a few minutes to find 9 1/2 more.!


----------



## Leni

Got to liven this place up a bit.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> Got to liven this place up a bit.


You can liven it up Leni.  I bet you are up to the task.


----------



## Leni

Barkeep!  I need a drink to celebrate.  Spring has sprung here.  My fruit trees are in bloom, birds are singing and the darn mocking birds are stealing threads from my car cover for their nest.  Let's make it Gray Goose vodka.


----------



## Doc

You got it doll.

I saw an old James Bond Movie the other day with a belly dancer in it.   I thought of you.   From Russia with Love, a Sean Connery one make in 1963.


----------



## Leni

I remember that movie.  I wasn't impressed with her.  I doubt that they'd hire an actual dancer for the part.  The music was nice though.


----------



## Leni

All right Rust! Time to get back here and liven this place up.  And who the heck is tsaw?


----------



## muleman RIP

That is our buddy Tom Sawyer from Michigan or Minnesota. He fell in love again last I heard from him.


----------



## Leni

It's St Paddy's Day.  This place ought to be jumping.  The title of this tread is false advertising.


----------



## Leni

It is now 8-1-13 and still no action.  Where is everybody?


----------



## Doc

it appears tsaw and rusty lost interest.  Maybe you should start a Leni's and Mulemales party thread or get Galvi involved.  It was fun when we had the action and more participants.


----------



## Leni

Sounds like a good idea.  Mule and I had a lot of fun on the thread.  I'll  ask him.  Same for Galvi.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

guess the party finally ended


----------



## Leni

Maybe if we offered free drinks?


----------



## muleman RIP

We need big drinks and naked ladies.....


----------



## Leni

This lady will NOT go naked but I will put on my belly dance costume.

On second thought, if I get enough drinks in me, who knows?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Leni said:


> This lady will NOT go naked but I will put on my belly dance costume.
> 
> On second thought, if I get enough drinks in me, who knows?



Heck...get enough drinks into me and I'd probably throw on a belly dancer costume too


----------



## Leni




----------



## Ironman

Green Jelly 3 little pigs 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtffv9bpB-U[/ame]


----------



## papa tiger




----------



## papa tiger




----------

